# Minnesota Morels 2020 Mud Ducks



## Old Elm

Ok, so lets start sharing some excitement for 2020.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So I feel like good question to start this thread is the one i always forget, what is the hill facing progression for hunting. Morels, early season south? Then east, west and last North? Is that correct?


----------



## Old Elm

Chanterelle nut said:


> So I feel like good question to start this thread is the one i always forget, what is the hill facing progression for hunting. Morels, early season south? Then east, west and last North? Is that correct?


Pretty good general rule IMO.


----------



## tundraking

Wow! I just popped on here. Had a feeling some people were stirring already. Just trying to get a couple more ice fishing trips in before hangin it up and refocusing. Gotta try and get a couple Lakers in the freezer for some Laker morel dishes this spring!
Otherwise, I'm pretty excited to check out some of the spots I found last year. Hope its a good year.


----------



## Old Elm

Tundraking, happy you’re still top side of the grass. 
This’ll be the best year ever!


----------



## jg010682

Old Elm said:


> Tundraking, happy you’re still top side of the grass.
> This’ll be the best year ever!


Hopefully your right because last year was the best i have ever done for morels and it would be amazing to out do that tjis year!


----------



## Old Elm

Anyone else start tapping this weekend?


----------



## treebeardlennon

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 24968
> 
> Anyone else start tapping this weekend?


Yezzir, put out seventy some taps yesterday. Hopin' for a slow warm up — don't want them trees buddin' out too quick.

Been havin' about one mushroom dream a week now for the last month or so. My friends think I'm crazy... And they're right!


----------



## MayMotherload

Can't wait to get out and start looking in a couple months, best time of year is coming!


----------



## wade

Definitely the Best of the Best Timed


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Oh crap i forgot to tap my maples!!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

What are we thinking for weather in April? Is the season going to start due to a warmer than normal March and April? 

March is pretty warm forecast the first week, snow's going to be nearly gone by the weekend if it reaches 60.


----------



## jg010682

i_heart_shrooms said:


> What are we thinking for weather in April? Is the season going to start due to a warmer than normal March and April?
> 
> March is pretty warm forecast the first week, snow's going to be nearly gone by the weekend if it reaches 60.


I would worry to much about an early season yet this is still Minnesota and our weathers is pretty unpredictable this time of year. Lol


----------



## jg010682

but just incase it is an early season here is some pictures of some nice patches i found last year to get you excited for the season


----------



## wade

Howdy John @JohnS42
and to any New Folks on here
We Welcome You to Enjoy and be Happy 
so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
you be finding yourself self..
as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
its an Everything Read...
a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
a Comedy, a Documentary..
its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
After Reading You Should Feel Good..
You Will Know Us..
just all Good Good.. And Win Win
So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
then Come back and Join in with us
and then Ask Questions..
Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
and We will Help You John..
Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
go back John.. go back a few years
and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
@JohnS42
Thank You Sir
from Wade..


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

I've been in the background watching this forum for the last two years, decided it's time to sign in and become sociable, lot's of good stuff on here!


----------



## wade

Lone Dire Wolf said:


> I've been in the background watching this forum for the last two years, decided it's time to sign in and become sociable, lot's of good stuff on here!


sound'n Good So Far @Lone Dire Wolf ..
always keep your Postings with that Positive Heart.. Be Helpful..and soon Folks here will all take a like'n to ya...
Enjoy Together !!
from.. Wade


----------



## Chanterelle nut

60 this weekend and its snowing outside, any thoughts on this crazy weather?


----------



## Old Elm

It’s perfect. 
We always get a good 10-12 day picking window, just never know when & that makes it fun.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Finally, got my tapping done this weekend.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey I know there is a lot of old timers in this forum please stay safe. In an interesting tought the woods is probably the safest place right now!


----------



## stilz

Back for another season.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Once this weather warms up a bit in April I'm going to start scouting for new spots. I've been at the game for 5 years now and I've already seem some dwindling and empty spots. Gotta keep moving!


----------



## wade

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey I know there is a lot of old timers in this forum please stay safe. In an interesting tought the woods is probably the safest place right now!


 I Will Hunt..!
We Will Hunt..!
I Will Hunt..!
We Will Hunt..!
We Will Hunt..!
We Will Hunt..!
I Will Hunt..!
and to Anyone and Everyone ..
You Should Alteady Know Better ..
** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **
Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## leatherman

can't wait to get out, perhaps this bad ( needs replacement) hip will give me a break, at least it will make me slowdown and look harder!


----------



## Old Elm

leatherman said:


> can't wait to get out, perhaps this bad ( needs replacement) hip will give me a break, at least it will make me slowdown and look harder!


Good luck W/your replacement, hoping all goes well for you.
Keep it real / Keep it Positive.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Hello everyone! I thought of you all while I was wandering the woods today. I’m really looking forward to this year, hope you all have a great season. Stay healthy & safe!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

You to LISSE. I have been hiking around alot, cant let OldElm get the jump on me. Could be a fairly early season, but you know how that goes. Good luck to everyone and looking forward to a great season.


----------



## tundraking

Old Elm said:


> Tundraking, happy you’re still top side of the grass.
> This’ll be the best year ever!


I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


----------



## Inthewild

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


@tundraking,

Prayers and God's speed on recovery for your wife and others with virus.


----------



## leatherman

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


stay safe 

and I hope the wife gets better very soon.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Ramps are up in SE MN. Shaping up to be quite an early year.


----------



## Old Elm

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


Thanks for sharing, that brings this whole virus close to home & the need for diligence, cooperation & faith. 
You all are in my prayers. 
This will be a good spring, found my first Ramp sprouts today, very exciting this early.
God bless.


----------



## Old Elm

treebeardlennon said:


> Ramps are up in SE MN. Shaping up to be quite an early year.
> View attachment 26524





treebeardlennon said:


> Ramps are up in SE MN. Shaping up to be quite an early year.
> View attachment 26524


That’s totally amazing this early, we found some sprouter’s today too, & there is nothing like that first batch of fried Ramps - can’t wait.


----------



## Dtails

treebeardlennon said:


> Ramps are up in SE MN. Shaping up to be quite an early year.
> View attachment 26524


Yummy can't wait!!!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Anyone has a good online resource in how to harvest ramps?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


I wish the best for you and your family


----------



## Cal Naughton Jr

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 25084
> View attachment 25086
> View attachment 25088
> but just incase it is an early season here is some pictures of some nice patches i found last year to get you excited for the season


Tricked me, shoulda started with “last season”


----------



## jg010682

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


Hope your wife feels better soon! We need all hands on deck for this crap its not good. Hopefully i wont get it i have copd so im off work for a wile just avoiding people like the plegue. Hoping to get out in the woods away from people still this spring.


----------



## jg010682

Chanterelle nut said:


> Anyone has a good online resource in how to harvest ramps?


I dont know of any online resorce other than this site. If you decide to pick them though do it sparingly because it takes 3 to 5 years for them to mature to a point were they can reproduce. Unless there are tons of them around i would say pick 1 in 10 that you see


----------



## Chanterelle nut

And how do i cook them? How do they taste? When is the time to forage for them? Do they grow around trees? Anywhere in particular i should look?


----------



## jg010682

They tast like onion and garlic with some spinach on top is about the only way i can explain it. You can eat the whole thing so dont was any of it. From what i have seen they will grow in just about any type of woods other than conifer type trees. If you live in an area that has lots of hills with woods i would start by looking around the bottom of the hills because the seeds can wash down and end up at the base of the hill. Or low lying areas around streams and lakes that are wooded seem to be good areas also.


----------



## jg010682

Ramps are startong to pop up here by st cloud and so are what ever these little red fungus are lol


----------



## Chanterelle nut

In st cloud already?? When are they ready to be harvested? Do they have to be fully grown? Is there any bad for you look alikes?


----------



## morelsxs

Here is a place to get you started with additional info: 

bing.com/search?q=wild+leeks&form=QBLH&sp=-1&pq=wild+leeks&sc=8-10&qs=n&sk=&cvid=5F6188E19D7C4E6A94CD5CCE422749C9 

Good luck.


----------



## morelsxs

My thoughts and prayers to everyone!! Just think how truly blessed we are that we can escape to the woods and enjoy all of it's beauty this time of year! I know so many people that want nothing to do with Mother Nature . . . I can't even imagine! Stay safe, stay well, stay grounded and remain hopeful . . .


----------



## jg010682

I would give them a few weeks yet before picking them so they have time to grow the leaves and the bulb. There are plants that look similar to them but they dont have a bulb at the bottom. The one thing you will notice with them is a garlic smell. So if there is no bulb and no garlic smell you probably have the wrong plant.


----------



## jg010682

this is what they look like out of the ground


----------



## tonkadad

This is crazy, the lilacs are starting to bud here in Richfield. Does anyone remember that starting this early?


----------



## twisted minds

jg010682 said:


> Ramps are startong to pop up here by st cloud and so are what ever these little red fungus are lol
> View attachment 26732
> View attachment 26734


Those don't appear to be ramps, most likely lilly of the valley, ramps will only have one leaf per stem, and 1 or 2 leaves per bulb. And the mushroom appears to be a scarlett cup.


----------



## jg010682

I can guarantee those are ramps i pick them from the same area every year. They are one of the first plants to start growing in the spring. Right now they are just startin and are barely poking out the ground i will get another picture of the same spot for you in a few days.


----------



## Inthewild

jg010682 said:


> I can guarantee those are ramps i pick them from the same area every year. They are one of the first plants to start growing in the spring. Right now they are just startin and are barely poking out the ground i will get another picture of the same spot for you in a few days.


@jg010682


Good luck convincing TM on your finds. I too looked at my previous years area (Wisconsin forum). Same deal. If it smells like onion/garlic, its ramps. To make sure, wait while they mature and the bulb will be very pronounced. I don't eat many leaves, but should. Love, love, love the bulbs!!!


----------



## wade

tonkadad said:


> This is crazy, the lilacs are starting to bud here in Richfield. Does anyone remember that starting this early?


Excellent Reporting and information
Thank You


----------



## triarchy

Chanterelle nut said:


> And how do i cook them? How do they taste? When is the time to forage for them? Do they grow around trees? Anywhere in particular i should look?


They are just starting to come up now by me (central WI) and should be ready in a week or two. I find them around hardwood trees all over. The give away is that in about a week they will be the tallest green plant on the forest floor and pretty easy to spot. I can see them driving by in my truck. The leaves taste a lot like garlic, but they have a greener flavor...or something like that. Bulbs are like an onion, but not as strong. How to cook them...here are some of my favorite things to do with them.

Pesto. Skip garlic, substitute ramp leaves for basil (I dont use the bulbs at all here). Follow the rest of a standard basil pesto recipe. I sometimes use almonds or pistachios instead of pine nuts. Stinging Nettle pesto is also good, but add the garlic. Pesto is great because it freezes well and is a good way to preserve the flavor of the plant. I use a lot of the pesto for risotto and for a stir fry sauce for veggies. I pickle the bulbs of these ramps so nothing goes to waste. These are good in salads.

Ramp and Nettle soup. Creamy and so bright green. Plus its awesome.

Braise entire ramps in a little chicken stock until tender. Grill asparagus. Make a vinaigrette with olive oil and balsamic vinegar, garlic, salt, and pepper. Mix all together.


----------



## sb

triarchy This is great stuff -- on the cooking. 
thanks.

Consider posting - sharing some of your recipes or cook-ups on the Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes forum. It can be found under Forums, Mushrom Dinner Pics & Recipes.

It has a forum standing equal to the individual states and is listed 2nd from the top under Morel Country.

Great hunting this season, too!


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> @jg010682
> 
> 
> Good luck convincing TM on your finds. I too looked at my previous years area (Wisconsin forum). Same deal. If it smells like onion/garlic, its ramps. To make sure, wait while they mature and the bulb will be very pronounced. I don't eat many leaves, but should. Love, love, love the bulbs!!!


Let's use this as a training guide.

*This I know: PLEASE do your own RESEARCH on wild edibles* prior to consuming IF you can not positively identify a possible edible. Do NOT rely on others opinions, its YOUR life/health. I'm guessing if you can access a blog site like Morels.com, you can easily research your possible edible online.

In general terms:

Ramps: Will be found in the wild. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a pronounced bulb which gets larger as they grow. Smell like garlic/onions. Grow earlier in spring. Produce a Daisy like flower as they mature.
Taste GREAT.

Lilly of the Valley: Tend to be found in residential areas, past or present. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a stem with long roots. Do NOT smell like garlic/onions. Grow later in spring. Produce a Bell type hanging trellis of flowers as they mature. NEVER Edible.

Wishing all a Safe and prosperous adventure in the wild.


----------



## jg010682

Thanks for posting that @Inthewild i will be doing a time laps to show the progression of them. I will go get another picture of hopefully the some spot i will put a marker there to help find the same exact location. I will post a picture every other day to show their progress starting with one this afternoon.


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> Let's use this as a training guide.
> 
> *This I know: PLEASE do your own RESEARCH on wild edibles* prior to consuming IF you can not positively identify a possible edible. Do NOT rely on others opinions, its YOUR life/health. I'm guessing if you can access a blog site like Morels.com, you can easily research your possible edible online.
> 
> In general terms:
> 
> Ramps: Will be found in the wild. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a pronounced bulb which gets larger as they grow. Smell like garlic/onions. Grow earlier in spring. Produce a Daisy like flower as they mature.
> Taste GREAT.
> 
> Lilly of the Valley: Tend to be found in residential areas, past or present. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a stem with long roots. Do NOT smell like garlic/onions. Grow later in spring. Produce a Bell type hanging trellis of flowers as they mature. NEVER Edible.
> 
> Wishing all a Safe and prosperous adventure in the wild.


thats Awesome Thank you Man
@Inthewild


----------



## jg010682

Day one not the exact spot but here are a bunch of them and i stuck a flag there so i can get the same ones for every pic. Going over to a spot that i know has ramps and trout lillys next to see if any are starting there. Will put a flag and take pics there also if they are up.


----------



## jg010682

Spot 2 day 1


----------



## jg010682

Spot 2 has lots of trout lilly that will start to show up when it gets a little warmer here not the right conditions yet for them to start growing.


----------



## redfred

Inthewild said:


> Let's use this as a training guide.
> 
> *This I know: PLEASE do your own RESEARCH on wild edibles* prior to consuming IF you can not positively identify a possible edible. Do NOT rely on others opinions, its YOUR life/health. I'm guessing if you can access a blog site like Morels.com, you can easily research your possible edible online.
> 
> In general terms:
> 
> Ramps: Will be found in the wild. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a pronounced bulb which gets larger as they grow. Smell like garlic/onions. Grow earlier in spring. Produce a Daisy like flower as they mature.
> Taste GREAT.
> 
> Lilly of the Valley: Tend to be found in residential areas, past or present. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a stem with long roots. Do NOT smell like garlic/onions. Grow later in spring. Produce a Bell type hanging trellis of flowers as they mature. NEVER Edible.
> 
> Wishing all a Safe and prosperous adventure in the wild.


 I got to agree with what you said.. At a glance they may look similar but the timing ,bulb and smell tell you ramps... I have Lilly’s in my yard and will not see them poke up for awhile..I do think they are the best smelling flower but don’t eat them...


----------



## jg010682

first picture is lily of the valley second is trout lily third is forest carpeted with ramps. Lily of the valley looks similar but will not have a garlic smell to it


----------



## twisted minds

Jg,In the Wild, and anyone else reading or following this thread. First off, wasn't proclaiming anything or stating fact. Just commenting on a picture posted. Even though I have a smartphone, can't find the scent feature, (haha), so obviously can't claim if it smells like garlic or not. And with it not flowering yet, can't and would never, ID from that feature either. Just relying on my experiences, that it is very early for ramps. And the lack of the o.p. recognition of the scarlet cup mushroom also, I just wanted to make sure that it was known, that even some of the most common edibles, can and do have look-alikes. If I'm wrong, it's no big deal, I have broad shoulders and can take it. But, if I were to ever see something that I thought may be a danger to another harvesting, and didn't reply . . . well that's something that I just am not going to shy away from commenting on.


----------



## Inthewild

@twisted minds @jg010682 

If I came on a little strong with my rebuttal, well I just wanted to state my facts (or opinion) and apologize for being bold about it. I too want everyone to be safe and identify what they would be eating. I hope it helps. If these damn Morels would ever pop, we would have less time to cruze these forums and be out pickin. Enjoy the season!!!


----------



## jg010682

Inthewild said:


> @twisted minds @jg010682
> 
> If I came on a little strong with my rebuttal, well I just wanted to state my facts (or opinion) and apologize for being bold about it. I too want everyone to be safe and identify what they would be eating. I hope it helps. If these damn Morels would ever pop, we would have less time to cruze these forums and be out pickin. Enjoy the season!!!


Its no problem i enjoy a good debate it helps people learn about how we each go about id on the many different plants and fungus we all love to consume. To everone else on here who is trying to learn from us i would say take it all in and learn from everone not just a single source. Find as much material as you can to read about what you are trying to learn there are many different field guides out there to learn from as well as what you have learned from us on here.


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> @twisted minds @jg010682
> 
> If I came on a little strong with my rebuttal, well I just wanted to state my facts (or opinion) and apologize for being bold about it. I too want everyone to be safe and identify what they would be eating. I hope it helps. If these damn Morels would ever pop, we would have less time to cruze these forums and be out pickin. Enjoy the season!!!


@Inthewild 
I think you stood there just fine


----------



## leatherman

Inthewild said:


> @jg010682
> 
> 
> Good luck convincing TM on your finds. I too looked at my previous years area (Wisconsin forum). Same deal. If it smells like onion/garlic, its ramps. To make sure, wait while they mature and the bulb will be very pronounced. I don't eat many leaves, but should. Love, love, love the bulbs!!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

that's what this forum is for. I have learned a lot here. It could be a very early season, or a real bad one if it freezes when they first start to pop.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

When I first started foraging ramps I took some leaves to a garden center to see if they could ID them for sure, they said it looked like lily of the valley, but it was ramps. But none of them foraged for ramps. I am sure glad they smell like onion,garlic.


----------



## mntammy

tundraking said:


> I'm still kickin! So far anyway... I needed to get back on here and read something positive for a change. So thank you all for that! Been getting out with my daughter picking up trash in the local parks for exercise and to teach her the ways of the world. March was a good month for sure. Snow is gone for a good portion of the state, and rain is already here. So hopefully we ease into the spring and find our fortunes bountiful!
> On a more serious note: Please be safe and take precautions with this virus. Its definitely no joke. My wife is an RN in the ICU Isolation unit for Coronavirus. She's already been exposed and is currently at home in quarantine sick with the virus, and I can tell you its no fun. The kids and I are trying to keep clean, but it feels like we're living inside a petri dish... So anyway, be safe, stay clean, and there's no better time to go for a walk and find some new potential spots! While most of the population is at home being bored and going crazy, we are the few that will be getting excited for whats to come in the next couple months!!


I pray for your wife and the rest of the family. I appreciate your wife and all the nurses out there doing there best in the corona new world.


----------



## jg010682

Just thought i would post this pic of all the field guides i have to give some of the newbie some ideas for which ones to use. If some of you other more experienced foragers could post a picture of the ones you use that would be great.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> that's what this forum is for. I have learned a lot here. It could be a very early season, or a real bad one if it freezes when they first start to pop.


Trooper you have taught us all alot on here, THX’z for always being so generous with your knowledge & posting your findings.


----------



## treebeardlennon

I know I said this once already, but ramps are reeeeaaaaaally starting to pop up all over SE MN right now. The tallest ones are about 5-6 inches give or take.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> Trooper you have taught us all alot on here, THX’z for always being so generous with your knowledge & posting your findings.


Thanks bud, I really look forward to getting together once a year, altho we did not last year. Hopefully we can this year, We get in that foraging mode and so much ground to cover we sometimes forget to make time. You have taught me more than anyone and I thank you. This warm weather makes me a little nervous, if they start to pop and it freezes it could be bad. We will see. Morels before May, sure looks like it.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

treebeardlennon said:


> I know I said this once already, but ramps are reeeeaaaaaally starting to pop up all over SE MN right now. The tallest ones are about 5-6 inches give or take.
> View attachment 27262


love love love ramps


----------



## Inthewild

Ticks ARE out. Time to spray. Best wishes for the season.


----------



## mntammy

Thanks for sharing the beautiful photo of the trout lilies


----------



## jg010682

No problem had to look up pictures of them as i didnt have any same with the lily of the valley i actually took the picture of the ramps though that spot was amazing to see in person ive never seen so many of them in my life


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Found some small ramps sprouting just south of the cities. Still pretty brown in the woods overall. This cold snap might delay the morels another week or so. Probably good they don't come up too early. Need a bit more deluges of rain though


----------



## jg010682

Time laps 1




























Time laps 2




























both have one weeks worth of growth from the first picture


----------



## Old Elm

Ramps today, they’re coming along nice, southern exposure.


----------



## Wendelina

Chanterelle nut said:


> And how do i cook them? How do they taste? When is the time to forage for them? Do they grow around trees? Anywhere in particular i should look?


I make ramp butter out of mine.. It's super delicious. I have to ration it out all year!


----------



## sb

Wendelina said:


> I make ramp butter out of mine.. It's super delicious. I have to ration it out all year!


Wendelina -- Please share your recipe. It sounds good and got me thinking of a number of ways to try to make it.
-- perhaps under the *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes *forum under the topic already there titled* Ramps & Nettles Recipes.*
or* even better, post in both places*. Many participants on morels.com don't follow all the postings in other states and miss recipes that are only posted in one state forum. Of course, the reverse is true too., some aren't going to look in the *Dinner Pics forum.*
Thanks and happy hunting.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Wendelina said:


> I make ramp butter out of mine.. It's super delicious. I have to ration it out all year!


I made my first batch of ramp butter last year. Fantastic! I'll definitely keep my eye out for ramps this year and do the same!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

soooo i guess no early season?? its nice and white out there now


----------



## Old Elm

Feel like Feb today. 
Oh well, This snow is a perfect moisture set up for a prolonged morel season around here!


----------



## redfred

jg010682 said:


> Time laps 1
> View attachment 27804
> View attachment 27806
> View attachment 27808
> View attachment 27810
> Time laps 2
> View attachment 27812
> View attachment 27814
> View attachment 27816
> View attachment 27818
> both have one weeks worth of growth from the first picture


Here are some lilies of the valley come up to compare. the lilies start like a blade of grass and then unfurl you can see the blossoms also......


----------



## wade

Wendelina said:


> I make ramp butter out of mine.. It's super delicious. I have to ration it out all year!


@Wendelina hello..hey if you wouldn't mind sharing your recipe..
please send it PM to @Robinbluebird


----------



## wade

Old Elm said:


> Feel like Feb today.
> Oh well, This snow is a perfect moisture set up for a prolonged morel season around here!


You Sledding any ?


----------



## Inthewild

sb said:


> Wendelina -- Please share your recipe. It sounds good and got me thinking of a number of ways to try to make it.
> -- perhaps under the *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes *forum under the topic already there titled* Ramps & Nettles Recipes.*
> or* even better, post in both places*. Many participants on morels.com don't follow all the postings in other states and miss recipes that are only posted in one state forum. Of course, the reverse is true too., some aren't going to look in the *Dinner Pics forum.*
> Thanks and happy hunting.





wade said:


> @Wendelina hello..hey if you wouldn't mind sharing your recipe..
> please send it PM to @Robinbluebird


@Wendelina PLEASE make WADE find your recipe on the Mushroom Dinner Pics and Recipes like the rest of us. That is, when you share. Thank you in advance. @sb @wade


----------



## Walking Shuz

I've been inside so long that I had forgotten about spring foraging. Until I saw my nettle patch starting to come to life in the back yard. Hopefully we don't get chased out of state parks and forests in the month ahead!


----------



## buckthornman

jg010682 said:


> Time laps 1
> View attachment 27804
> View attachment 27806
> View attachment 27808
> View attachment 27810
> Time laps 2
> View attachment 27812
> View attachment 27814
> View attachment 27816
> View attachment 27818
> both have one weeks worth of growth from the first picture


----------



## buckthornman

Buckthornman lives!!!! Lol✌


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 27826
> View attachment 27828
> Ramps today, they’re coming along nice, southern exposure.


----------



## buckthornman

Oldelm brothers and sisters


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> Ok, so lets start sharing some excitement for 2020.


Wrenometer is defcon 1.. lol


----------



## Shane Hager

Such good information on here. I wish this cold snap wouldn't have happened, we keep getting snow in Apple valley. Never looked for ramps but all this talk made me want to get in the woods asap. 

Can't wait for the morels to start popping. It'll be busier than normal with all the people at home, especially around the metro. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

ahhhh more snow, back to reality people! at least this is good moisture for our forest friends. Ramp experts is this going to affect the season?


----------



## jg010682

The only thing it is going to effect is the amount of time before i can eat some. They arent growing much right now because of the cold weather.


----------



## buckthornman

Chanterelle nut said:


> ahhhh more snow, back to reality people! at least this is good moisture for our forest friends. Ramp experts is this going to affect the season?


----------



## buckthornman

I don't think so..the progression isn't a light switch


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Buckthornman lives!!!! Lol✌


Where the hell have you been? Very happy to hear from you, geez what the heck


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

This weather is the best thing that could have happened,IMO


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I thought they hauled Buckthorn off to the looney bin or something, Ha


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Unless he just got out


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Oldelm brothers and sisters


Well,Well, look what the cat dragged in. 
We had to figure things out on our own last year & W/O the states only “WrenOmeter” too!! 
Glad you’re back, but please tell us you’re working on having the “WrenOmeter” operational soon.


----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> Well,Well, look what the cat dragged in.
> We had to figure things out on our own last year & W/O the states only “WrenOmeter” too!!
> Glad you’re back, but please tell us you’re working on having the “WrenOmeter” operational soon.










Got my wren house’s out & cleaned up good to go on my end.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> Well,Well, look what the cat dragged in.
> We had to figure things out on our own last year & W/O the states only “WrenOmeter” too!!
> Glad you’re back, but please tell us you’re working on having the “WrenOmeter” operational soon.


----------



## buckthornman

It's full operational, with 20/20 optics! Will turn it up to defcon2 today..


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Unless he just got out


----------



## buckthornman

Troop..lol..never..RL so busy. Finally figured how to reset my fn password. Besides I only trespass..


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Where the hell have you been? Very happy to hear from you, geez what the heck


----------



## buckthornman

Had my 3rd child last year.. working.. hunting. Busy with everything..hope your all good..


----------



## buckthornman

jg010682 said:


> The only thing it is going to effect is the amount of time before i can eat some. They arent growing much right now because of the cold weather.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

ok now i need to know what kinda mythological device is the wrenOmeter and why does if have defcon levels


----------



## Old Elm

Chanterelle nut said:


> ok now i need to know what kinda mythological device is the wrenOmeter and why does if have defcon levels


Nothing mythological about it, trust me. 
Stay tuned in & you’ll come to believe.


----------



## Charlotte Berry

Hello all! I have been an avid morel hunter for years but after a few bad springs I decided to come online to see what other people's strategies are. I saw all the ramp posts and made an account today to tell you all I found a patch of ramps today!! How exciting. I have a few questions for the ramp veterans:

1. When do you know ramps are ready to pick?
2. How do you make sure you maintain your ramp patches for future years?
3. How do you prepare your ramps for cooking?

Thanks in advance and happy trails!


----------



## AIM

Charlotte Berry said:


> Hello all! I have been an avid morel hunter for years but after a few bad springs I decided to come online to see what other people's strategies are. I saw all the ramp posts and made an account today to tell you all I found a patch of ramps today!! How exciting. I have a few questions for the ramp veterans:
> 
> 1. When do you know ramps are ready to pick?
> 2. How do you make sure you maintain your ramp patches for future years?
> 3. How do you prepare your ramps for cooking?
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy trails!


Once they get around 10 inches+ i pick them. Dont take all you find and some will say leave the bulbs just cut but its not a huge deal if you dont take all that are there. They will seed like any wild onion and keep growing for years.

I like to make ramp butter and freeze it. I grilled some last year and made a butter from those which was a unique smokey garlic onions flavor. Can make pesto and freeze that too for long term otherwise fresh just chop and add to anything you might cook up with onions/garlic. They are so fun and tasty! Id bet you could even dehydrate them and make a powder etc. Hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> @Wendelina PLEASE make WADE find your recipe on the Mushroom Dinner Pics and Recipes like the rest of us. That is, when you share. Thank you in advance. @sb @wade


ok ok ok .. my you must be Hungry ..Haha


----------



## buckthornman

wade said:


> ok ok ok .. my you must be Hungry ..Haha


----------



## buckthornman

When you start see burgandy on the bottom by dirt..there ready! FYI get all the roots and plant in your yard. North side of ..


----------



## buckthornman

You'll be surprised how much they don't spread out..never pick all! Bucky..


----------



## buckthornman

Chanterelle nut said:


> ok now i need to know what kinda mythological device is the wrenOmeter and why does if have defcon levels


----------



## buckthornman

It's a ingeanous invention started by the oldest of elm!


----------



## Wendelina

AIM said:


> Once they get around 10 inches+ i pick them. Dont take all you find and some will say leave the bulbs just cut but its not a huge deal if you dont take all that are there. They will seed like any wild onion and keep growing for years.
> 
> I like to make ramp butter and freeze it. I grilled some last year and made a butter from those which was a unique smokey garlic onions flavor. Can make pesto and freeze that too for long term otherwise fresh just chop and add to anything you might cook up with onions/garlic. They are so fun and tasty! Id bet you could even dehydrate them and make a powder etc. Hmmmmmmmmm.....


Ramp butter is amazing! I just used the last of mine last week. I rationed it all winter!


----------



## Wendelina

buckthornman said:


> When you start see burgandy on the bottom by dirt..there ready! FYI get all the roots and plant in your yard. North side of ..


I transplanted a bunch into my yard and they grew great until the doggone bunnies ate them all!


----------



## Wendelina

wade said:


> @Wendelina hello..hey if you wouldn't mind sharing your recipe..
> please send it PM to @Robinbluebird


I'll post the recipe I used last year, and I'll probably use it again this year if I can find enough of them again. It's from the Nerds with Knives website:

1 lb unsalted butter, room temperature
6-8 ounces ramps, white and green parts (approx. 15-20 large ramps)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons lemon zest, grated finely (from about 1 large lemon)
Kosher salt, to taste
Fresh ground black pepper
I mixed it all in my food processor. Spread it onto plastic wrap, and rolled it into a log. Wrapped it in butcher's paper a then stuck it in the freezer. I made 5lbs last year and just cut off a hunk whenever I needed some.


----------



## Wendelina

Wendelina said:


> I'll post the recipe I used last year, and I'll probably use it again this year if I can find enough of them again. It's from the Nerds with Knives website:
> 
> 1 lb unsalted butter, room temperature
> 6-8 ounces ramps, white and green parts (approx. 15-20 large ramps)
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 2 teaspoons lemon zest, grated finely (from about 1 large lemon)
> Kosher salt, to taste
> Fresh ground black pepper
> I mixed it all in my food processor. Spread it onto plastic wrap, and rolled it into a log. Wrapped it in butcher's paper a then stuck it in the freezer. I made 5lbs last year and just cut off a hunk whenever I needed some.



Shoot.. Am I not supposed to post this here? Should I move it?


----------



## Inthewild

Wendelina said:


> Shoot.. Am I not supposed to post this here? Should I move it?


@Wendelina While I don't mind, it may take Wade and others harder to find. You could post to *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes *forum. Thank you!!!!


----------



## MayMotherload

Just rehydrated my last batch from last season, just as good as the day I picked them.


----------



## MayMotherload

MayMotherload said:


> Just rehydrated my last batch from last season, just as good as the day I picked them.
> View attachment 29214


The water used to rehydrate them makes an excellent stock, I use it for a sauce that goes with venison.


----------



## wade

Wendelina said:


> Shoot.. Am I not supposed to post this here? Should I move it?


its ok to post both places 
Thank You @Wendelina 
for Sharing your Recipe to us all


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Charlotte Berry said:


> Hello all! I have been an avid morel hunter for years but after a few bad springs I decided to come online to see what other people's strategies are. I saw all the ramp posts and made an account today to tell you all I found a patch of ramps today!! How exciting. I have a few questions for the ramp veterans:
> 
> 1. When do you know ramps are ready to pick?
> 2. How do you make sure you maintain your ramp patches for future years?
> 3. How do you prepare your ramps for cooking?
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy trails!


I myself only pick a leaf or two on a plant, and cook them in butter stirring well until they are firm when you take them out of the pan,amazing what flavor they have. Takes a while tho. I made ramp butter also. put some under chicken skin and bake. yum


----------



## wade

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I myself only pick a leaf or two on a plant, and cook them in butter stirring well until they are firm when you take them out of the pan,amazing what flavor they have. Takes a while tho. I made ramp butter also. put some under chicken skin and bake. yum


Howdy @Shroomtrooper 1 
Wade here..
We are just beginning in my home area 
Bloomington, Monroe county Indiana 
when will Yalls begin.?


----------



## AIM

wade said:


> Howdy @Shroomtrooper 1
> Wade here..
> We are just beginning in my home area
> Bloomington, Monroe county Indiana
> when will Yalls begin.?


Some ramps starting to pop even babies in st. Cloud so we are comingggggggg....


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

wade said:


> Howdy @Shroomtrooper 1
> Wade here..
> We are just beginning in my home area
> Bloomington, Monroe county Indiana
> when will Yalls begin.?


Hi Wade. I am guessing around May 7th in my area. OldElms area is usually a week or so earlier saw some baby ramps comming up like aim said. Hot spots a little earlier of course. Hope your slaying them Wade


----------



## Wendelina

AIM said:


> Some ramps starting to pop even babies in st. Cloud so we are comingggggggg....


I've seen some tops in St Cloud also


----------



## wade

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Hi Wade. I am guessing around May 7th in my area. OldElms area is usually a week or so earlier saw some baby ramps comming up like aim said. Hot spots a little earlier of course. Hope your slaying them Wade


oh.. We Are Ready 
We got a good Feel and Eyes on um


----------



## wade

AIM said:


> Some ramps starting to pop even babies in st. Cloud so we are comingggggggg....


st cloud.. i think @tommyjosh is right in that area..been Wondering how he's doin


----------



## buckthornman

Wendelina said:


> I transplanted a bunch into my yard and they grew great until the doggone bunnies ate them all!


----------



## buckthornman

I like to add a few every year..bucky


----------



## buckthornman

MayMotherload said:


> Just rehydrated my last batch from last season, just as good as the day I picked them.
> View attachment 29214


----------



## buckthornman

I never rehydrate up last batch until that first find..just can't help it.


----------



## AIM

Went for a walk this AM in north metro..


----------



## MayMotherload

buckthornman said:


> I never rehydrate up last batch until that first find..just can't help it.


Couldn't help myself, I don't expect to have my first finds until around May 20.


----------



## buckthornman

Good average time frame.


----------



## buckthornman

I'll pick blacks with in 2 weeks.not bragging just saying.


----------



## buckthornman

Wrenometer still defcon3... FYI


----------



## buckthornman

Pretty quite around here..✌


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Pretty quite around here..✌


Social Distancing??


----------



## Wendelina

Went for a little stroll around my yard which is heavily wooded. I didn't have my phone along, but the ramps I planted have 1 inch leaves on them and my lilac bushes have buds! The ground temp was 44. My fiddleheads weren't sprouted yet, but the bottoms of the plants have turned green. Things are lookin' up!


----------



## jg010682

the ramps in one of my spots are getting close. And i saw a couple snakes wile i was out walking.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Trees in MPLS still haven't budded. I scheduled my vacation hunting days starting May 7th, which I think will be the start of the early morels coming up. I think we're at least two weeks out.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> Social Distancing??


----------



## buckthornman

My whole life..lol.


----------



## buckthornman

Defcon3 I've seen every other species. Except the fabulous Wren.


----------



## buckthornman

This is like the 12 days before Christmas..lol..I have a funny feeling this is going to be a soso year..and with nobody working anymore..busy in all the public spots..o well..


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Defcon3 I've seen every other species. Except the fabulous Wren.


They don’t matter - it’s all about the Mighty Wren. 
Shaping up to be an awesome year, from what I’m seeing.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> They don’t matter - it’s all about the Mighty Wren.
> Shaping up to be an awesome year, from what I’m seeing.


----------



## buckthornman

Time tells all..and so does proof


----------



## tundraking

Old Elm said:


> They don’t matter - it’s all about the Mighty Wren.
> Shaping up to be an awesome year, from what I’m seeing.


Old Elm, how much snow did you last get? I know SE MN was around 8-10”. We only ended up with an inch or so up here.


----------



## Charlotte Berry

Hello All! 

Sorry for the amateur content here but I am still trying to figure this whole deal out. So I checked on some of the ramps I found and there were a bunch more little guys around them. Are these the "ramp babies" you are referring to? I am going to try to attach an image.


----------



## Charlotte Berry

Wendelina said:


> I'll post the recipe I used last year, and I'll probably use it again this year if I can find enough of them again. It's from the Nerds with Knives website:
> 
> 1 lb unsalted butter, room temperature
> 6-8 ounces ramps, white and green parts (approx. 15-20 large ramps)
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 2 teaspoons lemon zest, grated finely (from about 1 large lemon)
> Kosher salt, to taste
> Fresh ground black pepper
> I mixed it all in my food processor. Spread it onto plastic wrap, and rolled it into a log. Wrapped it in butcher's paper a then stuck it in the freezer. I made 5lbs last year and just cut off a hunk whenever I needed some.


Thank you so much!!! Definitely going to try this!


----------



## Charlotte Berry

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I myself only pick a leaf or two on a plant, and cook them in butter stirring well until they are firm when you take them out of the pan,amazing what flavor they have. Takes a while tho. I made ramp butter also. put some under chicken skin and bake. yum


Thank you this is great advice. Do you mean you basically fry them?


----------



## Old Elm

tundraking said:


> Old Elm, how much snow did you last get? I know SE MN was around 8-10”. We only ended up with an inch or so up here.


We only got a couple inches, but it all helps. Shaping up to be good.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So are this ramps? They smelled like garlic/chives and tasted very strong like onion.


----------



## triarchy

Chanterelle nut said:


> So are this ramps? They smelled like garlic/chives and tasted very strong like onion.


Sure looks like it. If you dig one out, you should find a while bulb a few inches below the ground. Where the leaves come out of the ground, you should notice a red/purple color on the stem that will be more pronounced when they get bigger. They will get bigger too, like maybe twice that size or more.


----------



## Dtails

I've got my soil thermometer out any where from 40-45 in spots


----------



## Dtails

Rain is coming... Still trying to bag turkey but I've found a few Ash and elms that look really promising


----------



## jg010682

Chanterelle nut said:


> So are this ramps? They smelled like garlic/chives and tasted very strong like onion.


Those would be ramps i suggest a garden shovel for digging them up ypu cant just pull them out like a garden onion. There are 2 types of ramps though the ones with the red on the base and fat leaves and then there is some that have more narrow leaves that dont have the red at the base.







notice most of these are the ones without the red pink color at the base except the one on the right


----------



## morchella ed

Dtails said:


> Rain is coming... Still trying to bag turkey but I've found a few Ash and elms that look really promising


They keep saying rain in the forecast and then as you get closer the percentages go down. We've been getting hardly any moisture in the Twin Cities area, how are things looking for folks in other parts of the state? I'm worried about dryness...should be babies popping within a week though!!


----------



## shedberg123

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 24968
> 
> Anyone else start tapping this weekend?


just finished tapping up in the Hayward area for a month; did about 8 and a half gallons of syrup this year. Saw Deer, coyotes, beavers, otters, turkey, deer hooded merganzers, mallards, swans, geese, cranes, pretty darn good quarantine.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Charlotte Berry said:


> Thank you this is great advice. Do you mean you basically fry them?


Yes I fry them in butter until they are not soggy when you take them out of the pan, takes awhile but well worth it. I blanch and freeze them also.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morchella ed said:


> They keep saying rain in the forecast and then as you get closer the percentages go down. We've been getting hardly any moisture in the Twin Cities area, how are things looking for folks in other parts of the state? I'm worried about dryness...should be babies popping within a week though!!


they say rain is coming, we need it. Amazing how fast it can dry up.


----------



## Wendelina

More excitement in the backyard! 

Ramps are ramping
Lilacs are leafing
Rhubarb is rhubarbing
Fiddleheads are starting to fiddle


----------



## jg010682

Here are some picks from around one of the spots that i was doing a timelaps at the trout lillys are coming up pretty good now. And the smelt that i got on thirsday evening! Finally got my five gallons and then helped some of the others that were there to get some was a great night out there.


----------



## WhiteOak

Dtails said:


> I've got my soil thermometer out any where from 40-45 in spots


Hello everybody! New to the discussion. Excited about spring and the upcoming season.
Took soil temps in a forest on the river near Hastings yesterday 5 pm; sunny valley 56 F, shaded giver gorge 47 F. It’s feeling more humid out lately but the soil’s dry. Found some scarlet elf caps, slightly past, and several devil’s urns, in all stages of unfurling. Pretty soon morels?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

We have a confirmed find today in the metro area on the Facebook group.


----------



## WhiteOak

i_heart_shrooms said:


> We have a confirmed find today in the metro area on the Facebook group.


Oh how exciting! Thanks for the news! I would assume southern metro? They’re here!!!


----------



## morchella ed

WhiteOak said:


> Oh how exciting! Thanks for the news! I would assume southern metro? They’re here!!!


I saw it too. Forest Lake was where the liquor store receipt next to the morel was from.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I myself only pick a leaf or two on a plant, and cook them in butter stirring well until they are firm when you take them out of the pan,amazing what flavor they have. Takes a while tho. I made ramp butter also. put some under chicken skin and bake. yum


My buddy belongs to a Facebook group of ramp hunters. Many of them have begun taking only the tops of the plants, since they have witnessed beds being trashed! They leave the bulbs in the ground. I found a patch in a local county metropark that is close to a mile long! I figured that I could and figured that I could haul a wheelbarrow out of there every day for a month, and not do any harm. I also thought that the park board should offer classes on wild gathering. Then, I thought about it. What if a whole lot of people were let loose on this patch!



Charlotte Berry said:


> Thank you this is great advice. Do you mean you basically fry them?


Have you ever eaten fried Italian greens?! These are, basically, Escarole greens that you parboil briefly, and then pan fry in olive oil with some chopped garlic and salt, and it's wonderful! Especially if you have a chef that knows what he is doing. You can stir fry ramp greens, and you don't need to add garlic! Chop up a few leaves and add to any salad or any dish. They are incredibly versatile! 

I should add that I just love garlic and onions, so I like ramps added to anything I eat! 



triarchy said:


> Sure looks like it. If you dig one out, you should find a while bulb a few inches below the ground. Where the leaves come out of the ground, you should notice a red/purple color on the stem that will be more pronounced when they get bigger. They will get bigger too, like maybe twice that size or more.


Let me see if I can find a pick of a mature clump of ramps that I found. Don't know that it will be possible!



















There's what you want! Let them grow, if you can.


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

morchella ed said:


> I saw it too. Forest Lake was where the liquor store receipt next to the morel was from.



Actually the receipt was from Eagan Total Wine. One of the bottles of whiskey on that receipt was mine


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

shroomsearcher said:


> My buddy belongs to a Facebook group of ramp hunters. Many of them have begun taking only the tops of the plants, since they have witnessed beds being trashed! They leave the bulbs in the ground. I found a patch in a local county metropark that is close to a mile long! I figured that I could and figured that I could haul a wheelbarrow out of there every day for a month, and not do any harm. I also thought that the park board should offer classes on wild gathering. Then, I thought about it. What if a whole lot of people were let loose on this patch!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten fried Italian greens?! These are, basically, Escarole greens that you parboil briefly, and then pan fry in olive oil with some chopped garlic and salt, and it's wonderful! Especially if you have a chef that knows what he is doing. You can stir fry ramp greens, and you don't need to add garlic! Chop up a few leaves and add to any salad or any dish. They are incredibly versatile!
> 
> I should add that I just love garlic and onions, so I like ramps added to anything I eat!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can find a pick of a mature clump of ramps that I found. Don't know that it will be possible!
> 
> View attachment 30504
> 
> 
> View attachment 30502
> 
> 
> There's what you want! Let them grow, if you can.


Good advice only to take a couple leaves. You can of course take some bulbs but you got to be smart about it, caring.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

went out today to take some soil temps and actually too my surprise, found 2. at 52.7 deg soil temp


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I am hooked on this ramp thing!!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> went out today to take some soil temps and actually too my surprise, found 2. at 52.7 deg soil temp


So should we be looking for morels now? What does that wrenometer thing say??


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

eh, it was a suprise, little too early yet


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> eh, it was a suprise, little too early yet


What is the temperature we need?


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Sooo excited for this year. 

I'm new here and north of y'all a bit. But really awaiting season. Plus if I can observe MN I can get a bit of a head start up here.


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Chanterelle nut said:


> I am hooked on this ramp thing!!


Never knew of these wild leeks before today either. Ging to be scouring the forest floor for them when I'm seeking other things or hunting as well. 

Any tips on ramps or any other foliage I can muster up to put on my plate this time of year as well from anyone?


----------



## br5

Wendelina said:


> More excitement in the backyard!
> 
> Ramps are ramping
> Lilacs are leafing
> Rhubarb is rhubarbing
> Fiddleheads are starting to fiddle


Great indicator update, what part of MN are you in?


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> Social Distancing??


That's good stuff Elm. LOL


----------



## treebeardlennon

This rain comin' up tomorrow oughtta do us some good. The woods are really starting to look alive — spring beauty, marsh marigolds, fiddleheads, devil's urn, all the good stuff. Shouldn't be long folks, shouldn't be long.


----------



## CT_MUSH

Hi All! I am new to this. I was able to find some nice ramps today in North Branch but didn't see any Morels. I also found a ton of these "spiral" plants but am not sure what they are. They had a very good garlic smell to them, does anybody know what they are? 
Thank you!


----------



## jg010682

Chad Tolzman said:


> Hi All! I am new to this. I was able to find some nice ramps today in North Branch but didn't see any Morels. I also found a ton of these "spiral" plants but am not sure what they are. They had a very good garlic smell to them, does anybody know what they are?
> Thank you!


Swamp cabbage


----------



## CT_MUSH

jg010682 said:


> Swamp cabbage


Thank you!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

This is awesome!


----------



## CT_MUSH

Any of you smart folks know what these are? 
Thanks!


----------



## jg010682

Chad Tolzman said:


> Any of you smart folks know what these are?
> Thanks!


The first pic i think is bears corn and the second is some sort of fern ill have to look it up when i get home


----------



## jg010682

Will be eating some fiddleheads tonight i guess


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Chanterelle nut said:


> What is the temperature we need?


53


----------



## Inthewild

Wendelina said:


> More excitement in the backyard!
> 
> Ramps are ramping
> Lilacs are leafing
> Rhubarb is rhubarbing
> Fiddleheads are starting to fiddle


Yup. Fast. Extreme open wood hill temperature is nutz. 68 degrees. We need moisture and Energy to make our bags FULL!


----------



## Walking Shuz

The Nettles are needling. 
For those who have not tried, blanching nettles in boiling water for 10-30 seconds is enough to dissolve the tiny needles and chemical that stings you. I think they taste similar but better than spinach. This week we should be able to pick nettles in the Twin Cities. Parks and wild life areas are all still open.


----------



## Walking Shuz

PSA regarding the MN DNR managed public areas do a search for covid-19-outdoor-recreation-guidelines since we can't post links.


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

They are out folks. Need rain! Not even southern Minnesota


----------



## jg010682

ChirpxxChirp said:


> They are out folks. Need rain! Not even southern Minnesota


What part of the state you hunt in? just wondering southern mn twin cities st cloud area not intersted in your spots just the part of the state


----------



## jg010682

Chad Tolzman said:


> Any of you smart folks know what these are?
> Thanks!










not sure on the fern i have seen them before just not sure wich ones they are this might be it


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

jg010682 said:


> What part of the state you hunt in? just wondering southern mn twin cities st cloud area not intersted in your spots just the part of the state



Metro area of TC. We also found some Saturday in a different area. Need rain so bad


----------



## jg010682

Sweet hopfully we will be good to go up here by st cloud this weekend then we have gotten some rain and are supposed to get more tomorrow


----------



## jg010682

I dont think that first pick was bears corn though now that i looked into it not sure what it is


Chad Tolzman said:


> Any of you smart folks know what these are?
> Thanks!


----------



## AIM

Woods popping in the north metro. Snagged a bunch of ramps and made pasta. Plus some more butter and pesto. Need moisture real bad. Plan on checking soil temps in a few spots next few days and scouting. Can tell south slopes way green vs other spots. Mad little flowers around one spot today.


----------



## stilz

Getting the soaking rain we needed. It's gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## tundraking

RAIN!! Beautiful Rain!


----------



## buckthornman

stilz said:


> Getting the soaking rain we needed. It's gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## buckthornman

Time to snort some pollen folks! God bless..hope you all find what you're looking for. Happy trails.. wrenometer is defcon 5.. that's affirmative!


----------



## tundraking

buckthornman said:


> Time to snort some pollen folks! God bless..hope you all find what you're looking for. Happy trails.. wrenometer is defcon 5.. that's affirmative!


Does that mean you've found some blackies?!


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

tundraking said:


> RAIN!! Beautiful Rain!


Supposed to get a big thunderstorm up here today. Sooooo excited for the weekend hunting with kids. Hope I can at least get some fiddleheads and ramps if no morels

Good luck to all y'all this weekend


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Time to snort some pollen folks! God bless..hope you all find what you're looking for. Happy trails.. wrenometer is defcon 5.. that's affirmative!


THX’z - That’s awesome news dude, guess I better “shake a leg!!”


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So defcon 5 means morels?? I need a manual for this wrenometer thing...


----------



## jg010682

Chanterelle nut said:


> So defcon 5 means morels?? I need a manual for this wrenometer thing...


Buckthorn is the only one who knows how it operates so you might have to convince him to write down his extensive knowledge of how it works just so the rest of us can figure it out. Lol


----------



## TheresaM

This will be our first year hunting for morels! Does anyone have some tips they're comfortable sharing for this upcoming early weekend??


----------



## stilz

TheresaM said:


> This will be our first year hunting for morels! Does anyone have some tips they're comfortable sharing for this upcoming early weekend??


Look near dead or dying elms.


----------



## TheresaM

stilz said:


> Look near dead or dying elms.


I don't know a ton about trees, so this is probably a dumb question, but are dying vs. healthy elms easy to spot this early in the season? (Other than the ones that are rotting/fallen over/etc).


----------



## May madness

TheresaM said:


> I don't know a ton about trees, so this is probably a dumb question, but are dying vs. healthy elms easy to spot this early in the season? (Other than the ones that are rotting/fallen over/etc).


Peeling bark and you got a Winner


----------



## TheresaM

May madness said:


> Peeling bark and you got a Winner


Thank you!


----------



## tundraking

Look on south facing slopes because its the very beginning of the season and the sun is heating those first. You can also go back to last year's forum "Minnesota 2019 Season" where you will find just about every possible question answered. Lots of good info. Good luck.


----------



## Mason

Still too early here


----------



## May madness

TheresaM said:


> Thank you!


Anywhere with a southern exposure hillsides, feild edges, tree lines


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> Still too early here


The earliest I've ever found morels was 4/18. That was a year where spring started out early, like this year. With all the heat we've had, and now rain, it is definitely possible that first flushes of grays could be found this weekend.


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

TheresaM said:


> This will be our first year hunting for morels! Does anyone have some tips they're comfortable sharing for this upcoming early weekend??


Honestly I cannot stress watching many videos from many sources. 

"Know your land" guy Adam is an excellent source of information


----------



## stilz

tundraking said:


> The earliest I've ever found morels was 4/18. That was a year where spring started out early, like this year. With all the heat we've had, and now rain, it is definitely possible that first flushes of grays could be found this weekend.


Guarantee I find a few tomorrow.


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Made a mistake it's 
"Learn your land". Sorry about that. 
Dudes name is Adam Haritan. Amazing dude with most knowledgeable videos I've seen. Plus he is actually enjoyable to watch


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Find this tree and you will find the morels


----------



## Wendelina

br5 said:


> Great indicator update, what part of MN are you in?


St Cloud


----------



## Shane Hager

stilz said:


> Guarantee I find a few tomorrow.


Looking forward to pics. Man that was some good rain today!


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Shane Hager said:


> Looking forward to pics. Man that was some good rain today!


Lucky you guys. We only ended up with 1.7mm. Saddened by this. Was really hoping for Friday moisture


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

Shane Hager said:


> Looking forward to pics. Man that was some good rain today!


Awesome rain, you can literally hear the morels emerging right now


----------



## AIM

Checked a few spots today but nada. Went from crunchy woods to nice and wet so with the warm up lets hope the morels go nuts!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

AIM said:


> Checked a few spots today but nada. Went from crunchy woods to nice and wet so with the warm up lets hope the morels go nuts!


What general area did you check? Rochester? Red wing? Chaska? St cloud? little Fork?


----------



## MayMotherload

Anyone seeing any pheasantbacks? I may go out tomorrow and check things out, I don't expect anything 2 more weeks, any numbers anyway. Good luck!!!!


----------



## treebeardlennon

MayMotherload said:


> Anyone seeing any pheasantbacks? I may go out tomorrow and check things out, I don't expect anything 2 more weeks, any numbers anyway. Good luck!!!!


Yup, pheasantbacks and small greys.


----------



## Walking Shuz

I checked my areas for the first time today. Surprisingly I didn't see any pheasant backs. I didn't look overly hard and they should be out by now and good size for picking for those who like them.

I also did not see any Morels. I was not expecting any as typically they would be two weeks away as well. However ground temps seem quite a bit warmer than at this time the past couple of years. For those who have reported small morels, I'm guessing they are in higher elevation southern facing sunny areas that typically pop within a week from now. Just about everything else is or should be ready to forage. Ramps, Fiddle heads, Nettles, Dryad's saddle... South of 45 lat.


----------



## Wendelina

First batch of fiddleheads from the backyard


----------



## Dtails

Still waiting to fill my turkey tag but might be switching gears hear really soon!!


----------



## Wendelina

Wendelina said:


> First batch of fiddleheads from the backyard


Don't know why this didn't work the first time


----------



## AIM

Chanterelle nut said:


> What general area did you check? Rochester? Red wing? Chaska? St cloud? little Fork?


Whoops meant to include that-- North metro. No pheasant backs either. My asparagus popped to pencil size though!


----------



## May madness

treebeardlennon said:


> Yup, pheasantbacks and small greys.
> View attachment 31300
> View attachment 31302


Let me guess south metro?


----------



## May madness

May madness said:


> Let me guess south metro?


Nice find to congrats


----------



## Demonthrall

Are any of these elms? I am having a tough time with identifying elms by bark alone. Dead elms are easier of course.

Help!


----------



## karoom

Demonthrall said:


> Are any of these elms? I am having a tough time with identifying elms by bark alone. Dead elms are easier of course.
> 
> Help!
> View attachment 31418
> View attachment 31420


It’s hard to tell from the photos. Make sure to look for peeling bark, one looks like an ash tree, but if you can take a photo of the dead leaves around the trees that would help and also the base of the tree


----------



## karoom

Hi morel people. Excited to get back into the woods, was there last weekend picking a few ramps, no fiddleheads yet or morel sightings. Been assistant teaching from home (my students, no kids of my own lol) during the week, but am hoping that I’ll have some extra time for morels this season since the days are shorter with work.
Jealous of those little morels that were found! Anyway... good luck, and maybe go south this weekend if you want to find any morels that are the right size but I think it won’t be for 2 weeks here in the cities before we start to see some of a decent size in our spots.


----------



## Charlotte Berry

Inthewild said:


> Yup. Fast. Extreme open wood hill temperature is nutz. 68 degrees. We need moisture and Energy to make our bags FULL!


Do you know what those white flowers are? I have been seeing those too.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Charlotte Berry said:


> Do you know what those white flowers are? I have been seeing those too.


Looks like bloodroot to me.


----------



## Mtrem69

Ground temps at 60 already. Nice rain the other day. No morels. Trees leaves are just starting to come barely. Hope they pop this year!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Reportin' from the woods 'bout an hour south of the cities right now — found another 30 off one tree in the first five minutes of being out. It's gonna be a good year, folks.


----------



## jg010682

fiddleheads eggs and cheese for breakfast!


----------



## triarchy

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 31526
> fiddleheads eggs and cheese for breakfast!


Very nice, I wish my fiddleheads would show some signs of life. Ramps and nettles are up, garlic & asparagus are coming up in the garden...fiddleheads are being shy.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Finally got on the board last night after striking out 4 or 5 times in se mn. I agree with everyone above that it is quite early yet but they are definitely starting to creep out!


----------



## leatherman

Old Elm said:


> Good luck W/your replacement, hoping all goes well for you.
> Keep it real / Keep it Positive.


I'm getting around but need two walking sticks to stay upright. getting down and cutting shrooms will be a challenge that I'll easily rise to! you gotta play the hand you're dealt! and remember to smile


----------



## Tom M.

leatherman said:


> I'm getting around but need two walking sticks to stay upright. getting down and cutting shrooms will be a challenge that I'll easily rise to! you gotta play the hand you're dealt! and remember to smile


Had my right hip replaced in May 2018. I feel your pain!! Recovery isn't easy, but I was back in the timber by the fall...... so hang in there!!


----------



## leatherman

I had the L replaced last Feb, now the R is needing repair, I want to wait until waterfowl season is over....hoping til then


----------



## jg010682

got enough ramp leaves now to make some ramp butter!


----------



## br5

MayMotherload said:


> Just rehydrated my last batch from last season, just as good as the day I picked them.
> View attachment 29214


I've never re-hydrated any of mine before, but those look really fresh. You just soak em in water?


----------



## br5

treebeardlennon said:


> Reportin' from the woods 'bout an hour south of the cities right now — found another 30 off one tree in the first five minutes of being out. It's gonna be a good year, folks.


They have any size to them?


----------



## br5

Tom M. said:


> Had my right hip replaced in May 2018. I feel your pain!! Recovery isn't easy, but I was back in the timber by the fall...... so hang in there!!


I had rotator cuff surgery in January, I'm at about 85% now. Thankfully use of shoulders in shrooming is minimal. My biggest fear is falling down, and I always fall down at least once on the hills.


----------



## MayMotherload

br5 said:


> I've never re-hydrated any of mine before, but those look really fresh. You just soak em in water?


Yes, warm water


----------



## Walking Shuz

Asparagus is just poking through as of today near 45.0 Deg Lat. Hops are already almost 2' long.


----------



## morchella ed

Demonthrall said:


> Are any of these elms? I am having a tough time with identifying elms by bark alone. Dead elms are easier of course.
> 
> Help!
> View attachment 31418
> View attachment 31420


The one on the left is an elm. Right might be ash, hard to tell.


----------



## kylefresh

Found a dozen or so starting in the SW metro. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Wendelina

While the ground temp in my yard has been over 50 this week consistently, the ground temp around my favorite elm was only 46 today. 

The waiting! Ugh!


----------



## Tom M.

Found some smallish pheasant backs and a couple fiddleheads that have been up a day or so... south of the cities late afternoon today. Still no morels for me though. Shouldn't be long!!


----------



## br5

MayMotherload said:


> Yes, warm water


Thanks, used last lb.







on a slow cooked brisket


----------



## More L's?

stilz said:


> Guarantee I find a few tomorrow.


So...... Where are they?


----------



## treebeardlennon

br5 said:


> They have any size to them?


Some, yes. About half were 2+ inches, and the other half were nubs. I left most of what I found, though I took about a dozen small ones that were literally on a path — if I didn't take 'em someone else definitely would have!


----------



## treebeardlennon

This weather forecast is a thing of beauty


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Yeah, hope it stays around the 60's and low 70's for highs and have a few rainfalls


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Still dry as a fart up here
Went out to look today and only found about 50 ticks. Well they found me. 

Waiting for rain tomorrow and early next week. Hopefully by mid week stuff starts poppin


----------



## br5

treebeardlennon said:


> Some, yes. About half were 2+ inches, and the other half were nubs. I left most of what I found, though I took about a dozen small ones that were literally on a path — if I didn't take 'em someone else definitely would have!
> View attachment 31738


Thanks, just getting started then.


----------



## treebeardlennon

br5 said:


> Thanks, just getting started then.


Went out for a few minutes this morning in a new spot and again found a few right off a path. If the weather plays out as promised we could have another banner year.


----------



## Dtails

Morelsrfun said:


> Finally got on the board last night after striking out 4 or 5 times in se mn. I agree with everyone above that it is quite early yet but they are definitely starting to creep out!


Oh boy that looks nice!!! Time to get the Sawyer out and start spraying my close!!


----------



## Dtails

Wendelina said:


> While the ground temp in my yard has been over 50 this week consistently, the ground temp around my favorite elm was only 46 today.
> 
> The waiting! Ugh!


After the weekend should be game time


----------



## Dtails

treebeardlennon said:


> Went out for a few minutes this morning in a new spot and again found a few right off a path. If the weather plays out as promised we could have another banner year.
> View attachment 31782


Where abouts are you hunting?? Like regionally I'm in central MN


----------



## May madness

treebeardlennon said:


> Went out for a few minutes this morning in a new spot and again found a few right off a path. If the weather plays out as promised we could have another banner year.
> View attachment 31782


Nice your killin it!! I think I'll be social distancing my self in the woods this weekend


----------



## treebeardlennon

Dtails said:


> Where abouts are you hunting?? Like regionally I'm in central MN


I'm huntin' private and public land in southern, MN — bout an hour from the Iowa border.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

well just checking i, only found 7 so far, picked 4. Still too cold, soil temp that is. Will probably head down south. But my son who goes to Winona State is coming up this weekend, so maybe Monday.


----------



## jg010682

here is the finished time laps of the first spot


----------



## jg010682

here is the second


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Is interesting to see how the second spot thrived so much better without all that competition with the weeds.


----------



## jg010682

And the ramp leaves and fiddlheads i picked this morning! Made a pizza with some ramps wild game sausage green peppers and some pico that i needed to get rid of. After eating i will commence making my ramp butter i think i might try wendalinas recipe this year just because hers sounded better than mine lol


----------



## jg010682

There are plenty of trout lilly and other weeds there just not in the frame of the pictures. That spot has tons of ramps and trout lilly


----------



## jg010682

And the finished product!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 31832
> And the ramp leaves and fiddlheads i picked this morning! Made a pizza with some ramps wild game sausage green peppers and some pico that i needed to get rid of. After eating i will commence making my ramp butter i think i might try wendalinas recipe this year just because hers sounded better than mine lol


Wow nice, someones been busy


----------



## jg010682

Ya just trying to do what i can not working right now because of my copd so ive been getting out of town and walking in the wma's and the parks outside of town to try avoiding as many people as humanly possible getting sick of it though starting to debate weather all the isolation is worth it or weather i should just try to catch this shiznit and see if i live through it


----------



## br5

Wow, what a great picture, those are as fresh as it gets.


----------



## br5

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 31818
> View attachment 31820
> View attachment 31822
> View attachment 31824
> View attachment 31826
> View attachment 31828
> View attachment 31830
> here is the second


Very nice


----------



## jg010682

Straight out the woods this morning. It doesnt get any fresher than that.


----------



## br5

If you recall 2016 was a very dry year, you could kick up dust in wash outs that year. Not liking this trend match. In past eleven years no other year is even close. Hoping the next system brings rain.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> THX’z - That’s awesome news dude, guess I better “shake a leg!!”


----------



## buckthornman

Few little blacks..all southern exposure.. setting up to be a good year if this pattern holds...feels like mother nature is regulating..anyone else feel it?


----------



## buckthornman

tundraking said:


> Does that mean you've found some blackies?!


----------



## buckthornman

10 4eer


----------



## CT_MUSH

I believe the second picture is Chaga, found on birch trees. Any idea of the other ones? Also, if it is chaga - what can I do with it?


----------



## jg010682

Thats not chaga not sure what any of those are without resorting to scrounging through my field guides


----------



## jg010682

first pics is the outside of the chaga fungus the second is what the inside of the fungus looks like


----------



## CT_MUSH

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 31882
> View attachment 31884
> first pics is the outside of the chaga fungus the second is what the inside of the fungus looks like


Thank you! I wasn't sure


----------



## rationalcog

@Chad Tolzman - 2nd pic looks to be the tinder conk / hoof fungus / fomes fomentarius. Not Chaga for sure. Chaga is much more black, has a less defined shape, and is typically reddish orangish inside.

The first pic on the log is likely turkey tail (Trametes versicolor). I can’t tell on the other white one, but likely another Trametes species.

For the tinder conk and the turkey tail, you could look up medicinal preparations, see what they’re used for and decide if you want to try. I’ve not tried them myself.


----------



## tonkadad

Just rehydrated the last of my stash for my morel/wine cream sauce poured over filet. Now I have to reload! My main spot is near Cologne, and I'm hoping to get down there in the next week.


----------



## stilz

More L's? said:


> So...... Where are they?


I found 2 eaters and left about a dozen 1/2" to grow.


----------



## Sarah Lynn

I’m a newbie mushroom hunter. Can someone tell me if these are pheasant back mushrooms? And are they edible?


----------



## rationalcog

Sarah Lynn said:


> I’m a newbie mushroom hunter. Can someone tell me if these are pheasant back mushrooms? And are they edible?


Those all look like pheasant backs. They should smell a little bit like watermelon or cucumber. You’ll get mixed opinions on whether people like to eat them, but I do.. If you try them or any mushroom new to you, try just a little the first day and wait a day or more and make sure they agree with you. 

If you search online for forager chef pheasant back, Alan Bergo has some good advice on his blog for preparing them.


----------



## Sarah Lynn

rationalcog said:


> Those all look like pheasant backs. They should smell a little bit like watermelon or cucumber. You’ll get mixed opinions on whether people like to eat them, but I do.. If you try them or any mushroom new to you, try just a little the first day and wait a day or more and make sure they agree with you.
> 
> If you search online for forager chef pheasant back, Alan Bergo has some good advice on his blog for preparing them.


Thank you! Tried pan frying them and so far am liking them!


----------



## More L's?

stilz said:


> I found 2 eaters and left about a dozen 1/2" to grow.


Nice! Got same results in rice county


----------



## buckthornman

Chad Tolzman said:


> I believe the second picture is Chaga, found on birch trees. Any idea of the other ones? Also, if it is chaga - what can I do with it?


----------



## buckthornman

Chad Tolzman said:


> I believe the second picture is Chaga, found on birch trees. Any idea of the other ones? Also, if it is chaga - what can I do with it?


----------



## buckthornman

Make Corona virus killing tea . Ask the Chief...good for a 200 things that Chaga!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Sarah Lynn said:


> Thank you! Tried pan frying them and so far am liking them!


Pheasants backs are full of vitamin D, I cook them in a medley of other mushrooms with some ramps.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

buckthornman said:


> Make Corona virus killing tea . Ask the Chief...good for a 200 things that Chaga!


Been drinking Chaga and fresh lemon tea since this thing kicked off. I swear by Chaga. It single handedly got rid of my allergies, great stuff.


----------



## Sarah Lynn

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Pheasants backs are full of vitamin D, I cook them in a medley of other mushrooms with some ramps.


Sounds delicious! I’ve been hearing about ramps- could you tell me more about what they are?


----------



## Wendelina

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 31818
> View attachment 31820
> View attachment 31822
> View attachment 31824
> View attachment 31826
> View attachment 31828
> View attachment 31830
> here is the second


That was such I great idea to do the time lapse photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## AIM

Sarah Lynn said:


> Sounds delicious! I’ve been hearing about ramps- could you tell me more about what they are?


Wild onions. They have a earthy garlic onion flavor and found early on in the spring. Check out previous posts for more info and pictures etc. Pretty straight forward like morels but can be confused with lilly.. Just have to give a smell test to be sure until you know what they are. Grow in shoots of 2 leaves often with red bases but not always.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Been drinking Chaga and fresh lemon tea since this thing kicked off. I swear by Chaga. It single handedly got rid of my allergies, great stuff.


I also swear by Chaga. I steep it for at least 4 hours at between 130F and 170. The First steeping I start at a low temp and progressively increase temp. I can usually get 3 steepings from using 1/3 cup of grounds per quart of tea. To make grounds I first smash a full size chunk with 8lb maul. Then put the smaller chunks into a strong steel hand crank(antique) meat grinder. Chaga is some TOUGH stuff. The grounds that I steep are the size of coffee grounds. I fill up a quart pot of water, set the stove to simmer, temp with a thermapen and let the grounds sit until the water has halved and the liquid is very dark and tastes like vanilla. For the second runnings I increase 20F and use 1/3 less water for 30 to 60 min. 3rd runnings increase 20F more and decrease water by 1/2 for 10-20min. The third runnings are usually just enough for a nice single cup of tea that I drink right away.

Unfortunately I got the opportunity to mix Chaga and Covid. I'm at around 20days after first symptoms and largely over it. Chaga seemed to help, there is some science that shows that it has the ability to improve immune response. However think of it more as just a comforting tea! You need to stay hydrated and Chaga both tastes really good as well as makes me feel better. For those who have not had it before and want to try. only drink 2 oz to begin with and over days drink just a few oz more. It can have a strong effect and give you the runs if you drink too much too fast.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Chad Tolzman said:


> I believe the second picture is Chaga, found on birch trees. Any idea of the other ones? Also, if it is chaga - what can I do with it?


Nothing you posted is chaga nor is edible. Two good books for ID'ing are ISBN 978-1-59193-417-2 and 978-0-394-51992-0


----------



## Walking Shuz

One more thing about covid-19. I know everyone is sick of seeing that word. Please take it seriously though! My wife and I both got it from an unknown source, possibly from a flight in March(an unnecessary mistake of a trip). I got what I think was a mild case yet it was still different, as viruses go, than anything I have experienced in my life. In short it felt like I had been foraging for mushrooms going only uphill from sun up till sun down. Feeling winded and exhausted with burning lungs for two weeks straight. Please please please do what you can to not get it. Forage alone this spring.


----------



## dabigshow00

Hello! I am an amateur mush hunter who has yet to find his first morel. I struck out the last two years in the metro area. I went out today and found some old morel looking things around a couple of elms (I think). I have not seen one in person so could someone please help ID these things? They were kind of hard and most were split in half like this. Thanks!!


----------



## jg010682

Those are walnut shells


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Add me to the boards!!! South facing hill by dead elm, and dead oak!


----------



## jg010682

7 and a half jars of ramp butter down going to make another batch either later today or tomorrow we will see how ambitious i feel after a nap


----------



## rationalcog

dabigshow00 said:


> Hello! I am an amateur mush hunter who has yet to find his first morel. I struck out the last two years in the metro area. I went out today and found some old morel looking things around a couple of elms (I think). I have not seen one in person so could someone please help ID these things? They were kind of hard and most were split in half like this. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32096
> View attachment 32098


Now you know those might have been walnut trees. Go back and check the spot out with that in mind. The nice thing about this hobby is that even when you don’t come home with a bag full of mushrooms, you usually still learned something interesting while out in the woods. Keep putting in the miles and you’ll find em!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Blondes poppin in the south metro


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Good day in the woods today!!


----------



## morchella ed

Spent about five hours out this morning down in southeast MN along the river and inland woods too. Stayed mostly on south facing upland slopes but was checking some lowland spots that get a lot of sun. undergrowth is very small, its SUPER dry, checked soil temps in a few spots and saw 49, 52, 51. Found zero morels even in some early season spots. Really hoping the rain that's forecasted monday, tuesday comes down in full force. We need it bad. Good luck to folks this weekend though!


----------



## AIM

dabigshow00 said:


> Hello! I am an amateur mush hunter who has yet to find his first morel. I struck out the last two years in the metro area. I went out today and found some old morel looking things around a couple of elms (I think). I have not seen one in person so could someone please help ID these things? They were kind of hard and most were split in half like this. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32096
> View attachment 32098


Are you high as hell?


----------



## AIM

Its really crusty in some previously good spots. Dry bitches


----------



## dabigshow00

AIM said:


> Are you high as hell?


I remember my first beer


----------



## danceswithnettles

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 32124
> 7 and a half jars of ramp butter down going to make another batch either later today or tomorrow we will see how ambitious i feel after a nap


I have a spot where the ramps cover about a one acre patch of north facing hillside and usually harvest and dry but have never made butter. Would you be willing to share your ideas on how a beginner might make something edible?


----------



## Inthewild

AIM said:


> Wild onions. They have a earthy garlic onion flavor and found early on in the spring. Check out previous posts for more info and pictures etc. Pretty straight forward like morels but can be confused with lilly.. Just have to give a smell test to be sure until you know what they are. Grow in shoots of 2 leaves often with red bases but not always.


Ramps will come in 2 different forms in Wisconsin. Red and White stem. 2-3 leaves. Pronounced bulb on end.

I am glad you asked: Which tastes better? In my opinion (which of course is open to standard rebuttal) is:
Red bulb starts mild onion/garlic and quickly wanes. Leaves start bitterish and wane to slight hot.
White bulb starts out strong onion and stays hot. Leaves starts bland and finishes slight hot. This is all based on uncooked plants.


I know, I didn't say which tastes better in my opinion, so sue me! lol


----------



## Tom M.

I'm on the board...... found three small greys yesterday in the southeast metro. South facing hills with full sun exposure. Looks like the start of something good!!


----------



## Sam Segale

Any chance I could pay you for some ramps and knowledge about how to find. I have struck 3 days in a row and just want to try cooking some myself


----------



## Sam Segale

danceswithnettles said:


> I have a spot where the ramps cover about a one acre patch of north facing hillside and usually harvest and dry but have never made butter. Would you be willing to share your ideas on how a beginner might make something edible?


 Could.i pay you to help.me.out a little.bit with finding and then buying some?


----------



## Inthewild

danceswithnettles said:


> I have a spot where the ramps cover about a one acre patch of north facing hillside and usually harvest and dry but have never made butter. Would you be willing to share your ideas on how a beginner might make something edible?


@danceswithnettles , see April 18 posting by Wendelina and Mushroom Dinner Pics and Recipes forum.


----------



## Inthewild

Sam Segale said:


> Any chance I could pay you for some ramps and knowledge about how to find. I have struck 3 days in a row and just want to try cooking some myself


@Sam Segale They grow here they grow. No known association to anything but woods, lower land generally, moist but drainage type soil. The areas I have found do not have enough plants to warrant any big bunches to be taken. Good luck


----------



## treebeardlennon

Sam Segale said:


> Any chance I could pay you for some ramps and knowledge about how to find. I have struck 3 days in a row and just want to try cooking some myself


Ramps typically grow around hardwoods – I've had particular luck with maple forests.


----------



## rationalcog

Sam Segale said:


> Could.i pay you to help.me.out a little.bit with finding and then buying some?


I’ve had similar experiences, Sam. I feel like I’ve searched plenty of miles for morels over the past few years, and have only come across one (rather small) patch of ramps. Definitely not enough to sustainably harvest anything measured in pounds. Maybe this year we’ll find some. Til then, I’ll have to live with nettles and garlic mustard. Good luck!


----------



## treebeardlennon

*Any of y'all have any tips for reaching out to property owners that you don't know?*

While driving down some backcountry roads, I came across the largest patch of ramps I've seen in my life – several acres worth. I looked up the parcel on the county GIS and found the name of the property owner, then looked them up in the phonebook and found they have both an address and a phone number listed. How weird is it for me to call and ask for permission without knowing them? Is writing a letter preferable? Just wondering if any of y'all have experience with this. Typically I know, or have some connection to the property owners I reach out to, so this is uncharted territory for me. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## hikethehills

treebeardlennon said:


> *Any of y'all have any tips for reaching out to property owners that you don't know?*
> 
> While driving down some backcountry roads, I came across the largest patch of ramps I've seen in my life – several acres worth. I looked up the parcel on the county GIS and found the name of the property owner, then looked them up in the phonebook and found they have both an address and a phone number listed. How weird is it for me to call and ask for permission without knowing them? Is writing a letter preferable? Just wondering if any of y'all have experience with this. Typically I know, or have some connection to the property owners I reach out to, so this is uncharted territory for me. Any help would be appreciated!


I am in SD but when hunting we stop at the house and ask or if we have a phone number call. More personable knocking on the door. But both ways have worked and sometimes you make new friends. Share your finds/catch/hunt with them!


----------



## Norsker

We have enough on our land, but I'm always in awe of my neighbors ramp patch. This maple hillside is always a carpet of ramps.


----------



## jg010682

danceswithnettles said:


> I have a spot where the ramps cover about a one acre patch of north facing hillside and usually harvest and dry but have never made butter. Would you be willing to share your ideas on how a beginner might make something edible?


This is the recipe i stole from @Wendelina for ramp butter it is pretty good on pretty much anything you would use butter in. If you are looking for other ideas there is a page that has different recipes from people from all over the country on it there is a bunch of good ones on there to try. Otherwise i would say just start experimenting and put them in any dish you would put onions or spinach in the leaves are awsome to eat as well as the bulbs. This year i started harvesting more leaves instead of the whole plant and ive been putting them in eggs with chease is realy good. You could just fry them in butter also and eat them just like that. Lots of different way to use them see what you come up with and share your ideas with us so we can try them too.














ramps are all over this state here is a pic of a spot i know of that has them like that except they stretch a few miles its awsome to see


----------



## leatherman

dabigshow00 said:


> Hello! I am an amateur mush hunter who has yet to find his first morel. I struck out the last two years in the metro area. I went out today and found some old morel looking things around a couple of elms (I think). I have not seen one in person so could someone please help ID these things? They were kind of hard and most were split in half like this. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32096
> View attachment 32098


empty butternut husks, note the pointed ends


----------



## Shane Hager

hikethehills said:


> I am in SD but when hunting we stop at the house and ask or if we have a phone number call. More personable knocking on the door. But both ways have worked and sometimes you make new friends. Share your finds/catch/hunt with them!



Was gonna say the same thing. Knock, ask, and share.


----------



## FenWalker

Covid or Not...Here I Come!
Pup and I are making our annual pilgrimage to SE MN.
Out of the Great White North and into the Blossoming Bosom of Bluff Country. Missed last year...Hubby had a Heart Attack and had quadruple bypass first week of May (all good now). Two years ago the bumper crop of morels rotted before my eyes as I arrived in time for a sickening wave of heat and humidity that had me calling every ravine (that should have been a bastion to purification) “Butt-Crack Valley” Will wait a few more days and hope my aim hits the bullseye. Will hole up with my brother in La Crosse instead of camping around like I usually do.
Any feedback on when the Gold Rush opens up would be greatly appreciated. I get 7 days...my bags are packed and ready to roll.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

I’m practicing tree identification— can someone tell me what these are? How do I tell apart elms from oaks and ash? Thank you!!


----------



## Sam Segale

Always prepared to pay. There plenty there i don't want alot at all. Give a clue to city or county?


----------



## jg010682

Sorry man but no one here is going to give you a gps pin point on one of there spots we will give you all the info you need to find your own spot though. Not trying to be mean or anything but we all put alot miles on many pair of shoes to find the different mushrooms and plants we harvest. Its just the nature of the beast with foraging to keep your spots secret so they dont get over run. I wouldnt even hand a spot to friends other than some that i take out on to my familys land to hunt different mushrooms but other than that i usually just help them find spots near them and dont give up my honey holes.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

FenWalker said:


> Covid or Not...Here I Come!
> Pup and I are making our annual pilgrimage to SE MN.
> Out of the Great White North and into the Blossoming Bosom of Bluff Country. Missed last year...Hubby had a Heart Attack and had quadruple bypass first week of May (all good now). Two years ago the bumper crop of morels rotted before my eyes as I arrived in time for a sickening wave of heat and humidity that had me calling every ravine (that should have been a bastion to purification) “Butt-Crack Valley” Will wait a few more days and hope my aim hits the bullseye. Will hole up with my brother in La Crosse instead of camping around like I usually do.
> Any feedback on when the Gold Rush opens up would be greatly appreciated. I get 7 days...my bags are packed and ready to roll.


just went down to frontenac, red wing area saw some great looking elms but no morels. I thought they would be farther along. went golfing with my son who lives in Winona. Dam oldelm, after the pictures of the rattlesnakes he posted last year just on the other side of the river I was a little paranoid.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

FenWalker said:


> Covid or Not...Here I Come!
> Pup and I are making our annual pilgrimage to SE MN.
> Out of the Great White North and into the Blossoming Bosom of Bluff Country. Missed last year...Hubby had a Heart Attack and had quadruple bypass first week of May (all good now). Two years ago the bumper crop of morels rotted before my eyes as I arrived in time for a sickening wave of heat and humidity that had me calling every ravine (that should have been a bastion to purification) “Butt-Crack Valley” Will wait a few more days and hope my aim hits the bullseye. Will hole up with my brother in La Crosse instead of camping around like I usually do.
> Any feedback on when the Gold Rush opens up would be greatly appreciated. I get 7 days...my bags are packed and ready to roll.


just went down to frontenac, red wing area saw some great looking elms but no morels. I thought they would be farther along. went golfing with my son who lives in Winona. Dam oldelm, after the pictures of the rattlesnakes he posted last year got me paranoid.


jg010682 said:


> Sorry man but no one here is going to give you a gps pin point on one of there spots we will give you all the info you need to find your own spot though. Not trying to be mean or anything but we all put alot miles on many pair of shoes to find the different mushrooms and plants we harvest. Its just the nature of the beast with foraging to keep your spots secret so they dont get over run. I wouldnt even hand a spot to friends other than some that i take out on to my familys land to hunt different mushrooms but other than that i usually just help them find spots near them and dont give up my honey holes.


Ya so true. But they are everywhere, just do a couple of videos of what dead elm look like. mabey old elm should post those pictures again


----------



## Walking Shuz

jg010682 said:


> Sorry man but no one here is going to give you a gps pin point on one of there spots we will give you all the info you need to find your own spot though. Not trying to be mean or anything but we all put alot miles on many pair of shoes to find the different mushrooms and plants we harvest. Its just the nature of the beast with foraging to keep your spots secret so they dont get over run. I wouldnt even hand a spot to friends other than some that i take out on to my familys land to hunt different mushrooms but other than that i usually just help them find spots near them and dont give up my honey holes.


 44.18'0 N, 92.40'40.0 W I can't promise that you will find morels in this area, it is the right type of area to look in. I've always wanted to look along this river system, plus it is a nice scenic drive.


----------



## Walking Shuz

I can agree with jg010682. The best thing to do is seek out streams, creeks, and rivers with dead elms in public forests. Pay attention to when people start reporting the main harvest and plan to walk for many 10's of miles that week. Expect to find nothing, and if you do find something note its location for the next year. Then do the same thing the next year but in a different location. You have at best a 2-3 week window and they can be crazy difficult to find, but once you do and you'll catch the fever and you're hooked. Good luck!


----------



## jg010682

I think he was talking about ramps @Walking Shuz but some of the same areas i would look for morels are also good for ramps


----------



## FenWalker

Thank you Shroomtrooper!
You covered some of my old haunts today.
I whiled a number of years in Red Wing with a small business. Started a birding festival with some folks from around Lake Pepin way back when. Ran pretty good for a few years. Got to know the back roads and the back waters well. Usually hang a while in Lake City with an old bud. She has access to some good private acreage. Our knees are not what they use to be and we move a lot slower now. We think long and hard before crawling up steep slopes through a phalanx of Prickly Ash just to check out that one lone Elm waving a tempting standard of sloughing bark. We grumble more about the heat, humidity, skeeters and ticks. We swear at thorns and briars and screes. And we curse ourselves for going to the bottom of that last ravine at the end of the day where we find just enough treasure to keep us searching for more until the light slips away, leaving us huffing and puffing and groping in the gloam. We get older... our mortality hangs over us like a widow maker, or that one loose rock that sends the whole embankment racing to the boulders below, and...that one formerly content rattler basking in the warmth of dappled sun amongst the death of an Elm and the promise of a Morel.
Spring is Singing, I will follow that Siren as long as bone and breath permit.
I can smell them in my sleep!


----------



## mnphungi

Anyone able to identify this flower? SE MN, river area, mixed in with blue bells


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

mnphungi said:


> Anyone able to identify this flower? SE MN, river area, mixed in with blue bells


DUTCHMANS BREECHES i THINK


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

FenWalker said:


> Thank you Shroomtrooper!
> You covered some of my old haunts today.
> I whiled a number of years in Red Wing with a small business. Started a birding festival with some folks from around Lake Pepin way back when. Ran pretty good for a few years. Got to know the back roads and the back waters well. Usually hang a while in Lake City with an old bud. She has access to some good private acreage. Our knees are not what they use to be and we move a lot slower now. We think long and hard before crawling up steep slopes through a phalanx of Prickly Ash just to check out that one lone Elm waving a tempting standard of sloughing bark. We grumble more about the heat, humidity, skeeters and ticks. We swear at thorns and briars and screes. And we curse ourselves for going to the bottom of that last ravine at the end of the day where we find just enough treasure to keep us searching for more until the light slips away, leaving us huffing and puffing and groping in the gloam. We get older... our mortality hangs over us like a widow maker, or that one loose rock that sends the whole embankment racing to the boulders below, and...that one formerly content rattler basking in the warmth of dappled sun amongst the death of an Elm and the promise of a Morel.
> Spring is Singing, I will follow that Siren as long as bone and breath permit.
> I can smell them in my sleep!


I have been hiking the MN river valley hills last 3 months getting my legs in shape, but the hills down there are crazy. So pretty tho. So how common are rattlers down there, just by the rocks ?


----------



## FenWalker

Yes,
Dutchman’s Breeches!
Showy Orchis should be blooming down there as well.


----------



## mnphungi

Trooper1- been reading a lot of your posts over the last 13-14yrs, simply amazing with your skills. This is the exact flower, couldn’t track it down in my google searches. Hope I stumble upon you in the woods someday and can tip one back


----------



## mntammy

You stumped me on the flower. The foliage looks like anemone but the flower doesn't. Hepatica should be blooming when the Virginia bluebells are up but that's not it either. Pretty little flower though. Were the Virginia Blue Bells blooming in SE?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

mnphungi said:


> Trooper1- been reading a lot of your posts over the last 13-14yrs, simply amazing with your skills. This is the exact flower, couldn’t track it down in my google searches. Hope I stumble upon you in the woods someday and can tip one back


Why thanks, even tho there are alot of people on here much more knowledgeable. Hope I do stumble upon you in the woods someday.


----------



## FenWalker

Never saw a single one while I lived and played in the area. Never have I saw one in all the years I have returned for my Spring Shroom Sabbatical. Massassuga and Timber Rattlers are both rare and most commonly found in rocky bluff areas and Goat Prairie. Not ideal Morel habitat. They do move around a bit, especially when their habitat is under significant disturbance...fire, rock slides, construction. Fox Snakes And Bull Snakes can fool you, but they are not venomous or prone to aggressive behavior unless badgered or injured.
As long as you play nice, they play nice.


----------



## mushroommadman

mnphungi said:


> Anyone able to identify this flower? SE MN, river area, mixed in with blue bells


I agree with Shroomtrooper, it's DUTCHMANS BREECHES


----------



## FenWalker

If you are slowly hunting or picking an area and any of the aforementioned snakes is present, it most likely is well aware of you before you are aware of it. All four of these species will twitch their tails as a warning. Bull and Fox snakes don’t have rattles, but they mimic the sound of a rattler by vibrating their tails in dry grass or dead leaves to fool predators. Sometimes it gets them killed by people.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

FenWalker said:


> Never saw a single one while I lived and played in the area. Never have I saw one in all the years I have returned for my Spring Shroom Sabbatical. Massassuga and Timber Rattlers are both rare and most commonly found in rocky bluff areas and Goat Prairie. Not ideal Morel habitat. They do move around a bit, especially when their habitat is under significant disturbance...fire, rock slides, construction. Fox Snakes And Bull Snakes can fool you, but they are not venomous or prone to aggressive behavior unless badgered or injured.
> As long as you play nice, they play nice.


Oldelm please post those pictures of the rattlers from last year, and they must have been in morel territory or else you would not have been there I think. I talked to a freind at work who grew up in Winona and he has never seen one either, but did he hike in the woods alot I do not know.


----------



## FenWalker

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Oldelm please post those pictures of the rattlers from last year, and they must have been in morel territory or else you would not have been there I think. I talked to a freind at work who grew up in Winona and he has never seen one either, but did he hike in the woods alot I do not know.


----------



## FenWalker

Maybe Oldelm could post pics of Fox and Bull snake also? They are often mistaken for rattlers. I will have to get up to speed on how to post pics and respond in threads. Never been on a forum before, just lurked.


----------



## Cortney

Any idea what kind of mushroom this is? Photo was taken last year, but mushroom is more orange than it appears. Seems to come up every year in my yard.


----------



## jg010682

Cortney said:


> Any idea what kind of mushroom this is? Photo was taken last year, but mushroom is more orange than it appears. Seems to come up every year in my yard.
> View attachment 32584


Lataporus cincinnatus its a chicken of the woods mushrooms that grows on the ground they are verry good to eat enjoy


----------



## Cortney

Thank you!


----------



## jg010682

Should have mentioned that the reason they are on the ground is they grow from the roots of trees


----------



## mntammy

Put that in a creamy alfredo sauce and you will think your eating chicken.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> just went down to frontenac, red wing area saw some great looking elms but no morels. I thought they would be farther along. went golfing with my son who lives in Winona. Dam oldelm, after the pictures of the rattlesnakes he posted last year just on the other side of the river I was a little paranoid.


I probably seen you or your vehicle! I picked 15 small greys and a yellow yesterday in that area but you are right it is very early. I've found about 40 mushrooms all year and all but 5 have come from the same cluster of elms. I'm from the area and have checked my usual honey holes every other day and only one cluster has popped anything. I've walked miles in that area and further south towards winona with very scattered luck. Hope we get some much needed moisture!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I have been hiking the MN river valley hills last 3 months getting my legs in shape, but the hills down there are crazy. So pretty tho. So how common are rattlers down there, just by the rocks ?


I'm from the Lake City area and have been hunting mushrooms since I was about 13 hiking up and down the bluffs in our valleys and i've only seen 1 rattle snake my entire life in the area and it was on the road where we were walking into the woods. I've seen quite a few bull snakes in my experiences but not an abundance of them. Definitely think about them up at the top of the hill where there are a lot of rocks and little crevices for them to hide in.


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> just went down to frontenac, red wing area saw some great looking elms but no morels. I thought they would be farther along. went golfing with my son who lives in Winona. Dam oldelm, after the pictures of the rattlesnakes he posted last year just on the other side of the river I was a little paranoid.


In all my years growing up down there, and now visiting SE MN for foraging and hunting every year since, I have never seen a rattler on the MN side. Growing up, I was told that there's a big difference between MN and WI side of the river. The numbers are much higher on the WI side because of the cliffs and rocky areas facing the western sky, much warmer for them. 
Although I'm aware of my surroundings, I never think twice about rattlers down there.


----------



## br5

AIM said:


> Are you high as hell?


LMAO


----------



## mntammy

My friend owned some property with views of Lake Pepin. Her husband took a video and showed it to me, a huge 4 ft rattlesnake that was on the property down by a large pile of rocks. When I hunt South I wear boots!!!


----------



## AIM

Sam Segale said:


> Any chance I could pay you for some ramps and knowledge about how to find. I have struck 3 days in a row and just want to try cooking some myself


Where are you located? There has to be a spot near you which they can be found... Part shade, shade; moist rich woods.


----------



## AIM

Also this site has parks listed where they have been reported to be found as well as other good ramp videos etc. 

minnesotaseasons. com/Plants/wild_leek


----------



## Sam Segale

Thank you everyone I suttumbled upon a real nice patch today. So finally on board


----------



## CT_MUSH

Hi All! I know the one is a pheasantback. Do you happen to know what the other 2 are?

Thank you as always.


----------



## triarchy

Chad Tolzman said:


> Hi All! I know the one is a pheasantback. Do you happen to know what the other 2 are?
> 
> Thank you as always.


Id do a google search for oyster mushroom (pleurotus ostreatus) and see where that goes for you. No real confidence based on the pics tho. It looks like it might be pretty old, but if you can get a spore print it would be off white to lilac in color if its an oyster. Was it growing on hardwood?


----------



## CT_MUSH

triarchy said:


> Id do a google search for oyster mushroom (pleurotus ostreatus) and see where that goes for you. No real confidence based on the pics tho. It looks like it might be pretty old, but if you can get a spore print it would be off white to lilac in color if its an oyster. Was it growing on hardwood?


I believe it is an oyster as well. It is a little dry on the outside edges but is nice and soft towards the middle. I think it is a bit aged but I might give it a try tonight.


----------



## Wendelina

For those who are having a tough time identifying elm trees this time of year, they're are a few good videos out in the land of videos. One in particular is the account Leatherwoodoutdoors2.

The video is titled Elm Tree Identification Guide for Hunting Morels and it's 21:40 min long


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Morelsrfun said:


> I probably seen you or your vehicle! I picked 15 small greys and a yellow yesterday in that area but you are right it is very early. I've found about 40 mushrooms all year and all but 5 have come from the same cluster of elms. I'm from the area and have checked my usual honey holes every other day and only one cluster has popped anything. I've walked miles in that area and further south towards winona with very scattered luck. Hope we get some much needed moisture!


Oh ya drying up fast tomorrow will be a blessing to have some rain


----------



## stilz

Rain off to the west. Hopefully it makes it here.


----------



## RampChamp

stilz said:


> Rain off to the west. Hopefully it makes it here.


Weather's not looking too promising for southeast. Chance of rain is dissipating, and it looks chilly and dry for the next week. Hoping for a good dose of rain as temps warm after next weekend to get things popping.


----------



## LoHaze

Found my first blacks! I think they’re blacks anyways(99% sure since I’ve never found them before) Can someone confirm? Picked about 6 greys last night that I had found last week to let grow, they went great on my pizza last night! Left about a dozen or so to keep growing. We need some!


----------



## jg010682

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 32668
> Found my first blacks! I think they’re blacks anyways(99% sure since I’ve never found them before) Can someone confirm? Picked about 6 greys last night that I had found last week to let grow, they went great on my pizza last night! Left about a dozen or so to keep growing. We need some!


Those are half frees by the looks of them look under the cap and you will notice the stem goes into the cap a ways before it is atached. Split them open and as long as they are hollow they are fine


----------



## LoHaze

jg010682 said:


> Those are half frees by the looks of them look under the cap and you will notice the stem goes into the cap a ways before it is atached. Split them open and as long as they are hollow they are fine


Ah bummer, thanks for the input. Here’s a pic of them cut open


----------



## treebeardlennon

*What disappointment and sadness looks like*









*What happiness looks like







*

Found about 60 more today in the south metro after taking a couple days off to let my feet and ankles recover.


----------



## AIM

Chad Tolzman said:


> Hi All! I know the one is a pheasantback. Do you happen to know what the other 2 are?
> 
> Thank you as always.


Oyster?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 32682
> 
> Ah bummer, thanks for the input. Here’s a pic of them cut open


Those are delicious! They are like a combo of half free and true morel. I would eat them no question


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Morelsrfun said:


> I'm from the Lake City area and have been hunting mushrooms since I was about 13 hiking up and down the bluffs in our valleys and i've only seen 1 rattle snake my entire life in the area and it was on the road where we were walking into the woods. I've seen quite a few bull snakes in my experiences but not an abundance of them. Definitely think about them up at the top of the hill where there are a lot of rocks and little crevices for them to hide in.


I'm from the Winona area. I've had one Timber in my yard which I had removed. From my house there are about 3 dens within 1/2 mile, the closest probably 200 yards. I've also come across one on a trail at Saint Mary's U. They will let you know they are there. I don't worry about them at all until I get up into the slopes where there are rock outcroppings. This can be den territory. Even then just keep your eyes and ears open. I guess I figure that they have plenty of time to sense us since we don't tend to move real fast. I have never seen a Timber in the spring. The ones that have made their way into my neighborhood have done so in the summer.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Found 75 today in metro area. Most were found on two big recently dead elm trees with lots of bark still on. Mostly greys, small yellows, a bit dried out in areas. Need some rain badly.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 32668
> Found my first blacks! I think they’re blacks anyways(99% sure since I’ve never found them before) Can someone confirm? Picked about 6 greys last night that I had found last week to let grow, they went great on my pizza last night! Left about a dozen or so to keep growing. We need some!


from what I was told if the ridges are black they are black morels, if the stem and body are one, first one I saw had black ridges, but later I saw one had stem connected halfway, half free morel.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

treebeardlennon said:


> *What disappointment and sadness looks like*
> View attachment 32686
> 
> 
> *What happiness looks like
> View attachment 32688
> *
> 
> Found about 60 more today in the south metro after taking a couple days off to let my feet and ankles recover.


Ha, been there done that


----------



## AIM

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> from what I was told if the ridges are black they are black morels, if the stem and body are one, first one I saw had black ridges, but later I saw one had stem connected halfway, half free morel.


After finding my first patch of half frees last year they are the odd balls of morels. Pretty obvious vs the blacks greys or yellows. Often bigger stems with smaller heads but not to be confused with false versions. Read many varieties exist based on location too. They can share some similar color to those blacks pictured but stems and connection inside is different.

Shroomery:
Here is the comparison shot, sliced in half so you can see. Morchella semilibera is on the left, Verpa bohemica on the right. Notice the cap connection point, and the fuzzy white mycelium in the stem. The flesh is usually more brittle than morel meat as well.

_Verpa bohemica_ is a close look-alike of _Morchella semilibera_, or the half-free morel, except _V. bohemica_ is attached to the stem at the top of the cap, while _M. semilibera_ is attached to the stem halfway through the cap. The difference is clear if you cut the mushrooms in half lengthwise. Lastly, young _Verpa bohemica_ specimens are stuffed with a cotton-like tissue, but become hollow as they mature, versus true morels which are always hollow.


----------



## AIM

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 32668
> Found my first blacks! I think they’re blacks anyways(99% sure since I’ve never found them before) Can someone confirm? Picked about 6 greys last night that I had found last week to let grow, they went great on my pizza last night! Left about a dozen or so to keep growing. We need some!


I've read these are a bad mix if you're drinking alcohol-- same like eating a raw morel. No personal experience but rather not find out.


----------



## Walking Shuz

First of the year. No more than 5 days early for this spot.


----------



## Big Jimmy

Hello - I am brand new to this site and relatively new to finding Morels. I have looked for years but only recently started finding good numbers. I am in the park Rapids to Detroit Lakes area and wondering if anyone has seen any yet? Rain today might be just what we need, along with a little more warmth.


----------



## tundraking

Chad Tolzman said:


> Hi All! I know the one is a pheasantback. Do you happen to know what the other 2 are?
> 
> Thank you as always.


Oysters! Nice early find!


----------



## br5

treebeardlennon said:


> *What disappointment and sadness looks like*
> View attachment 32686
> 
> 
> *What happiness looks like
> View attachment 32688
> *
> 
> Found about 60 more today in the south metro after taking a couple days off to let my feet and ankles recover.


I've never found a mother load of fresh mushrooms, which I consider 20 lbs. plus in one spot. But I have found where is looked like someone else did and also found a rotten mother load. Both instances were poor timing on my part. All you can say is wow!


----------



## treebeardlennon

br5 said:


> I've never found a mother load of fresh mushrooms, which I consider 20 lbs. plus in one spot. But I have found where is looked like someone else did and also found a rotten mother load. Both instances were poor timing on my part. All you can say is wow!


Yeah I was pretty disappointed. I had been leaving some mushrooms I found on some public land to get a little bigger. Came back two days later and they were gone. That's how it goes, I suppose.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

if you are in public land, less than 5 minutes from a trail or parking lot "let them grow" means "let someone else take them"


----------



## Demonthrall

I only found a couple morels last year dispite hunting most days.

Am I focusing TOO MUCH on dead elms? Someone told me that I might be, and that you should just focus on finding hardwood forests, and cover as much ground as possible. Is that correct?


----------



## Mtrem69

Kinda wondering what these night time lows will do to the season. Any thoughts?


----------



## jg010682

Grond temps up here by sr cloud in one of my spots are consistently between 40 and 50 degrees season hasnt even come close to starting yet unfortunately hopefully by the end of next week


----------



## Mtrem69

jg010682 said:


> Grond temps up here by sr cloud in one of my spots are consistently between 40 and 50 degrees season hasnt even come close to starting yet unfortunately hopefully by the end of next week


Ground temp here is at about 60


----------



## jg010682

@Mtrem69 what town are you in?


----------



## Mtrem69

jg010682 said:


> @Mtrem69 what town are you in?


By springfield, mn. We needed this rain pretty badly around here


----------



## jg010682

@Mtrem69 nice wish i was down that way. My brother lives over in wabasso ill have to get after him to get out and send me some pictures!


----------



## Mtrem69

jg010682 said:


> @Mtrem69 nice wish i was down that way. My brother lives over in wabasso ill have to get after him to get out and send me some pictures!


Nice! I got relatives from wabasso as well! I know some mushrooms are being found around the redwood area but not one around where I hunt yet. Like I said, really worried we wont have any for a while due to cold overnights coming, but you never know! Happy hunting


----------



## AIM

Half 1lb of ramp butter in the freezer and a cup of pesto. To get more ramps or not is the question lol... While we wait for some damn rain!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

well rain seems to be gone from the forecast. In a happier note chanterels, blueberries and boletes are right around the corner the real mushroom hunting season is yet to start!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey I have a question I am well aware of the progression from south facing hill to east/west and finally north as the season advances, but when is a good time to look in flat lands and bottom lands? should i just check the soil temps? how deep do you guys usually check the temp?


----------



## MayMotherload

On the board at least, need a good slow soaker.


----------



## May madness

MayMotherload said:


> On the board at least, need a good slow soaker.
> View attachment 32882


Nice good eye. Rain we definitely need bad


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MayMotherload said:


> On the board at least, need a good slow soaker.
> View attachment 32882


BOY, THE FORECAST DOES NOT LOOK GOOD. Could be over before it starts, I hope not


----------



## MayMotherload

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> BOY, THE FORECAST DOES NOT LOOK GOOD. Could be over before it starts, I hope not


No it sure doesn't, I think we'll be fine, just have to wait a bit longer and look a bit longer.


----------



## tundraking

Ya, dry sucks, but the good thing is it is going to be cool/cold for a while. This will prolong the inevitable. Much better than hot and dry right now. I'm excited for the weeks to come!


----------



## DMMORABITO

I found one! .....one....lol


----------



## Chanterelle nut

DMMORABITO said:


> I found one! .....one....lol


lol better than 0


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

AIM said:


> Half 1lb of ramp butter in the freezer and a cup of pesto. To get more ramps or not is the question lol... While we wait for some damn rain!


Does it matter how long a ramp has been out before picking? I found several patches that I wasn't go to do anything with but now I am considering trying to make some butter with them..they were anywhere from 2" to 8" when I found them a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Benelli

My wife and I found about 225 blacks and a few small yellows yesterday! First trip out for the year. It was a BLAST! this upcoming frost/freeze sucks though! Gonna try to get out again today. We are about an hour north of the Twin Cities.


----------



## EJ's Forest

Demonthrall said:


> Are any of these elms? I am having a tough time with identifying elms by bark alone. Dead elms are easier of course.
> 
> Help!
> View attachment 31418
> View attachment 31420


The best way to identify elms is the canopy and branching structure. Remember that elms have a v or vase like structure the the shape of the tree in most situations.


----------



## jg010682

What part of the state are you guys hunting here by st cloud i checked the ground temp at a few of my spots and its still way to cold for anything to happen yet


Benelli said:


> My wife and I found about 225 blacks and a few small yellows yesterday! First trip out for the year. It was a BLAST! this upcoming frost/freeze sucks though! Gonna try to get out again today. We are about an hour north of the Twin Cities.


----------



## tundraking

Demonthrall said:


> I only found a couple morels last year dispite hunting most days.
> 
> Am I focusing TOO MUCH on dead elms? Someone told me that I might be, and that you should just focus on finding hardwood forests, and cover as much ground as possible. Is that correct?


You can hit mixed hardwoods, but you’ll still want to target elm trees. They don’t grow under oaks and maples. Here are some pics I took last weekend.


----------



## Benelli

jg010682 said:


> What part of the state are you guys hunting here by st cloud i checked the ground temp at a few of my spots and its still way to cold for anything to happen yet


Forest lake area


----------



## jg010682

Got ya was hoping you were finding some a little further north


----------



## jg010682

@Demonthrall also try to target white and green ash if you can id them i have pretty good luck with them also but mainly for yellows make sure to check live and dead ash though i find them around both


----------



## Tom M.

4 small greys on the edges this morning. Nothing up into the timber yet much. South hillsides and full sun. Really need some rain and a day or two of 70's... Southeast metro area.


----------



## AIM

jg010682 said:


> What part of the state are you guys hunting here by st cloud i checked the ground temp at a few of my spots and its still way to cold for anything to happen yet


Buddy found some babies up there just few mi ago he sent me a txt.


----------



## AIM

Lone Dire Wolf said:


> Does it matter how long a ramp has been out before picking? I found several patches that I wasn't go to do anything with but now I am considering trying to make some butter with them..they were anywhere from 2" to 8" when I found them a couple weeks ago...


2in is very small. Leaf size 7"+ i tend to pick them but total length is probably close to a 12"+ for many mature ones I tend to take. Problem is they are being ate by other animals too lol! 

_** _2 or 3 three basal leaves emerge from an underground bulb in early spring, 6 to 12 inches long, 1 to 4 inches wide.


----------



## Mtrem69

Found first 2 yellows of year tonight. Maybe 3/4 inch tall. Tiny. Hope by next weekend we are in prime time


----------



## Walking Shuz

DMMORABITO said:


> I found one! .....one....lol


I remember the first time I found one. A year after I had to cut down a large elm in the backyard. I thought this is a "morel" so cool! Then as my eyes adjusted to its shape I realized I was standing in a field of morels. I then had to combination tiptoe/crawl back to the house as to not accidentally crush all the new tiny mushrooms. Where there is one, there is or will be more.


----------



## sarahrose

I’m headed up in about a week in a half to 2 more weeks.... last couple years I just didn’t time it right. I’m waiting for reports on yards full of dandelions and the lilacs in bloom.... it’s just not happening yet.... hopefully the mushroom season will be better than the shitty last couple months we have all had..... it’s the 1 thing ( besides Mexico) that I really look forward to each year.... and this year there was no Mexico.... but dammit, there WILL be some hunting!!! With my mama!!! Best thing all year!


----------



## morchella ed

Well folks, went out again two evenings ago in northwest metro area to be skunked. So dry. Yesterday was my birthday so I said....I'm going to find me some merkels! Went down to southwest where soil temps have been consistently higher and landed about 10 to 12, my first of the season! I left them all to keep growing, but they were about thumb size blondes. I left my phone in the car (good riddance) so I couldn't take any pictures. I also put a stick in the ground next to one spot with about 8 or 9 and put my hat on it. If you find this spot, please kindly leave them alone--that's my bday present from God! If you don't leave the morels (look, I get it)....then please do at least leave my hat--I'm going back for one or the other! in fact, my wife and I are going back out tonight with a watering can to water the morels! haha, we'll send pics this time around. Good luck out there folks!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

morchella ed said:


> Well folks, went out again two evenings ago in northwest metro area to be skunked. So dry. Yesterday was my birthday so I said....I'm going to find me some merkels! Went down to southwest where soil temps have been consistently higher and landed about 10 to 12, my first of the season! I left them all to keep growing, but they were about thumb size blondes. I left my phone in the car (good riddance) so I couldn't take any pictures. I also put a stick in the ground next to one spot with about 8 or 9 and put my hat on it. If you find this spot, please kindly leave them alone--that's my bday present from God! If you don't leave the morels (look, I get it)....then please do at least leave my hat--I'm going back for one or the other! in fact, my wife and I are going back out tonight with a watering can to water the morels! haha, we'll send pics this time around. Good luck out there folks!


It depends, if the hat fits me, and I like it, I am keeping it and I'll leave 1 morel . going out today in the afternoon, ill post some pics.


----------



## br5

Demonthrall said:


> I only found a couple morels last year dispite hunting most days.
> 
> Am I focusing TOO MUCH on dead elms? Someone told me that I might be, and that you should just focus on finding hardwood forests, and cover as much ground as possible. Is that correct?


I'm a tree hunter so I go from elm to elm. Could be side of hill you were on? In some years you'll find them on every 10th elm or so, in other years it may take 50 elms plus to find a patch.


----------



## br5

sarahrose said:


> I’m headed up in about a week in a half to 2 more weeks.... last couple years I just didn’t time it right. I’m waiting for reports on yards full of dandelions and the lilacs in bloom.... it’s just not happening yet.... hopefully the mushroom season will be better than the shitty last couple months we have all had..... it’s the 1 thing ( besides Mexico) that I really look forward to each year.... and this year there was no Mexico.... but dammit, there WILL be some hunting!!! With my mama!!! Best thing all year!


Sara,
Where you out of?


----------



## morchella ed

Chanterelle nut said:


> It depends, if the hat fits me, and I like it, I am keeping it and I'll leave 1 morel . going out today in the afternoon, ill post some pics.


uhhh, I have lice?


----------



## LoHaze

Took a science field trip for my 6 year old daughters distance learning yesterday  . Was pleasantly surprised, we found 60. My 4 year old daughter actually found one all on her own, that was definitely a proud Dad moment for me.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Benelli said:


> My wife and I found about 225 blacks and a few small yellows yesterday! First trip out for the year. It was a BLAST! this upcoming frost/freeze sucks though! Gonna try to get out again today. We are about an hour north of the Twin Cities.


What species of tree did you find them near? I have not found blacks before but I'm not really sure where to look. I only check dead elm trees


----------



## Chanterelle nut

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 33150
> 
> View attachment 33146
> Took a science field trip for my 6 year old daughters distance learning yesterday  . Was pleasantly surprised, we found 60. My 4 year old daughter actually found one all on her own, that was definitely a proud Dad moment for me.


What general Area di you find them at? Southern MN, south Metro, north metro, canada?


----------



## CT_MUSH

Still no morels, been out for the last 2 weeks every day. Scored a nice batch of Pheasant backs!! I will be canning them tonight.


----------



## DMMORABITO

Walking Shuz said:


> I remember the first time I found one. A year after I had to cut down a large elm in the backyard. I thought this is a "morel" so cool! Then as my eyes adjusted to its shape I realized I was standing in a field of morels. I then had to combination tiptoe/crawl back to the house as to not accidentally crush all the new tiny mushrooms. Where there is one, there is or will be more.


I can't wait to find more!!


----------



## sarahrose

br5 said:


> Sara,
> Where you out of?


I live in Arizona, for 9 years now, but I am a MN native and come up in the spring and summers to see family and enjoy the mushroom hunting and walking in the cool woods..... we kind of don’t have that here.... more like cactus and concrete...


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well another successful evening found about 75, lots of tiny dry ones, hopefully we will get some rain soon. Redwing area south facing hills, high ground.


----------



## rationalcog

Finally got out yesterday and was able to kick off the year with 30 from SE MN. Checked what seemed like hundreds of trees, generally south facing. Not sure if they’re not all up yet or if you all beat me to the rest. It’s good to see spring in the woods!


----------



## morchella ed

So I went back for those birthday morels that I posted about earlier. Took the watering can but with worries of the freeze and them being in a pretty accessible spot, I figured screw it let's pick them now. so that accounts for the top row in the picture. Then found a honey hole where I hadn't found them before. That accounts for the rest. So about 90 total for the day. SW of the cities by about half an hour or so. There's a pic for you to hunt morels with on there. Also, finally, a pic of an elm with Dryad's saddle growing on it, just to the point where if it were any bigger I wouldn't pick it. But for folks trying to learn elms by their bark (a handy tool) that's a good pic. It's a big dead tree so those holes checkered on there aren't typical but probably from some kind of beetle or termites is my guess.


----------



## morchella ed

morchella ed said:


> So I went back for those birthday morels that I posted about earlier. Took the watering can but with worries of the freeze and them being in a pretty accessible spot, I figured screw it let's pick them now. so that accounts for the top row in the picture. Then found a honey hole where I hadn't found them before. That accounts for the rest. So about 90 total for the day. SW of the cities by about half an hour or so. There's a pic for you to hunt morels with on there. Also, finally, a pic of an elm with Dryad's saddle growing on it, just to the point where if it were any bigger I wouldn't pick it. But for folks trying to learn elms by their bark (a handy tool) that's a good pic. It's a big dead tree so those holes checkered on there aren't typical but probably from some kind of beetle or termites is my guess.


Oh...GOT MY HAT BACK TOO!


----------



## tonkadad

Hey everybody, I know some of you are new, but it's really helpful if you actually share where it is that you found the morels. Obviously not the exact spot but at least give an area of the state or what city you're near. It helps us decide whether it's worth making the Trek out there. Good luck! License plate


----------



## stilz

I snagged 1/2 lb. in the south metro today.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

It was my Birthday yesterday, I found 2


----------



## Shane Hager

Rain popped up in the forecast tomorrow in the south metro


----------



## FenWalker

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 33150
> 
> View attachment 33146
> Took a science field trip for my 6 year old daughters distance learning yesterday  . Was pleasantly surprised, we found 60. My 4 year old daughter actually found one all on her own, that was definitely a proud Dad moment for me.


Good to get those young ones out!


----------



## br5

sarahrose said:


> I live in Arizona, for 9 years now, but I am a MN native and come up in the spring and summers to see family and enjoy the mushroom hunting and walking in the cool woods..... we kind of don’t have that here.... more like cactus and concrete...


Thanks,
You're in same boat I'm in only you're a lot further out to sea. I have an eight hour drive to my hunting area, not twenty plus. Still timing season from a distance is no easy task. Lack of rain up north is very concerning.


----------



## br5

morchella ed said:


> Oh...GOT MY HAT BACK TOO!


Nice score! I have that same utility tool, took it to Florida fishing and tried to take a hook out of sharks mouth. Thing rusted shut from salt water and never opened again. Before that is was always on my mushroom survival belt.


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> It was my Birthday yesterday, I found 2


Happy birthday!


----------



## br5

stilz said:


> I snagged 1/2 lb. in the south metro today.


Last year you were into them hard, what's your thought on the season?


----------



## SouthSlope

Found 6 last night on first trip out. SE of metro. High ground, southern slope, near field edge. Typical early season spot and it seemed a bit early still.


----------



## KUFF613

Looks like there's some freeze warnings coming in the next couple of days, does this affect the morels at all? I'm still pretty new to this.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

KUFF613 said:


> Looks like there's some freeze warnings coming in the next couple of days, does this affect the morels at all? I'm still pretty new to this.


I would take cold over too warm, cold usually delays things. What we really need is some rain.


----------



## stilz

br5 said:


> Last year you were into them hard, what's your thought on the season?


They are definitely out there right now and your best bet is in the interior of the forest since it's crusty everywhere else. I think the cold snap will help and give us the primetime flush after we get some rain. Soil temps are still within range so I think we will be picking for 2+ more weeks.


----------



## br5

stilz said:


> They are definitely out there right now and your best bet is in the interior of the forest since it's crusty everywhere else. I think the cold snap will help and give us the primetime flush after we get some rain. Soil temps are still within range so I think we will be picking for 2+ more weeks.


Colder temps are definitely in our favor. Indiana was similar this year, when we needed rain it didn't come. If you found the right elm you could get a nice mess, and then go on to hunt three more hours and find nothing.


----------



## AIM

Only found some very small and fresh pheasant backs. Of course some more ramps. Hope the rain comes this weekend. Scouted few prime looking elms with my name on 'em! Lollll...


----------



## br5

KUFF613 said:


> Looks like there's some freeze warnings coming in the next couple of days, does this affect the morels at all? I'm still pretty new to this.


Same thing happened in Indiana this year. They started coming up and it got into the 20's. It seemed to stall them some but they still keep growing, as I said in another post if you hit the right elm you could get a lb. or more. Lack of rain hurt season. Here's data on our high and low temps along with precip. at the far right.


----------



## mntammy

We found these today. It’s very dry out there. Some up high n some down low.


----------



## AIM

mntammy said:


> We found these today. It’s very dry out there. Some up high n some down low.


 Sweet cigs. What county?


----------



## br5

Here's same Indiana chart with current MN on left. The light green areas indicate the first 50 degree nights in both states. Interesting how closely the cold snap in MN is to what we saw in Indiana. It went from 51 to to 26 in 7 days. If you get into 20's tonight it will be 10 days for MN. We started getting first reports of small grays in the time band when it was very cold( 15th - 18th). It's likely they we're already up which coincides with normal timing after a few warm nights. Then on the 24th we got some decent rain and another rain on the 26th. After than it seemed everyone was at least finding a few. Keep in mind a few cold nights do little to move soil temps. Chart at bottom shows last years precip. compared to this year in MN. I now have eleven years of data, but I still rely heavily on other indicators to pick best time to go. In my opinion you just need rain to kick start things, but I don't think we needed all the data sets to tell us that. LOL.


----------



## morchella ed

br5 said:


> Here's same Indiana chart with current MN on left. The light green areas indicate the first 50 degree nights in both states. Interesting how closely the cold snap in MN is to what we saw in Indiana. It went from 51 to to 26 in 7 days. If you get into 20's tonight it will be 10 days for MN. We started getting first reports of small grays in the time band when it was very cold( 15th - 18th). It's likely they we're already up which coincides with normal timing after a few warm nights. Then on the 24th we got some decent rain and another rain on the 26th. After than it seemed everyone was at least finding a few. Keep in mind a few cold nights do little to move soil temps. Chart at bottom shows last years precip. compared to this year in MN. I now have eleven years of data, but I still rely heavily on other indicators to pick best time to go. In my opinion you just need rain to kick start things, but I don't think we needed all the data sets to tell us that. LOL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 33324
> View attachment 33326


love what you've got going there br5, I've actually started some of my own spreadsheets tracking (March 1 to end of May) lows, highs, soil temps in four different parts of the state, rainfall, morel finds...it's a lot of fun to be able to find patterns over the years, but yeah, at the end it's like okay, so we need: rain, warmth (but not too hot) and...most importantly...the right tree!!!


----------



## morchella ed

What I found today, 55 mostly nice blondes a few smaller greys...again, SW of the cities about half way to Mankato. lowlands that get a lot of sun but still hold their moisture is where I found both of my flushes this year. Both new trees, which is a nice way to start the season!


----------



## mntammy

AIM said:


> Sweet cigs. What county?


hour south of the cities


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks, pretty brutal where I am. I usually head south for a raid but golfed instead and worked around the house a bit.


----------



## morchella ed

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks, pretty brutal where I am. I usually head south for a raid but golfed instead and worked around the house a bit.


Yeah happy bday shroomtroop.


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> It was my Birthday yesterday, I found 2


Happy belated Bday man! Hope you had a good one either way!


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks, pretty brutal where I am. I usually head south for a raid but golfed instead and worked around the house a bit.


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks, pretty brutal where I am. I usually head south for a raid but golfed instead and worked around the house a bit.


That says it all. Check any elms around golf course?


----------



## buckthornman

Slow here too..maybe 100 blks. Need some moisture... otherwise it'll be over before it began!. Back to the thorn!


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks, pretty brutal where I am. I usually head south for a raid but golfed instead and worked around the house a bit.


----------



## buckthornman

Happy birthday troop!


----------



## br5

morchella ed said:


> love what you've got going there br5, I've actually started some of my own spreadsheets tracking (March 1 to end of May) lows, highs, soil temps in four different parts of the state, rainfall, morel finds...it's a lot of fun to be able to find patterns over the years, but yeah, at the end it's like okay, so we need: rain, warmth (but not too hot) and...most importantly...the right tree!!!


Got that right, I'm analytical by nature and enjoy collecting the data and looking for trends. Spend hours each year trying to see the magic set of circumstances that will predict season and yield. In a couple of past seasons I was hunting when no one else was and killed it. Incredable feeling to be on public land and not see one tree ringed. Hit dry spell in 16 and have never recovered at finding quantities prior to then. Not feeling this year will be highly productive at this point. There's always that one tree though!


----------



## br5

morchella ed said:


> What I found today, 55 mostly nice blondes a few smaller greys...again, SW of the cities about half way to Mankato. lowlands that get a lot of sun but still hold their moisture is where I found both of my flushes this year. Both new trees, which is a nice way to start the season!


In Indiana there were good yields under the right elm and not much if anything in between. Is that what your seeing?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morchella ed said:


> Yeah happy bday shroomtroop.


THX


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tundraking said:


> Happy belated Bday man! Hope you had a good one either way!


Thanks, I golfed pretty good for me that day. I was looking for dead Elms the whole round tho, Ha


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Happy birthday troop!


Thanks, anything up there yet bucky? Probably blacks if you got them up there. Can you find either or up there, I thought you could.Good luck


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> They are definitely out there right now and your best bet is in the interior of the forest since it's crusty everywhere else. I think the cold snap will help and give us the primetime flush after we get some rain. Soil temps are still within range so I think we will be picking for 2+ more weeks.


I hope so, the freeze has me worried a little, it wont take out all the spots. A Lot of my spots are not up too temp yet, the spots that are I see little ones coming up, I worry about those spots. oh well. Time to move around then.


----------



## stilz

Good news! Futurecast radar for this afternoon and evening.


----------



## morchella ed

stilz said:


> Good news! Futurecast radar for this afternoon and evening.
> View attachment 33372


Heck yeah we need it bad! I think it's still plenty early and fingers crossed we have a long season still ahead of us...the week after next we will have wet (from this week) and we will have big warmth which means that'll be when things peak, least that's my guess.


----------



## Big Jimmy

Do Morels like Snow? Detroit Lakes MN!


----------



## FenWalker

A Big Happy Belated Birthday to the Trooper!!!
Which golf course did you play? Red Wing or Frontenac?
So....looks like I will be postponing my adventure for at least 4-5 days. No sense in wasting precious time frustrating myself anymore than I already do when the conditions are stellar. Will give me a little more time to prep the vintage camper I picked up in Fargo/Moorehead this past Thursday.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morchella ed said:


> Well folks, went out again two evenings ago in northwest metro area to be skunked. So dry. Yesterday was my birthday so I said....I'm going to find me some merkels! Went down to southwest where soil temps have been consistently higher and landed about 10 to 12, my first of the season! I left them all to keep growing, but they were about thumb size blondes. I left my phone in the car (good riddance) so I couldn't take any pictures. I also put a stick in the ground next to one spot with about 8 or 9 and put my hat on it. If you find this spot, please kindly leave them alone--that's my bday present from God! If you don't leave the morels (look, I get it)....then please do at least leave my hat--I'm going back for one or the other! in fact, my wife and I are going back out tonight with a watering can to water the morels! haha, we'll send pics this time around. Good luck out there folks!


Did you know Sigmund Freud was born May 6th also? Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Big Jimmy said:


> Do Morels like Snow? Detroit Lakes MN!


we will find out


----------



## Shane Hager

On the board in west Bloomington. Random shedding elm where my son and I parked at a lake . Probably 100 yards from water, flat area, lots of fallen leaves so the ground was still moist. I checked a spot on the way home, steep southern exposure slope with plenty of prime elms but it was dry as a bone. This rain is needed.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

FenWalker said:


> A Big Happy Belated Birthday to the Trooper!!!
> Which golf course did you play? Red Wing or Frontenac?
> So....looks like I will be postponing my adventure for at least 4-5 days. No sense in wasting precious time frustrating myself anymore than I already do when the conditions are stellar. Will give me a little more time to prep the vintage camper I picked up in Fargo/Moorehead this past Thursday.
> View attachment 33382
> View attachment 33384


Frontenac, alot of elms there no morels.Got 13 today, still checking the so. facing slopes, all where dried for me already.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Slow here too..maybe 100 blks. Need some moisture... otherwise it'll be over before it began!. Back to the thorn!


atta boy, just getting started.


----------



## FenWalker

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Frontenac, alot of elms there no morels.Got 13 today, still checking the so. facing slopes, all where dried for me already.


At least they were not the flaccid, moldering, putrified remains I was faced with 2 years ago!


----------



## AIM

Rain is here! Yayyyyy


----------



## Reid2018

Took the pupper to William O'Brien State Park. Just dead leaves for now.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Rain!!!!! Beautiful rain!!!! I can smell them.


----------



## sandmanmn

Found 15 in Scott county today! Can't wait to see what happens after this much needed rain.


----------



## mntammy

I have a question. One time we were down by Frontnac. We were up on a bluff and a car stopped wanting to know what we were doing. They were telling us we were on private property. We pointed to the STATE PARK sign and said were in the state park. They said the state park property is behind the sign and wanted us to move the 5 feet behind the sign. I told them I have never heard that before and said that was nuts. The conversation continued back and fourth and the guy was a jerk. There was no posted trespassing signs and only the state park signs. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## AIM

mntammy said:


> I have a question. One time we were down by Frontnac. We were up on a bluff and a car stopped wanting to know what we were doing. They were telling us we were on private property. We pointed to the STATE PARK sign and said were in the state park. They said the state park property is behind the sign and wanted us to move the 5 feet behind the sign. I told them I have never heard that before and said that was nuts. The conversation continued back and fourth and the guy was a jerk. There was no posted trespassing signs and only the state park signs. Any advice appreciated.


FWIW in general (without knowing more context) any road owned by gov is subject to 5-10' setback often which they can just impede on private land.

Regardless of where the sign was that isnt a property line survey stake. It is a sign. Gov has the power (now the right can be argued) to take any private land or construct upon it for their uses. If that guy is owner he should have it surveyed and fenced off or notice posted just like 1000s of other parks. Otherwise he said she said. Tons here have a simple sign/fencing private prop etc.


----------



## br5

stilz said:


> Good news! Futurecast radar for this afternoon and evening.
> View attachment 33372


So did the pastcast and presentcast match the futurecast? I've been watching radar continuously and it sure looks like you got some good rain.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Frontenac, alot of elms there no morels.Got 13 today, still checking the so. facing slopes, all where dried for me already.


Enough for a meal anyhow.
Jeez it’s painful to see how stressed the ones we’re finding are. They’re getting it both ways cold & dry.
We maybe to need to go make a raid on “ Buckthornman!!”


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

Down by Winona, me and the lady went to our best usual spot and only found one elm with about a dozen blacks, only about 2"-4"rs, around it. Guessing they were some early girls, seeing as they wouldve been in full sun from amount of sky you could see from their spot in the soil.
But they were pretty dried up, and mostly dehydrated already from the lack of rain here. We tossed the couple that had mold, but other 9 looked okay, just dry, so we'll keep those.

Usually that area has tons more. Think the rest will still come with some rain? I'd be real sad if that's all that spot gave this year. Nothing in my other spots yet either. 
Everyone start doing your rain dancing!! Looks like at least some rain for SE MN early this week and then some good temps by Friday!


----------



## stilz

br5 said:


> So did the pastcast and presentcast match the futurecast? I've been watching radar continuously and it sure looks like you got some good rain.


We got just over an inch in Burnsville. This week and weekend should be fun.


----------



## mntammy

I don't do any social media but a friend texted me that there finding lots of them SW of the metro. The post was on Instagram a mushroom person they follow. She sent me the text on Friday. Don't know if it was public or private land. Photo shows nice grays and said there was over a 100 on this one tree alone.


----------



## karoom

So far, we’ve found about 15 1” sandy morels. I wonder where we found them? Lol. Anyway, 5 or so years back I made an egg bake with morels from the same sandy place for my ma for mom’s day and it turned out to be a pretty crunchy egg bake. It was sad to hear my family crunch through small bite after small bite and say it’s good but just a little sandy. Ha! Funny now tho. Anyhow, if you boil the sandy ones, just for a minute, while stirring them, then rinse 4 or so times under cold water, it gets almost every last grain of sand out! Just a little pro tip. And if you’re wondering if the boilibg compromises the flavor, it does not. Just sauté or fry them like you normally would! Good as gold!


----------



## Old Elm

Practiced sustainable foraging and only harvested 1/2 of these beauties today.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Cal Naughton Jr

mntammy said:


> I have a question. One time we were down by Frontnac. We were up on a bluff and a car stopped wanting to know what we were doing. They were telling us we were on private property. We pointed to the STATE PARK sign and said were in the state park. They said the state park property is behind the sign and wanted us to move the 5 feet behind the sign. I told them I have never heard that before and said that was nuts. The conversation continued back and fourth and the guy was a jerk. There was no posted trespassing signs and only the state park signs. Any advice appreciated.


Punch him in the wiener


----------



## mntammy

Cal Naughton Jr said:


> Punch him in the wiener


Or just add some panko bread crumbs with some butter on top. Then you get top crunch and any sand grit wont be noticed


----------



## AIM

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 33508
> Practiced sustainable foraging and only harvested 1/2 of these beauties today.
> Good luck everyone.


You could have taken them all. (I know you know but) These are not rare by any means and seem to show up regardless of the harvest. I know a stump which is like a thermometer that these have popped off every year now for 3+ lol. Its morel time!


----------



## Sam Segale

Anyone want to go search anywhere. I could even pay you, just need 2 find some. We find decent amount 100 dollars for you. Search amd find non ill still give you 30.


----------



## AIM

Sam Segale said:


> Anyone want to go search anywhere. I could even pay you, just need 2 find some. We find decent amount 100 dollars for you. Search amd find non ill still give you 30.


You dont need to pay just walk. And walk and walk and walk some more.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Every year we get the guy offering money, most of us in this forum do this because we love the woods, the challenge and the bragging rights to have found one of the most elusive well camouflaged edible mushroom. Just read this thread and previous years', you will have tons of info that will help you find the elusive morel. We post pictures and share our knowledge free of charge. Now Facebook groups will probably offer better results for your money offers.


----------



## br5

Wasn't there a guy on here last year trying to lease land to hunt on. He hit me up a couple times to lease woods to hunt morels, as I remember he had significant land he was offering to different people.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Sam Segale said:


> Anyone want to go search anywhere. I could even pay you, just need 2 find some. We find decent amount 100 dollars for you. Search amd find non ill still give you 30.


The currency of the wilderness is time and curiosity. Focus on the experience and the results will come..or so I've heard. I'm 9 years deep and only have about a half dozen morel spots. Every successful forager I've met has spent countless hours skunked. Good luck!


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Sam Segale said:


> Anyone want to go search anywhere. I could even pay you, just need 2 find some. We find decent amount 100 dollars for you. Search amd find non ill still give you 30.


Just meander aimlessly in the bush until you get lost bud. And when you do you'll observe nature more and likely find what you're seeking. That's what I've done in the past. Stumbled across a horde of chanterelle doing it. Mind you I was full turned around and took me 4 hours to find my way out. But was well worth it.

You'll also come across other things then just morel and likely educate yourself along the way.


----------



## shedberg123

br5 said:


> Here's same Indiana chart with current MN on left. The light green areas indicate the first 50 degree nights in both states. Interesting how closely the cold snap in MN is to what we saw in Indiana. It went from 51 to to 26 in 7 days. If you get into 20's tonight it will be 10 days for MN. We started getting first reports of small grays in the time band when it was very cold( 15th - 18th). It's likely they we're already up which coincides with normal timing after a few warm nights. Then on the 24th we got some decent rain and another rain on the 26th. After than it seemed everyone was at least finding a few. Keep in mind a few cold nights do little to move soil temps. Chart at bottom shows last years precip. compared to this year in MN. I now have eleven years of data, but I still rely heavily on other indicators to pick best time to go. In my opinion you just need rain to kick start things, but I don't think we needed all the data sets to tell us that. LOL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 33324
> View attachment 33326


That is awesome data. I usually just wait until the lilacs start to bloom then start walking!!! Thank god for the rain yesterday and this coming week.


----------



## shedberg123

AIM said:


> FWIW in general (without knowing more context) any road owned by gov is subject to 5-10' setback often which they can just impede on private land.
> 
> Regardless of where the sign was that isnt a property line survey stake. It is a sign. Gov has the power (now the right can be argued) to take any private land or construct upon it for their uses. If that guy is owner he should have it surveyed and fenced off or notice posted just like 1000s of other parks. Otherwise he said she said. Tons here have a simple sign/fencing private prop etc.


Most people post their property, I do. However, in Minnesota it is not required to. BUT, its much easier to post than to try to constantly run people off the property. I have posted for 25 years and still find transgressors occasionally.


----------



## Sam Segale

I hear what you guys are saying as far as just do the research and know what to look for and explore the right spots. Honestly enjoy hunting with fellow morel enthusiasts. I feel like I always learn something. I have been out everyday except today looking for them and scouting good trees and spots. I offer up the money cause usually it gets some people in the woods with experience and can share things first hand. I didn't mean any disrespect by offering it. I am ADDICTED to morel hunting now and it being my 2nd real year all I want to do is be in the woods.


----------



## Shane Hager

Sam Segale said:


> I hear what you guys are saying as far as just do the research and know what to look for and explore the right spots. Honestly enjoy hunting with fellow morel enthusiasts. I feel like I always learn something. I have been out everyday except today looking for them and scouting good trees and spots. I offer up the money cause usually it gets some people in the woods with experience and can share things first hand. I didn't mean any disrespect by offering it. I am ADDICTED to morel hunting now and it being my 2nd real year all I want to do is be in the woods.


Topo maps can be your best friend. My first year was three years ago. Picked a few spots based on Topo maps, all three had mushrooms. But I also spent a couple weeks on this forum watching updates from people.


----------



## Mason

Anyone here tried drying ramps for seasoning powder?


----------



## Mnshroomer99

Went out this morning in the SE metro and found about 20 (very small ) starting to peek out at the sun. ) going back in a few days...I hope the deer dont get hungry. Any tips to keep the critters away ?


----------



## Mnshroomer99

Mnshroomer99 said:


> Went out this morning in the SE metro and found about 20 (very small ) starting to peek out at the sun. ) going back in a few days...I hope the deer dont get hungry. Any tips to keep the critters away ?


I did get a few good shots... but I need to post a few more time I guess in order to upload images....#newbie


----------



## Mnshroomer99

Mnshroomer99 said:


> I did get a few good shots... but I need to post a few more time I guess in order to upload images....#newbie


----------



## Mnshroomer99

Here is one (I hope this works)


----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> Anyone here tried drying ramps for seasoning powder?


We do it every year, works/tastes great. Fun on home made pizza!


----------



## Mnshroomer99

Old Elm said:


> We do it every year, works/tastes great. Fun on home made pizza!


Great idea !! Sounds delicious


----------



## Old Elm

Sam Segale said:


> I hear what you guys are saying as far as just do the research and know what to look for and explore the right spots. Honestly enjoy hunting with fellow morel enthusiasts. I feel like I always learn something. I have been out everyday except today looking for them and scouting good trees and spots. I offer up the money cause usually it gets some people in the woods with experience and can share things first hand. I didn't mean any disrespect by offering it. I am ADDICTED to morel hunting now and it being my 2nd real year all I want to do is be in the woods.


Keep @ it Sam, the season is about to start, good luck - keep the faith.


----------



## MayMotherload

Went out today southern mn, 4 small Grey's, 2 of which I knew would be there. I figure a week then it will be good to go until June.


----------



## jg010682

Mnshroomer99 said:


> Went out this morning in the SE metro and found about 20 (very small ) starting to peek out at the sun. ) going back in a few days...I hope the deer dont get hungry. Any tips to keep the critters away ?


Pick them it keeps the critters away every time. Lol thats about the only thing i know of that stops them every time. But seriously it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## kb

Sam Segale said:


> I hear what you guys are saying as far as just do the research and know what to look for and explore the right spots. Honestly enjoy hunting with fellow morel enthusiasts. I feel like I always learn something. I have been out everyday except today looking for them and scouting good trees and spots. I offer up the money cause usually it gets some people in the woods with experience and can share things first hand. I didn't mean any disrespect by offering it. I am ADDICTED to morel hunting now and it being my 2nd real year all I want to do is be in the woods.


I would add: drive, drive, and drive and then walk and walk and walk. I do a lot of my walking in early fall to find places with elm worth going back to in the spring. Long ago in the pre-internet age a person had no idea of the lay of the land, accumulated precip., if it was flooded, or even going to rain all day. I would get to a spot and have it thunderstorm all day, or not have rained in a month. The internet gives more infor. now to plan an attack better, but it has also filled the timber with more hunters. Give it time my man, keep at it, and learn from when you do find some. You will have your day and many more if you work at it. I would say the infor. you get on this site is much wiser than facebook . Many of these folks have been posting for over a decade in different states and are not on here just to brag, or see their own picture. On facebook you can get a good idea of where the picking is heavy because for some strange reason people expect you to tell them your county. On the other hand I look at it to get a good laugh from some of the goofy advice people give. I don't think anyone knows how the year in Minn. is going to end up yet, but it has been dry based on precip. maps. Whether the rains and warmth will be timed correctly to produce abundant morels is anybodies guess. I know a lot of Kansas, N. Mo and much of Iowa was a subpar year if not downright horrible in spots. On the other hand parts of Oklahoma, Kansas, Mo., and Iowa allowed me to have some enjoyable days. I have been hunting morels for over 50 years and I still learn something new almost every year. Far as I can tell the main morel season in the midwest is definitely north of I 80 and I hope you guys in Minnesota blow up into a great year.


----------



## mntammy

Heres a sauce made with morels. After rinsing and letting the morels dry put in a fry pan. I like to cook them a few minutes to get the rest of the water out. To same pan add 3 Tablespoons butter and 3 or 4 cloves of small chopped garlic. Cook till mushrooms are done. Add 1 C beef broth, 1/4 C brandy, some thyme, salt and pepper. Let it reduce by half at medium heat. Take off stove add 1/8 c heavy whipping cream. Add this ontop of filet mignon or steak.

I usually pan fry the filets and let them rest covered on a plate, and deglaze the pan with a couple Tablespoons water or beef broth and you can add that the scrapings and water to the sauce. Seriously this turned out delicious!


----------



## br5

shedberg123 said:


> That is awesome data. I usually just wait until the lilacs start to bloom then start walking!!! Thank god for the rain yesterday and this coming week.


That's my go to indicator as well, but this year they bloomed after big flush. Apple tree blossoms held true though.


----------



## weissguy

Mason said:


> Anyone here tried drying ramps for seasoning powder?


Yes, dry nicely in a dehydrator. Can then use a processor to grind into flakes or smaller.


----------



## kb

br5 said:


> That's my go to indicator as well, but this year they bloomed after big flush. Apple tree blossoms held true though.


Same thing kind of happened down in Mo and Iowa br. If you waited for the lilacs you were a little late to the party. All we could figure was the bad cold snap we had a few weeks ago screwed up a lot of flowering vegetation, and put the wammy on morels fruiting in many areas. 200 miles did not seem to make as huge a difference like it usually does. Most times you just drive until you hit good lilacs. Asparagus works good but is impossible to see from the road.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Sarah Lynn said:


> Sounds delicious! I’ve been hearing about ramps- could you tell me more about what they are?


Ramps are like a garlic flavoured green onion. The typically grow in any depression that will hold the moisture. The leaf shape is kinda like a strand of husk off an eat of corn, towards the base there is a red vein in the center of the stalk. Google a picture, I suck at descriptions, but I always bring a little hand shovel when out in case i see some. I don't go overboard with them when picking because they take forever to repopulate. I just grab a few.


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> Ramps will come in 2 different forms in Wisconsin. Red and White stem. 2-3 leaves. Pronounced bulb on end.
> 
> I am glad you asked: Which tastes better? In my opinion (which of course is open to standard rebuttal) is:
> Red bulb starts mild onion/garlic and quickly wanes. Leaves start bitterish and wane to slight hot.
> White bulb starts out strong onion and stays hot. Leaves starts bland and finishes slight hot. This is all based on uncooked plants.
> 
> 
> I know, I didn't say which tastes better in my opinion, so sue me! lol
> View attachment 32350


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Found three morels in **** rapids on Sunday when it was raining, was surprised, they were almost three inches.


----------



## jg010682

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Ramps are like a garlic flavoured green onion. The typically grow in any depression that will hold the moisture. The leaf shape is kinda like a strand of husk off an eat of corn, towards the base there is a red vein in the center of the stalk. Google a picture, I suck at descriptions, but I always bring a little hand shovel when out in case i see some. I don't go overboard with them when picking because they take forever to repopulate. I just grab a few.


Look at inthewilds post 2 different forms red stem and white.














picture proof right here for ya


----------



## Jacob6464

I wonder what these 80 degree days will do, or the 32 low tonight will do... any thoughts anyone? Hopefully this rain coming will really get mother nature nice and wet...


----------



## morchella ed

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Did you know Sigmund Freud was born May 6th also? Happy belated birthday.


Haha awesome! Didn’t know, thanks troop!


----------



## tundraking

Jacob6464 said:


> I wonder what these 80 degree days will do, or the 32 low tonight will do... any thoughts anyone? Hopefully this rain coming will really get mother nature nice and wet...


If we can just get some rain... 80s will probably help get the season going, and it doesn't look like its gonna go on for too long. We had frost last night, but morels are pretty tough and can withstand a bit of frost and snow. Besides, everything that is up right now is just the early beginning of the season. Who knows though, by tomorow the forecast could change yet again to 80s and dry until October... Its starting to feel like that anyway. Come on Mother Nature! Quit F'n with us!


----------



## mntammy

We tried a spot North today. Too early and geez it was dry.


----------



## AIM

River is low as well as streams and other run off ditches around the 694 north side of town. Been around for work all over and meh besides some micro climate spots im sure. Little odd. Hope it soaks tomorrow!


----------



## May madness

I'm north west of cities a bit. My early spots haven't produced yet but there close. Need rain bad. Hopefully with this rain coming and warmer weather it will kick things off this weekend.


----------



## KUFF613

Dry as a bone out there, folks


----------



## shroom god

br5 said:


> That's my go to indicator as well, but this year they bloomed after big flush. Apple tree blossoms held true though.


It's always interesting how folks observe nature to gauge the season. My 93-year-old father-in-law--a keen observer of nature, legendary, self-taught conservationist, and true man of the woods--always abides by a nuanced adage: "...when the lilac buds are the size of a squirrel's ear..." That experienced jewel of advice is eastern "Iowa smart," but parts of Minnesota undoubtedly have quite different measures. Good luck up there. Hoping you get the rains we missed down here.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well found another 12 today, partially dried. Still pounding the south facing hills, and surrounding areas. The much needed rain is coming, and with the higher temps I think this season will make a comeback. Funny how I hit a spot over and over and to my surprise I find a prime dead Elm I never noticed before, funny. North facing spots have not even started so we have awhile yet. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jg010682

Found a brand new spot carpeted with ramps!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 33740
> Found a brand new spot carpeted with ramps!


What a glorious sight!


----------



## shroom god

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 33740
> Found a brand new spot carpeted with ramps!


Incredible. The size of that patch speaks of countless generations, hundreds of years of proliferation. Imagine all that has passed during that time.


----------



## shroom god

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well found another 12 today, partially dried. Still pounding the south facing hills, and surrounding areas. The much needed rain is coming, and with the higher temps I think this season will make a comeback. Funny how I hit a spot over and over and to my surprise I find a prime dead Elm I never noticed before, funny. North facing spots have not even started so we have awhile yet. Good luck everyone.


Odd, erratic conditions down here in Iowa (drought, wind, temp extremes) made for a tough season, at least for me. I'm shroom poor. Hoping your weather straightens out and stabilizes and you golden gophers strike it rich.


----------



## maniacal mushroom girl

My friend had a vacation home by Mille lacs and his whole 1.5 acre yard was ramps. Sadly he sold the place a couple years ago. He didn't know what they were!


----------



## Sam Segale

Got on board today. Went with a buddy. Got pretty lucky. Great feeling to have found a few at least


----------



## Jacob6464

Ramp carpet, miles of it along a stream. Met a fellow shroom hunter around the city and gave her the spot... She was quite helpful with the information she gave us so I figured why not... taking 1% of this would be impossible. This was last thursday. This weekend these will be in their prime and will be making a very large batch of pickled ramps and ramp pesto to get frozen.


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well found another 12 today, partially dried. Still pounding the south facing hills, and surrounding areas. The much needed rain is coming, and with the higher temps I think this season will make a comeback. Funny how I hit a spot over and over and to my surprise I find a prime dead Elm I never noticed before, funny. North facing spots have not even started so we have awhile yet. Good luck everyone.



Same story here. The few I tracked down are definitely hurt from the cold the last couple days. Couple frost bitten tops, but a couple bigger ones made it all right! Gonna be circling back to that area after some moisture.


----------



## AIM

Jacob6464 said:


> Ramp carpet, miles of it along a stream. Met a fellow shroom hunter around the city and gave her the spot... She was quite helpful with the information she gave us so I figured why not... taking 1% of this would be impossible. This was last thursday. This weekend these will be in their prime and will be making a very large batch of pickled ramps and ramp pesto to get frozen.
> 
> View attachment 33752


Wow! My buddy found one similar this year. Go. back and get some seed once popped. Could plant alllllll over


----------



## 23566

Still not finding much in Minnetonka area. But I, too, found a great ramps spot tonight and some Pheasant Backs. It better rain tomorrow!


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

Anyone have some advice on what to do with frost damaged morels? Should dehydrate them separately, crush them up, and spread the spores somewhere? 
Was maybe thinking about trying to cultivate some in a little garden next year or something if I cant eat them.


----------



## AIM

AIM said:


> Wow! My buddy found one similar this year. Go. back and get some seed once popped. Could plant alllllll over


I did this in a park last year and noticed they popping all over randomly now in small batches


----------



## AIM




----------



## AIM

Jakobi.rupe said:


> Anyone have some advice on what to do with frost damaged morels? Should dehydrate them separately, crush them up, and spread the spores somewhere?
> Was maybe thinking about trying to cultivate some in a little garden next year or something if I cant eat them.


Pics needed.


----------



## tundraking

Jakobi.rupe said:


> Anyone have some advice on what to do with frost damaged morels? Should dehydrate them separately, crush them up, and spread the spores somewhere?
> Was maybe thinking about trying to cultivate some in a little garden next year or something if I cant eat them.


If theres a real bad spot, cut it off. Otherwise, give them a butter bath in a frying pan! Cultivating... don't bother. It'll just be a waste of good shrooms. If we could just plant them, our ancestors would have started that and we'd all have a morel garden every year. Unfortunately, its much harder to nearly impossible without the perfect soil matter and conditions, and symbiosis. My 2 cents, just Eat Em!


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

Weekend activities


----------



## buckthornman

It's not any better here..need some serious moisture..or it's going to be a dismal season...


----------



## buckthornman

I've picked blacks while it was snowing 3 years ago


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

AIM said:


> View attachment 33760
> View attachment 33762
> 
> 
> View attachment 33764


Is it that black seed that you pick and plant? How far into the summer does that happen?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Sam Segale said:


> Got on board today. Went with a buddy. Got pretty lucky. Great feeling to have found a few at least


Good for you. My 1st year zero, but found huge rotten big foots at the end. 2nd year 7. then 24, then 50 then after that hundreds.Just takes awhile. I am even getting better at memory hunting, that is remembering the good spots of old and going back way too much. I remember taking my 8 year old son out, pay attention, move slow, this is serious business now{ I was way too serious for a 8 year old} I stepped 1 stride into the woods and he says I see one. I said where. you stepped on it. I looked down and there was this huge bigfoot morel. I said stepped on it, I cant believe I did not trip over it. Its all about the journey. I know how your feeling.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Jacob6464 said:


> Ramp carpet, miles of it along a stream. Met a fellow shroom hunter around the city and gave her the spot... She was quite helpful with the information she gave us so I figured why not... taking 1% of this would be impossible. This was last thursday. This weekend these will be in their prime and will be making a very large batch of pickled ramps and ramp pesto to get frozen.
> 
> View attachment 33752


wow, awesome


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

AIM said:


> Pics needed.


----------



## AIM

Jakobi.rupe said:


> View attachment 33782


Eh dont look any worse vs many you see in stores for sale IMO. Should be fine!


----------



## Jacob6464

tundraking said:


> If theres a real bad spot, cut it off. Otherwise, give them a butter bath in a frying pan! Cultivating... don't bother. It'll just be a waste of good shrooms. If we could just plant them, our ancestors would have started that and we'd all have a morel garden every year. Unfortunately, its much harder to nearly impossible without the perfect soil matter and conditions, and symbiosis. My 2 cents, just Eat Em!





Lone Dire Wolf said:


> Weekend activities
> View attachment 33772


Is that ramp oil or something? looks good!


----------



## AIM

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> Is it that black seed that you pick and plant? How far into the summer does that happen?


Yep. All depends on location and temp etc. The leaves start to die back in early summer and are followed by the flower stalks then seed. 

***Growing ramps from seed can take a long time. The seed embryo is not fully developed in fresh seed and may remain dormant. To complicate matters further, it needs to be warm and moist to break root dormancy and then cold, to break shoot dormancy. Depending on the weather of any particular year, it can take a couple of years for the seed to finally germinate. The best time to sow ramp seeds is in late summer/early fall.


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

Jacob6464 said:


> Is that ramp oil or something? looks good!


Ramp Butter


----------



## kb

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Good for you. My 1st year zero, but found huge rotten big foots at the end. 2nd year 7. then 24, then 50 then after that hundreds.Just takes awhile. I am even getting better at memory hunting, that is remembering the good spots of old and going back way too much. I remember taking my 8 year old son out, pay attention, move slow, this is serious business now{ I was way too serious for a 8 year old} I stepped 1 stride into the woods and he says I see one. I said where. you stepped on it. I looked down and there was this huge bigfoot morel. I said stepped on it, I cant believe I did not trip over it. Its all about the journey. I know how your feeling.


ST, I am so bad on going back I still hunt some spots I hunted when I was 8. No elm left really, a few ash, once in awhile I will find a few. My brother who lives in Cal. was back visiting last fall and we took a hike. As we walked through the old timber he pointed at a spot and asked if I remembered when we found that giant dead elm there and had to take off our shirts and tie them off to haul them all home. I was maybe 12. Who could forget something like that. Memories.


----------



## kb

shroom god said:


> It's always interesting how folks observe nature to gauge the season. My 93-year-old father-in-law--a keen observer of nature, legendary, self-taught conservationist, and true man of the woods--always abides by a nuanced adage: "...when the lilac buds are the size of a squirrel's ear..." That experienced jewel of advice is eastern "Iowa smart," but parts of Minnesota undoubtedly have quite different measures. Good luck up there. Hoping you get the rains we missed down here.


Down in Mo is was oak leaves size of squirrel ear. I always go early anyway, used to drive dad nuts. Once in a while though you would hit that south facing real early patch and have that big YEAH! moment. The ones you find later all wasted and wish you would have found them.


----------



## redfred

redfred said:


> Here are some lilies of the valley come up to compare. the lilies start like a blade of grass and then unfurl you can see the blossoms also......
> View attachment 28216


 Just to follow up some lilies in bloom in may in Maryland in May


----------



## Adamjp

How fast do morels grow. Showing rain tonight and tomorrow? If I hunt Sunday would they pop? Or should I wait a few more days?


----------



## May madness

Not much rain in my rain gauge maybe a 0.1 inch it better soak tonight...... everyone do your rain dance!!!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

AIM said:


> Yep. All depends on location and temp etc. The leaves start to die back in early summer and are followed by the flower stalks then seed.
> 
> ***Growing ramps from seed can take a long time. The seed embryo is not fully developed in fresh seed and may remain dormant. To complicate matters further, it needs to be warm and moist to break root dormancy and then cold, to break shoot dormancy. Depending on the weather of any particular year, it can take a couple of years for the seed to finally germinate. The best time to sow ramp seeds is in late summer/early fall.


Cool, thanks for the info. I've tried transplanting the roots with not much success. I like the idea of gathering the seeds and leaving the roots undisturbed.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Good for you. My 1st year zero, but found huge rotten big foots at the end. 2nd year 7. then 24, then 50 then after that hundreds.Just takes awhile. I am even getting better at memory hunting, that is remembering the good spots of old and going back way too much. I remember taking my 8 year old son out, pay attention, move slow, this is serious business now{ I was way too serious for a 8 year old} I stepped 1 stride into the woods and he says I see one. I said where. you stepped on it. I looked down and there was this huge bigfoot morel. I said stepped on it, I cant believe I did not trip over it. Its all about the journey. I know how your feeling.


Same situation for me. Increasing finds as years have gone by, then leveling out once I've found enough spots to go back to, along with some time spent scouting new spots. 

If I didn't have a job, I'd be out every day and follow the Northern progression but alas, retirement is still a 15-20 years away


----------



## kb

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Same situation for me. Increasing finds as years have gone by, then leveling out once I've found enough spots to go back to, along with some time spent scouting new spots.
> 
> If I didn't have a job, I'd be out every day and follow the Northern progression but alas, retirement is still a 15-20 years away


Hope you get to also. If you ever get down by N. Mo. give me a shout out in season. Dang jobs.


----------



## wade

Jakobi.rupe said:


> View attachment 33782


Hhhmmm


----------



## kb

Adamjp said:


> How fast do morels grow. Showing rain tonight and tomorrow? If I hunt Sunday would they pop? Or should I wait a few more days?


A little experiment I had this year might interest you. I found some finger nail size grays by an elm on a steep, shady north slope. All but 6 way to small to pick. I picked maybe a dozen of them 5 days later at about 2 inches. More had come up in that 5 day span but many were originals. I went back at 7 days and picked a dozen more. At day 12 I took my wife and we picked 97 2-3 inch grays and whites. A few were getting a little brown on the stem. I left maybe a dozen still at or under an inch. It got real warm the next 2 days and nights so I went back at day 14. Someone had finally found the tree and picked all but 4 of those left. The ones they missed averaged 3-4 inches. It was pretty cool during this entire period. In fact it had a late snow included in it and temps down near freezing. I guess the message is how fast they grow and whether they even rise at all depends on Temps and moisture. This spot stayed wet, while the south bank on the other side had dried out. If it had been 70's in the day and 50's at night they would have grown and rotted in much less time. By the way the day I found those I picked several pounds on the south bank of the same ditch that were 2-5 inches. I don't advise leaving morels behind unless under an inch, as I was going back with my wife I was prepared to see stems and start crying.


----------



## danceswithnettles

Sam Segale said:


> Any chance I could pay you for some ramps and knowledge about how to find. I have struck 3 days in a row and just want to try cooking some myself


I would be happy to help. I live in SE Mn. and like I said I have many spots for ramps.


----------



## danceswithnettles

Inthewild said:


> @Sam Segale They grow here they grow. No known association to anything but woods, lower land generally, moist but drainage type soil. The areas I have found do not have enough plants to warrant any big bunches to be taken. Good luck


Happy to help. I’m in SE Mn and will be getting out to look more this weekend. Where are you located?


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

Well whatever happens in the next week or two, at least I got one solid meal with some foraged goodies!


----------



## mntammy

Made my first ramp butter. All I can say is where have you been all my life!!!!! It was the bomb.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

kb said:


> ST, I am so bad on going back I still hunt some spots I hunted when I was 8. No elm left really, a few ash, once in awhile I will find a few. My brother who lives in Cal. was back visiting last fall and we took a hike. As we walked through the old timber he pointed at a spot and asked if I remembered when we found that giant dead elm there and had to take off our shirts and tie them off to haul them all home. I was maybe 12. Who could forget something like that. Memories.


oh I know. When I was 12 or so my best friend and I where going through the woods and found these big mushrooms. We didn't know they where morels. We started to place kick them. He told his dad about what we found and he was mad at us because he went down there I guess and saw these beautiful big foot elms kicked into oblivion. 2 years in a row I went back to the early hot spot when I first started finding them and not 1 morel in the last 2 years, I might go today tho, just because.


----------



## wade

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> oh I know. When I was 12 or so my best friend and I where going through the woods and found these big mushrooms. We didn't know they where morels. We started to place kick them. He told his dad about what we found and he was mad at us because he went down there I guess and saw these beautiful big foot elms kicked into oblivion. 2 years in a row I went back to the early hot spot when I first started finding them and not 1 morel in the last 2 years, I might go today tho, just because.


I Love this Fun Little Story
Thank You for Sharing it with us @Shroomtrooper 1


----------



## Organicmommas

Hi - New to this board and new to SE MN! I’ve been reading through the posts for a couple of days. Coming from VA we have different “beliefs” like looking for poplars and May apples instead of dead elms. So I’ve been out looking for dead elms. we have literally hundreds on the property, lots of ramps, may apples, moss and jack-in-the-pulpits! I have only found two very dried out blonds. First, can I eat these and second any advice on where I’m looking?


----------



## Walking Shuz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> oh I know. When I was 12 or so my best friend and I where going through the woods and found these big mushrooms. We didn't know they where morels. We started to place kick them. He told his dad about what we found and he was mad at us because he went down there I guess and saw these beautiful big foot elms kicked into oblivion. 2 years in a row I went back to the early hot spot when I first started finding them and not 1 morel in the last 2 years, I might go today tho, just because.


I never did that to morels but I have for giant puffballs because they just look so kickable as a kid! Later in life I find out natures soccer balls are also a tasty fall treat. They make great pizza crust, then just load them up with all of the seasons haul. Morels, chantrelles, sulphur shelf, maitake, bolette's, hedgehogs, and that one black trumpet that you finally found after a lifetime of searching. Oh and late fresh oysters because I don't think they dehydrate very well.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Organicmommas said:


> Hi - New to this board and new to SE MN! I’ve been reading through the posts for a couple of days. Coming from VA we have different “beliefs” like looking for poplars and May apples instead of dead elms. So I’ve been out looking for dead elms. we have literally hundreds on the property, lots of ramps, may apples, moss and jack-in-the-pulpits! I have only found two very dried out blonds. First, can I eat these and second any advice on where I’m looking?


My suggestion is in SE MN where there are tons of small streams. Just search ~100' out on either side of every stream you can and forget about trees. Yes morels can be found around dead poplars and apple trees if no other more suitable host is in the area. The spores seek out just the right kind of roots of live trees and grow without fruiting for as long as those trees are alive. My guess is that because poplars and apple trees live such shorter lives than elms, the morels' mycelium just doesn't have a chance to get as big. Thus smaller fruitings around those trees in MN. In VA, I'll bet those trees live longer.


----------



## Walking Shuz

A three post barrage, *sigh*. I am excited for the rain we got and the warm humid morning. My shiitake logs are finally sprouting, despite soaking them a week ago, and the main morel flush should be soon behind.


----------



## br5

Jakobi.rupe said:


> Anyone have some advice on what to do with frost damaged morels? Should dehydrate them separately, crush them up, and spread the spores somewhere?
> Was maybe thinking about trying to cultivate some in a little garden next year or something if I cant eat them.


I just cut tip off and fry em up.


----------



## br5

Jakobi.rupe said:


> View attachment 33782


Spoke too soon, those appear to be cooked. I normally break off a limb of a tree near by and put them on it to maximize spore relocation.


----------



## br5

Checked the woods out in MN yesterday. Really odd year up there, lilacs just starting to bloom and woods looked early as well. Checked SE hill first and not a single on. Ended up on NW side and found about a dozen. Some fresh, some hit by cold snap. Problem is no moisture. I had option to stay through weekend and choose to not use vacation days instead. We hit the raid that was supposed to come in Madison. If rain doesn't happen before temps stabilize toward summer norm, I'm afraid this year will be rather anemic.


----------



## 23566

I’m still diligently checking in the cities, finding a lot of ramps and pheasant backs. Made chicken & dumplings with them yesterday. I’m going to try ramp butter this weekend!


----------



## Old Elm

Organicmommas said:


> Hi - New to this board and new to SE MN! I’ve been reading through the posts for a couple of days. Coming from VA we have different “beliefs” like looking for poplars and May apples instead of dead elms. So I’ve been out looking for dead elms. we have literally hundreds on the property, lots of ramps, may apples, moss and jack-in-the-pulpits! I have only found two very dried out blonds. First, can I eat these and second any advice on where I’m looking?


Welcome to the board. Sounds like you're doing everything right, keep at it/Good Luck & Enjoy.


----------



## May madness

Finally on the board found 10 today definitely a odd year so far


----------



## Sam Segale

Got extra lucky got on board 2 days in a row only 9 this time but one tree 3 greys rest nice blondes


----------



## DMMORABITO

Today was a great day! Found a few....


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Hello fellow foragers! Hopefully everybody is having a good season thus far. Found my first blondes and grays back on Saturday the 2nd. That was my best outing and I wasn’t even planning on looking for morels. Went on a hike in shorts and sneakers and ended ing using my ball cap to carry my prize. Found a few more on the 8th and 9th. Weird weather equals a weird season.


----------



## Dtails

br5 said:


> Checked the woods out in MN yesterday. Really odd year up there, lilacs just starting to bloom and woods looked early as well. Checked SE hill first and not a single on. Ended up on NW side and found about a dozen. Some fresh, some hit by cold snap. Problem is no moisture. I had option to stay through weekend and choose to not use vacation days instead. We hit the raid that was supposed to come in Madison. If rain doesn't happen before temps stabilize toward summer norm, I'm afraid this year will be rather anemic.
> View attachment 33878


Totally agree!? Rain we need it


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Also sparked an interest out of my 5 year old daughter. Now I have a new hunting buddy who isn’t afraid of thick brush. She has an eye for them.


----------



## Dtails

I'm on the board but next week heat is starting to worrying me... Need a good night of slow soaking rain


----------



## Mason

Walking Shuz said:


> A three post barrage, *sigh*. I am excited for the rain we got and the warm humid morning. My shiitake logs are finally sprouting, despite soaking them a week ago, and the main morel flush should be soon behind.


What kind of logs do you use and how do you arrange them? I don't know much about shiitake, but i would like to try it with sulfer shelf.


----------



## treebeardlennon

bigrobshroommn said:


> Hello fellow foragers! Hopefully everybody is having a good season thus far. Found my first blondes and grays back on Saturday the 2nd. That was my best outing and I wasn’t even planning on looking for morels. Went on a hike in shorts and sneakers and ended ing using my ball cap to carry my prize. Found a few more on the 8th and 9th. Weird weather equals a weird season.


Hey! I'm the guy who told you you just walked past some morels!

I was back at that particular park today and managed to pull another 30 or so (posted below) outta there, but it's dryin up pretty bad and that park has been hunted to heck. If you're lookin' for another huntin' partner sometime send me a DM! I don't even need to keep any mushrooms — I just love the hunt!


----------



## Sam Segale

Feel like going out for a hunt today? Open to.any area and I'm the same I love the hunt.


----------



## mntammy

I haven't had a chance to get out lately and look. With the recent rain are we going to be in prime season this week? Last week we tried our late spot and its proving it will still be a late spot. Treebeardlennon what county did you find yellows. I need to decide where to go depending on what color mushrooms are found in what county. I have spots S, W and North!!! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Sam Segale

Also would you all say this is considered middle or end of season? Or being if we get some massive rain fall?


----------



## Sam Segale

mntammy said:


> I haven't had a chance to get out lately and look. With the recent rain are we going to be in prime season this week? Last week we tried our late spot and its proving it will still be a late spot. Treebeardlennon what county did you find yellows. I need to decide where to go depending on what color mushrooms are found in what county. I have spots S, W and North!!! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Sam Segale

All my luck and yellows have been in south west MN for me in the last few days.


----------



## treebeardlennon

mntammy said:


> Treebeardlennon what county did you find yellows. I need to decide where to go depending on what color mushrooms are found in what county. I have spots S, W and North!!! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


I've found them in Dakota, Rice, and Goodhue counties... Which are also the only counties I've hunted this year.


----------



## jg010682

Sam Segale said:


> Also would you all say this is considered middle or end of season? Or being if we get some massive rain fall?


Once you start seeing the giant yellows its getting close to the end of the season from what ive learned over the years


----------



## jg010682

heres a couple pics for you just for reference to what i mean by giant yellows notice the mix of realy big and smaller yellows


----------



## jg010682

Oops not sure why it posted 2 of the same pic


----------



## mntammy

Jg010682 Are those last years photo I hope?


----------



## May madness

Couple of fresh blondes I found yesterday nw metro


----------



## tundraking

Sam Segale said:


> Also would you all say this is considered middle or end of season? Or being if we get some massive rain fall?


This is a real late year, and we are not even to the peak yet. Normally, I'd say we are about 1/3 of the way into the season when you look at other foliage, but summer will come and the season will undoubtedly be shorter. People will definitely start finding numbers this weekend, but my guess is next week into the following weekend we will hit peak. We are just gettin goin and it looks like rain is going to be more frequent!


----------



## tundraking

This year especially seems like patience is the key. I've been out several times, checked old spots, found some absolutely stellar new spots, but nothing growing yet. If I don't find morels in this one new area I found, I will quit hunting morels for the rest of my life... 
Ok, no. But maybe I'll eat my shoe. No... Patience, they will come.


----------



## tundraking

bigrobshroommn said:


> Hello fellow foragers! Hopefully everybody is having a good season thus far. Found my first blondes and grays back on Saturday the 2nd. That was my best outing and I wasn’t even planning on looking for morels. Went on a hike in shorts and sneakers and ended ing using my ball cap to carry my prize. Found a few more on the 8th and 9th. Weird weather equals a weird season.


BigRob! Well... now that you finally made an appearance, we know its time to get serious! 
Good to see you back.


----------



## Mason

The woods are very crispy in Douglas county. No sign of any mushroom activity here.


----------



## jg010682

@mntammy yes that was from last year. Was just showing sam what to look for to tell when the end of the season is coming


----------



## Trudee

Good thing I brought my hat, because my mesh bag was not large enough. I drove a long way south of the Twin Cities in the dark this morning and after 90 minutes in the brambles I thought I was going to get skunked again. Then, boom! One tree with 50 big blondes (south slope elm tree), another with 19 greys (north slope elm tree), and a couple lone ones elsewhere (a big one in some ironwoods without a dead tree in sight). Quite a few had frost damage. My first big score, so now I have the itch (literally, found some nettles back there too).


----------



## May madness

nice fresh one from yesterday. Taking my kids out this evening we will see what we find


----------



## AIM

Have a 


tundraking said:


> This year especially seems like patience is the key. I've been out several times, checked old spots, found some absolutely stellar new spots, but nothing growing yet. If I don't find morels in this one new area I found, I will quit hunting morels for the rest of my life...
> Ok, no. But maybe I'll eat my shoe. No... Patience, they will come.


Have a couple spots that will have me scratching my head hard if this weekends rain doesnt help produce some shrooms! I found a bunch on accident last year just walking a park path.... Welp good luck!


----------



## stilz

Let's pray for the Saturday and Sunday rains to grow us some hogs.


----------



## Jakobi.rupe

Man, mother nature is making us work for what we have down in Winona county so far. Seeing as how dry it's been I'm grateful to have found another handful today, but man this rain coming might be the last hope come the next couple weeks


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Mason said:


> The woods are very crispy in Douglas county. No sign of any mushroom activity here.


Crispy everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I am so happy for you! Nice find it made your drive worth while. Thanks for sharing your prize! Skol!


Trudee said:


> Good thing I brought my hat, because my mesh bag was not large enough. I drove a long way south of the Twin Cities in the dark this morning and after 90 minutes in the brambles I thought I was going to get skunked again. Then, boom! One tree with 50 big blondes (south slope elm tree), another with 19 greys (north slope elm tree), and a couple lone ones elsewhere (a big one in some ironwoods without a dead tree in sight). Quite a few had frost damage. My first big score, so now I have the itch (literally, found some nettles back there too).


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Got skunked this evening. Went to a new spot from last year that was prime and nothing. Went to another where I found a few a week ago and nada. This year I have noticed instead of hitting flushes it has just been little groups of twos and threes then thats that. Happy to be on the board but, kind of bummed on how this is the polar opposite with last years season with precipitation.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Jakobi.rupe said:


> Man, mother nature is making us work for what we have down in Winona county so far. Seeing as how dry it's been I'm grateful to have found another handful today, but man this rain coming might be the last hope come the next couple weeks
> 
> View attachment 33990


Do that dance (for rain). Down there is the hotbed where I picked up this addiction of mine.


----------



## May madness

Well me and my 9 year old son and 6 year old daughter hit a public spot I found some yesterday at one lone one...... cars every where.....fresh foot prints.... that's it I'm living in the woods for the next week


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Stay safe in the woods out there. Just like every season from the Lyme’s and any other insect or plant related (poison ivy) problems! Now thats what I mean by staying safe. If you must...... you may forage in the woods with your N95 mask and rubber gloves if it makes you feel any safer from the previous person that was on that same agenda as yours!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Hey OLD ELm..... if you are calling us all mud ducks this year.... you need to drop that badger bull crap and name it like it really is. Cheese Head. Cmon man. Turning a morel blog into a football/border battle! Spoon fed your Kool-Aid sip by sip! Should have called us gopher state at a minimum. You thought it was cute but I am standing up! Sorry man! No hard feelings. Born in the metro and did a 10 year stint in Winona. I know what that means! And actually the Common Loon is very particular in water clarity in order to hunt fish.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

The non chalant border jokes


bigrobshroommn said:


> Hey OLD ELm..... if you are calling us all mud ducks this year.... you need to drop that badger bull crap and name it like it really is. Cheese Head. Cmon man. Turning a morel blog into a football/border battle! Spoon fed your Kool-Aid sip by sip! Should have called us gopher state at a minimum. You thought it was cute but I am standing up! Sorry man! No hard feelings. Born in the metro and did a 10 year stint in Winona. I know what that means! And actually the Common Loon is very particular in water clarity in order to hunt fish.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Skol State!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Sam Segale said:


> Also would you all say this is considered middle or end of season? Or being if we get some massive rain fall?


just getting into prime season bud


----------



## 23566

I swear the pheasant backs are taunting me this year. I’ve had my fill and they’re all I’m finding.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> just getting into prime season bud


1 to 2 inches of rain coming? OMG


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

Plenty of Pheasant Backs down in the Cannon River valley, lots of Murder Gnats too- Ouch!
No Morels to be found yesterday.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Found my first half-free morels this year. Those suckers were super hard to see! They were in great shape though and had an interesting flavor. Less earthy tasting than the blondes and greys. My aunt made an amazing pasta with the sad haul of morels found yesterday. My spots were just too dry, but I managed to find some near a ravine where it was more moist.

Probably going out one more time after the rain falls and hope I get lucky.


----------



## 23566

Just scoured a huge area in the metro for 4 hours. Got my ramps for ramp butter, but still no morels.  I’m going to walk near minnehaha creek for a while and then call it a day.


----------



## May madness

20200516_104602




__
May madness


__
May 16, 2020







took a five mile hike this morning with a buddy scored 30 fresh ones


----------



## Sam Segale

Hicked about 5 miles and all I have to show for it is a dry blond minni


----------



## buckthornman

Loving this rain. Thank you spirit in the sky!! Clutch.


----------



## buckthornman

Better get back to the Thorn!!!!


----------



## rationalcog

Went hiking for a full day in SE MN yesterday with a dozen morels between a few friends and I. Lots of pheasant back stumps, and a few morel stumps too, so it seems like a lot of folks are out looking! 

In the eastern cities today, found one morel, and a good number of _Verpas - _I believe_ conica._


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Loving this rain. Thank you spirit in the sky!! Clutch.


OH YA BUCKY


----------



## tundraking

Whats about to happen this next week is gonna be ridiculous! Thank you Mother Nature!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Lots of people out this year, I’ve seen nothing like it. Some public spots I’ve been going to since I was 5 with the old man would maybe have 1 car there here and there but i saw some places recently where 1 car here and there has turned into 3-4 cars. Some are just hikers I’m sure but have seen a lot more ruffled leaves in some of the old haunts. Glad people are enjoying the woods just have to be a little more clever and adventurous I suppose. I feel like Monday and Tuesday should be some of the better days of the season numbers wise.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Morelsrfun said:


> Lots of people out this year, I’ve seen nothing like it. Some public spots I’ve been going to since I was 5 with the old man would maybe have 1 car there here and there but i saw some places recently where 1 car here and there has turned into 3-4 cars. Some are just hikers I’m sure but have seen a lot more ruffled leaves in some of the old haunts. Glad people are enjoying the woods just have to be a little more clever and adventurous I suppose. I feel like Monday and Tuesday should be some of the better days of the season numbers wise.


More clever and adventurous will turn up more mushrooms!!!


----------



## mntammy

Im draining my backyard fish pond. I bet we got 2 1/2 plus inches of rain here in Washington County.


----------



## jg010682

The breakfast of foraging champions! Ramp and fiddlehead scrambled eggs with chease and 2 pices of toast with ramp butter. Then off to meat my brother and see if we can stumble onto some morels. Hopefully this rain made some pop its been a pretty disappointing year so far not a single morel yet hopefully sometime this week they will start in central mn anyone know of anyone finding any yet around the middle of the state?


----------



## MycoMania

Ive found about 90 across Nicollett, Leseuer and Rice counties so far.


----------



## SouthSlope

4 hours, and just five small morels in SE MN south of cannon falls. No lilacs at all down there yet. 

Did score a haul of ramps.


----------



## Old Elm

mntammy said:


> I haven't had a chance to get out lately and look. With the recent rain are we going to be in prime season this week? Last week we tried our late spot and its proving it will still be a late spot. Treebeardlennon what county did you find yellows. I need to decide where to go depending on what color mushrooms are found in what county. I have spots S, W and North!!! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


This is a great rain, they should really start to pop in 7 to 10 days now. IMO


----------



## More L's?

bigrobshroommn said:


> Also sparked an interest out of my 5 year old daughter. Now I have a new hunting buddy who isn’t afraid of thick brush. She has an eye for them.


Did you say at one point you were from Lonsdale?


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> OH YA BUCKY


----------



## buckthornman

Nice gully washer on Wednesday if your listening Lord ✝..Thx in advance Bucky!!


----------



## buckthornman

Morelsrfun said:


> Lots of people out this year, I’ve seen nothing like it. Some public spots I’ve been going to since I was 5 with the old man would maybe have 1 car there here and there but i saw some places recently where 1 car here and there has turned into 3-4 cars. Some are just hikers I’m sure but have seen a lot more ruffled leaves in some of the old haunts. Glad people are enjoying the woods just have to be a little more clever and adventurous I suppose. I feel like Monday and Tuesday should be some of the better days of the season numbers wise.


----------



## buckthornman

Hot tip...night hunting Early bird gets the worm..


----------



## panzerwharfen

Found about a half pound of half-frees in SE MN yesterday, all in good shape and tasting good. Haven't seen too many people out looking though, and I doubt my places are that secretive or anything.


----------



## May madness

2 inches of rain in my rain gauge. Next week will be big time hauls


----------



## Old Elm

May madness said:


> 2 inches of rain in my rain gauge. Next week will be big time hauls


I wonder if that much rain will drown them out, or slow things down until it dries out in a week or two?


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Hot tip...night hunting Early bird gets the worm..


Do you use a flash light or just go by touch/feel ??


----------



## May madness

Old Elm said:


> I wonder if that much rain will drown then out, or slow things down until it dries out in a week or two?


I think this will speed things up definitely on hillsides most of what I have found was deep in the woods. Dry as a popcorn fart before this.


----------



## shroom god

Morelsrfun said:


> Lots of people out this year, I’ve seen nothing like it. Some public spots I’ve been going to since I was 5 with the old man would maybe have 1 car there here and there but i saw some places recently where 1 car here and there has turned into 3-4 cars. Some are just hikers I’m sure but have seen a lot more ruffled leaves in some of the old haunts. Glad people are enjoying the woods just have to be a little more clever and adventurous I suppose. I feel like Monday and Tuesday should be some of the better days of the season numbers wise.


I'm going to gore a lot of sacred cows here, but this is a VERY important observation. Public pressure on public areas and resources has crossed a breaking point. This fact has enormous implications for public policy and funding for natural resources. It's been the same here in Iowa, gradually, but reached a notable peak this year. In Iowa, last year Department of Natural Resources budgets were slashed so severely that our state parks were literally reduced to one full-time employee. In effect, professionals who tended our parks became grass mowers. Folks, we are witnessing the effects of the influence of policymakers whose so-called "small government" ideology rejects the foundational premise of "WE the people" (public good) in exchange for a Koch-fueled libertarian vision that seeks to "reduce government to the point that you can drown it in a bathtub" (to paraphrase Norquist). Public services and facilities are collapsing or crumbling under the pressure of use coupled with underfunding. In the course of deliberations over the nature of our Republic, reason dictated that in a functional democracy notions of individual and personal liberty must be balanced with a recognition of the importance of effective public policy. Individual rights are not absolute, nor do (or can ) they exist in the absence of a broader sense of social responsibility. As the example of public pressure on public lands illustrates, the classic capitalist supply/demand premise is inherently under assault by influence of a "starve government" ideology (which, ironically, doesn't bat an eye at the Department of Defense spending over $20 million apiece on F-22 jets like the one that just crashed yesterday). As hard as it may be for some to come to grips with, this needs to be pointed out. If you want to keep America great, then we need a whole lot more funding for the acquisition, management, and preservation of public spaces (not massive, no-bid, giveaway contracts to donor corporations seeking to profit from the pillage, exploitation, and plunder of our collective birthright).

Yeah, cars are clogging the lots. 600 acres are trampled flat. Our eyes tell our minds that this isn't "fake." Facts still exist. Only open eyes and minds will enable us to take a reasoned stand, folks.

It's done in central Iowa; found only THREE on Friday, distressed, but large enough to altogether make a very robust complement--or main dish--for breakfast. More cool than everything, my grandson found his first arrowhead. On to other things.


----------



## mntammy

4 inches Washington County!!!!


----------



## Sam Segale

Got 10 grays in SE MN today 2 one 1 tree 8 on the other.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> Do you use a flash light or just go by touch/feel ??


----------



## buckthornman

I was born with vision of a Sasquatch! Sent only...Rrrrr✌


----------



## Sam Segale

After the rain how long will it take for them to be popped up and ready to pick. I've heard over night and I heard 10 days. With the rain is it like the start of season with dry south slopes or middle of woods?


----------



## Walking Shuz

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 34196
> The breakfast of foraging champions! Ramp and fiddlehead scrambled eggs with chease and 2 pices of toast with ramp butter. Then off to meat my brother and see if we can stumble onto some morels. Hopefully this rain made some pop its been a pretty disappointing year so far not a single morel yet hopefully sometime this week they will start in central mn anyone know of anyone finding any yet around the middle of the state?


Mine was an omelette with asparagus, morels, small dryad's saddle, chives. Everything but the eggs foraged in the last 24 hours. I love spring, and this rain!


----------



## Fresh Forager

Brand new mushroom hunter here! Went out for my first time without a knowledge guide and managed to watch my husband find 3 (with zero knowledge) morels and I only found some pheasant backs. But I'll forgive him since he made risotto! I threw the baby morels and pheasant backs into butter and sauteed them to top the risotto alongside some scallops. Pretty decent for our very first try! 

Am excited to watch y'all and learn a bit. Have heard good things from a buddy of mine about this crew.


----------



## MayMotherload

Found 6 today, they weren't there last Monday. Got soaked and put on some miles. Nice fresh ones, should be good rest of month.


----------



## Jacob6464

shroom god said:


> I'm going to gore a lot of sacred cows here, but this is a VERY important observation. Public pressure on public areas and resources has crossed a breaking point. This fact has enormous implications for public policy and funding for natural resources. It's been the same here in Iowa, gradually, but reached a notable peak this year. In Iowa, last year Department of Natural Resources budgets were slashed so severely that our state parks were literally reduced to one full-time employee. In effect, professionals who tended our parks became grass mowers. Folks, we are witnessing the effects of the influence of policymakers whose so-called "small government" ideology rejects the foundational premise of "WE the people" (public good) in exchange for a Koch-fueled libertarian vision that seeks to "reduce government to the point that you can drown it in a bathtub" (to paraphrase Norquist). Public services and facilities are collapsing or crumbling under the pressure of use coupled with underfunding. In the course of deliberations over the nature of our Republic, reason dictated that in a functional democracy notions of individual and personal liberty must be balanced with a recognition of the importance of effective public policy. Individual rights are not absolute, nor do (or can ) they exist in the absence of a broader sense of social responsibility. As the example of public pressure on public lands illustrates, the classic capitalist supply/demand premise is inherently under assault by influence of a "starve government" ideology (which, ironically, doesn't bat an eye at the Department of Defense spending over $20 million apiece on F-22 jets like the one that just crashed yesterday). As hard as it may be for some to come to grips with, this needs to be pointed out. If you want to keep America great, then we need a whole lot more funding for the acquisition, management, and preservation of public spaces (not massive, no-bid, giveaway contracts to donor corporations seeking to profit from the pillage, exploitation, and plunder of our collective birthright).
> 
> Yeah, cars are clogging the lots. 600 acres are trampled flat. Our eyes tell our minds that this isn't "fake." Facts still exist. Only open eyes and minds will enable us to take a reasoned stand, folks.
> 
> It's done in central Iowa; found only THREE on Friday, distressed, but large enough to altogether make a very robust complement--or main dish--for breakfast. More cool than everything, my grandson found his first arrowhead. On to other things.


Id imagine one thing any person of the land can agree on is that this president and most before him don’t respect Mother Nature. But why bring politics into mushroom hunting/ hiking aimlessly? The fungus will be here when we are not.


----------



## 23566

I’m dragging the family a bit north of the cities tomorrow to hunt. Cross your fingers and toes, the spot we’re headed to had bunches last year.


MayMotherload said:


> Found 6 today, they weren't there last Monday. Got soaked and put on some miles. Nice fresh ones, should be good rest of month.
> View attachment 34246


----------



## 23566

May madness said:


> I think this will speed things up definitely on hillsides most of what I have found was deep in the woods. Dry as a popcorn fart before this.


Yeah, I followed a doe near the creek on Saturday—she gave me a look like “girl, I can’t find any either!” And I gave up. Love this rain!


----------



## Mtrem69

Found 93 in sw mn today. Hillsides were best bet.we needed that rain!


----------



## Sam Segale

With this new rain do they pop like search today or do I need the next 2 days of warm day?


----------



## MycoMania

Sam Segale said:


> With this new rain do they pop like search today or do I need the next 2 days of warm day?


Yes!


----------



## tundraking

Sam Segale said:


> After the rain how long will it take for them to be popped up and ready to pick. I've heard over night and I heard 10 days. With the rain is it like the start of season with dry south slopes or middle of woods?


So, thats a good question. Morels don't grow big over night, but the warmer it is, and with good rain, they do grow faster. You definitely have a good chance of finding them, and more likely than not right now, they will be small, but then you know where to come back to in a few days. I'm continuing to forage, but not expecting large amounts of decent size till later this week or maybe even next week. The temps are perfect now for growing, and we have had more than enough rain to get us through this season now. Hopefully the hot weather holds off. The magic soil temps are 55-62 degrees. Once its over 62ish, the mycelium goes dormant. Rain warms soil, so the magic time has begun, we have good moisture, and the temps are right. Now they just need to grow.


----------



## tundraking

HolMorel said:


> I’m dragging the family a bit north of the cities tomorrow to hunt. Cross your fingers and toes, the spot we’re headed to had bunches last year.


Hey HolMorel, I live a bit north of the cities, Elk River, and its been bone dry and very far behind up here. Now that its rained, it should be kicking off! Hopefully you get into a few today that decided to make an appearance. Good luck!


----------



## 23566

tundraking said:


> Hey HoMorel, I live a bit north of the cities, Elk River, and its been bone dry and very far behind up here. Now that its rained, it should be kicking off! Hopefully you get into a few today that decided to make an appearance. Good luck!


You bet I’ll be posting if we get lucky today. Thanks!


----------



## tundraking

Lunchtime walk...












Finally on the board with a few! Had to clean these out to make room for more.


----------



## jg010682

tundraking said:


> Lunchtime walk...
> View attachment 34334
> View attachment 34336
> Finally on the board with a few! Had to clean these out to make room for more.


Was that down by elk river tundraking?


----------



## 23566

Finally on the board as well - found 4 small grays and found a beautiful spot of giant yellows about 18. A bit dry yet north of the cities but I’m doing dawn hikes all week. This is the week!!


----------



## jg010682

HolMorel said:


> Finally on the board as well - found 4 small grays and found a beautiful spot of giant yellows about 18. A bit dry yet north of the cities but I’m doing dawn hikes all week. This is the week!!


How far north of the cities are you finding them?


----------



## 23566

jg010682 said:


> How far north of the cities are you finding them?


I went about 2 hours north — can’t tell you exactly but near Paynesville.


----------



## sarahrose

Managed to find 18 today... damn it is cold here!!! I tried to bring the sunshine and heat with me, but it was scared! Lol! Couple photos, found in Washington county


----------



## Walking Shuz

Today I got pretty excited, quickly followed by despair. A nice false morel patch.


----------



## 23566

Walking Shuz said:


> View attachment 34422
> Today I got pretty excited, quickly followed by despair. A nice false morel patch.


I see one half-free, if my eyes are right


----------



## 23566

Some of today’s haul - 26 total. Some are a bit crispy on top ...


----------



## jg010682

HolMorel said:


> I went about 2 hours north — can’t tell you exactly but near Paynesville.


Not lookin for anyones spot just the part of the state. Got plenty of my owne. Was just wondering how far north they have started to show up. So far my spots near st cloud have been a bust temps were between 40 and 50 degrees every were i checked. Might have to make a trip down a little further to a different one tomorrow.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well I took my nephew and his girlfriend out to look for the elusive Morel, it was there first time. Past 2 years I have given him a quart of dried ones and he loves it, he is a cook. We found a fair amount, gave them everything we found. Also took them to a ramp spot and picked some leaves, he is going to be a good picker, slow and methodical. Made me feel real good introducing them to foraging.


----------



## Cburta

First time poster. Feel like it’s been an odd season. Picking in the White Earth area. Have been finding big morels but not high numbers. I temped the soil yesterday evening at it was around 53. Is it still early and I’m just finding ones that were growing before the last cold front?


----------



## tundraking

HolMorel said:


> Some of today’s haul - 26 total. Some are a bit crispy on top ...


So my guess, those are from before the rain. There should be fresh flushes coming any day.


----------



## tundraking

jg010682 said:


> Not lookin for anyones spot just the part of the state. Got plenty of my owne. Was just wondering how far north they have started to show up. So far my spots near st cloud have been a bust temps were between 40 and 50 degrees every were i checked. Might have to make a trip down a little further to a different one tomorrow.


jg, I'm hunting around Elk River, and the couple dozen I found yesterday were pre-rain emerged, west facing, in Aspens. I haven't found any fresh flushes yet. We'll see what happens today...


----------



## Jacob6464

HolMorel said:


> I see one half-free, if my eyes are right


I think you need your eyes checked


----------



## Sam Segale

South facing tree line 22 nice blonded


----------



## rationalcog

Was able to snag a few this morning, along with lots of stumps out too around the east metro. 

Did find a knife though. Here’s a real long shot, but if you pm me where you lost it and a description (or better yet a photo of it with some of the mushrooms) I’d probably be kind enough to send it back... even though it’s probably responsible for a few of my missed opportunities!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Went for a walk in a highly trafficked park this morning with no intention of hunting. Spied ten big ol doinks from the path. Had to leave em cause I didn't have anything but my pockets to put 'em in!


----------



## May madness

treebeardlennon said:


> Went for a walk in a highly trafficked park this morning with no intention of hunting. Spied ten big ol doinks from the path. Had to leave em cause I didn't have anything but my pockets to put 'em in!
> View attachment 34502


I would have taken my shirt off....... just me


----------



## Chanterelle nut

tundraking said:


> jg, I'm hunting around Elk River, and the couple dozen I found yesterday were pre-rain emerged, west facing, in Aspens. I haven't found any fresh flushes yet. We'll see what happens today...


Hey Tundra King, any pointers on what to look for aspen loving morels? I have the Elm game down to a science but never found any around aspen.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

treebeardlennon said:


> Went for a walk in a highly trafficked park this morning with no intention of hunting. Spied ten big ol doinks from the path. Had to leave em cause I didn't have anything but my pockets to put 'em in!
> View attachment 34502


Where exactly, ill go keep them safe for you


----------



## treebeardlennon

Chanterelle nut said:


> Where exactly, ill go keep them safe for you


I actually already sent them to a buddy of mine who hasn't found much this year ‍


----------



## Trudee

Non-hunting question: I picked some blondes from the same tree on Saturday and again on Monday. I'm 98% confident the ones on Monday had not emerged until after midday on Saturday because one of them was in a very conspicuous spot. Tonight as I am washing them for dinner, the newest ones are crumbling and yellowed while the older ones are staying together quite well. Is this just because of how damp the weekend was? I let the newer batch dry on a rack for a couple hours last night before I put them in the fridge. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## AIM

^just dried b4 the rain. I left a few today that were cooked on top and crumbly. Snagged a handful. Meh!


----------



## HumongousFungus

On the board in Nicollet County.It's time folks. Just got to the area for a few days hitting spots I started out hunting from my beginings. Self taught here folks, no previous family to rely on showing me the ropes but this page helps alot. Practicing conservative harvest and leaving plenty out there. Just enough for tonight is good.... for now!


----------



## tundraking

Trudee said:


> View attachment 34506
> 
> Non-hunting question: I picked some blondes from the same tree on Saturday and again on Monday. I'm 98% confident the ones on Monday had not emerged until after midday on Saturday because one of them was in a very conspicuous spot. Tonight as I am washing them for dinner, the newest ones are crumbling and yellowed while the older ones are staying together quite well. Is this just because of how damp the weekend was? I let the newer batch dry on a rack for a couple hours last night before I put them in the fridge. Any insight would be appreciated.


My 2 cents, and I know you’re pretty confident they weren’t there before, but by the looks and color of them, and since they are crumbly... they got missed, rained on, grew older, and were found on Monday. Not to mention, they probably wouldn’t grow that big from nothing on Saturday to that size on Monday, and look past peak. Either way, great find!


----------



## shedberg123

Great three hours behind the old homestead this afternoon; finally hit a peak find day. Been just getting 15 to 20 per day prior; founf 52 giant blonds on one tree; then a combo of 31 on another. Have a very happy spouse as I saved the monster tree for her.


----------



## MycoMania

HumongousFungus said:


> On the board in Nicollet County.It's time folks. Just got to the area for a few days hitting spots I started out hunting from my beginings. Self taught here folks, no previous family to rely on showing me the ropes but this page helps alot. Practicing conservative harvest and leaving plenty out there. Just enough for tonight is good.... for now!


In Nicollett as well (Saint Peter) Id be willing to link up and show you some decent public land.


----------



## sarahrose

Found a half dozen half free today, and about 6 regular ones...... it is still so incredible dry out there!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

jg010682 said:


> Look at inthewilds post 2 different forms red stem and white.
> View attachment 33624
> View attachment 33626
> picture proof right here for ya


Nice! I have never found the white ones!


----------



## mntammy

We did well today!!! Left about 6 to far gone.


----------



## morchella ed

Sam Segale said:


> After the rain how long will it take for them to be popped up and ready to pick. I've heard over night and I heard 10 days. With the rain is it like the start of season with dry south slopes or middle of woods?


Sam, I would say they'll pop overnight and with good warmth and moisture they may get to decently good picking size in about four or five days. With that said, ones that had popped before the big rains might balloon up bigger in just a day after the rain, so definitely go out right after the rain but also five days after the rain is a good thing to do too! haha, I see you're putting up some good numbers on here man. Good work!!


----------



## morchella ed

Real tough trying to gauge where we're at with this season! Definitely seeing some big footed morels which makes me think that for many areas the end is here, but also folks are finding small grays right nearby those big yellows. weird. I'm guess we still have one solid week of the hunt on, the hard part is finding the spots no one has been to yet!!

In the last many days I (or people I've been hunting with) found: Tuesday last week about 40 many were good sized yellows, Wednesday found only about 8, Thursday found about 12 blondes, Friday about 120 mix of mid sized dried yellows and nice bigger greys, Saturday about 25 nice blondes, Sunday went out for a couple hours in pouring rain to no avail, Monday about 25 blondes, today only one little yellow just emerging from he moss.


----------



## mntammy

rationalcog- I lost a knife last year with a end brush on it. Brand new special mushroom knife. I lost it in Newport to the east of the cemetery. Now because of the pipeline its posted every 25 ft no trespassing. So we don't go in the high bluffs over there anymore. If its that one keep it cause I always lose them!!!! Now I use cheap knifes I know better.


----------



## jg010682

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Nice! I have never found the white ones!


I find them all over mixed in with the ones with red stems sometimes in places its just one kind or the other. Sometimes there are some with a more light pink stem that i have found also. Not sure if the red and white ones are different varieties and the pink ones are a cross or what. Would be interesting to know if there are any studies on them i would love to read the info they have on them.


----------



## LoHaze

Found 20 nice ones today, left a few that were too far gone and a few fresh ones just coming up


----------



## Inthewild

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 34566
> View attachment 34564
> Found 20 nice ones today, left a few that were too far gone and a few fresh ones just coming up


@LoHaze I don't eat yellow snow, Or morels grown through sand, but I like your brush. Cut them, rigorously shake in standing water and prepare to eat.


----------



## HumongousFungus

MycoMania said:


> In Nicollett as well (Saint Peter) Id be willing to link up and show you some decent public land.


Truck ya! Ill be here til friday


----------



## guff76

Jacob6464 said:


> I think you need your eyes checked


Lol yup at least 6, but hard to tell further back in pic but maybe one more to right of dead standing tree about a foot away


----------



## LoHaze

Inthewild said:


> @LoHaze I don't eat yellow snow, Or morels grown through sand, but I like your brush. Cut them, rigorously shake in standing water and prepare to eat.


Lol!! Yeah they were pretty dirty but they cleaned up pretty good. I use the spray nozzle on the sink to clean them and it works pretty well. Thanks! My wife got it for me for Fathers Day a couple years ago


----------



## Cburta

Found around 10 or so in the Becker County/White Earth Reservation yesterday. A couple smaller ones but most were fairly big and starting to get really dry. We’ve had little rain here over the past couple weeks, hoping the morels aren’t too far gone by Friday when it’s supposed to rain again. 

One thing I am confused on is that all of the soil I have been temping is no higher than 54...everything I’ve read is morels really like 55-62. Is it just still early up this way?


----------



## rationalcog

mntammy said:


> rationalcog- I lost a knife last year with a end brush on it. Brand new special mushroom knife. I lost it in Newport to the east of the cemetery. Now because of the pipeline its posted every 25 ft no trespassing. So we don't go in the high bluffs over there anymore. If its that one keep it cause I always lose them!!!! Now I use cheap knifes I know better.


That’s a good idea, one I should probably adopt. No brush on this one, and it seemed pretty fresh. Hope you come across it someday though!


----------



## jg010682

Finally on the board found one. There are 3 prime dead elms and i found it over a little way closer to some iron wood and nothing else next to the elm. I think its just starting here ot was on a southern edge.


----------



## 23566

Just had some toast & ramp butter, I’m ready to get out there. Good luck today everyone!


----------



## Benelli

Found a few 1/2 frees yesterday and 5 decent yellows. Very strange. Where are they all at?


----------



## LoHaze

Check out this beast!


----------



## 23566

hit a few spots in Minnetonka area - it’s super dry again. My great spot from last year is a crispy desert. I‘ll hunt a bit more this week, but unless I decide to go North again I’m not hopeful.



HolMorel said:


> Just had some toast & ramp butter, I’m ready to get out there. Good luck today everyone!


----------



## sarahrose

4 areas today and a big fat ZERO! Tomorrow I go to private land, then I’m outta here.... this year has sucked so far. Too dry.


----------



## buckthornman

I think the mushrooms are social distancing...no different here..need a gully washer!✌ Bucky


----------



## MycoMania

Todays haul, 55ish?, bout 2 pounds. Nothing in early spots, think the cold knocked all of mine out.


----------



## sarahrose

buckthornman said:


> I think the mushrooms are social distancing...no different here..need a gully washer!✌ Bucky


I was just saying that to my mom today.... I said, the morels have been social distancing long before it was a “Thing”


----------



## shroom god

Jacob6464 said:


> Id imagine one thing any person of the land can agree on is that this president and most before him don’t respect Mother Nature. But why bring politics into mushroom hunting/ hiking aimlessly? The fungus will be here when we are not.


You're right. Sincere apologies to all for crossing that line. Wishing we had more public land is an idealistic folly.

On a more constructive note, mounting pressure on public lands forces us to reach out and reconnect with private landowners and seek permission to hunt. In actuality, that's how it was when I first hunted in the mid-60s. Landowners were more trusting then, and a knock on the door, smile, and promise of sharing always produced a smile in return and "Sure!"

A few weeks ago I summoned the courage to do so one morning. Boldly knocking on a door and asking permission to roam someone's woods used to be first nature to me. A lady, who I guess to be in her late 70s/early 80s, answered. In fumbling manner, I asked--fully realizing I was quite rusty--"Would you mind if..." (for all its convenience, my reliance on public land has unintentionally divorced me from the larger space within which I exist and, more importantly, other people within it).

She chuckled and told stories of how they used to find them "out there," pointing toward the woods, adding "I even went out there a few times." I told her I'd be glad to share anything I found, to which she replied, "Oh, that's not needed. I doubt you'll find any...but feel free to look." My spirit soared.

I spent the next 7 hours in some of the best ground available, although I could tell that someone had been there ahead of me. Regardless, I procured the second largest haul of the season in that timber. When I returned, dead-tired, to the house, I knocked on the door and handed a decent bag of 30-40 to her. Astounded, near speechless, she thanked me--and wanted to talk forever! And we talked for an hour.

Of all the miles walked, places visited, and discoveries made this season, while memorable, none compare to the grateful smile and delight she expressed in that moment. I'm reminded at this late stage in my game that any effort spent in making the genuine human connection can, in fact, make the season. It certainly made mine. The public lands I hunt, for which I am grateful--and wish there were more--just don't offer such an experience.


----------



## mntammy

Today in Dakota County. Our late spot produced all of these. Soil was moist here


----------



## tundraking

Cburta said:


> Found around 10 or so in the Becker County/White Earth Reservation yesterday. A couple smaller ones but most were fairly big and starting to get really dry. We’ve had little rain here over the past couple weeks, hoping the morels aren’t too far gone by Friday when it’s supposed to rain again.
> 
> One thing I am confused on is that all of the soil I have been temping is no higher than 54...everything I’ve read is morels really like 55-62. Is it just still early up this way?


I’m finding the same thing. Feels early here yet, but plenty of moisture.


----------



## MycoMania

Definitely early. Two weeks of early. Unfortunately middle and late will go fast.


----------



## Artishot92

I found my first morel! Of course right after I had given up I turned my head and noticed it. I'm feeling a little remorseful about harvesting it because it is maybe too old? It looks like there could be mold and a hole in the part that was closest to the ground. It's big and had fallen on its side. So when I got it home I put it in a bowl of water. A few minutes after I put it in there a red centipede climbed out on top of the morel! I DO NOT LIKE THEM. That was an experience. Thank goodness it's garbage day tomorrow, my garbage is at the end of the driveway with that centipede in it. Is that something that happens? Is that a sign of the morel being too old? 2 rolly polly bugs came out of it too. How long should/ can I leave it in water?


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Went out for a bit in Ramsey county today and found 3 small morels and about 30 huge morel _stumps. _Right place, wrong time. Oh well, it was enough for a tasting.


----------



## SouthSlope

In my opinion that’s a healthy looking morel. Bugs often are found on the inside, and it’s pretty normal. I submerge mine for 3-5 min, clean them up a bit but not too much, and then dry them on a rack. I have a wife that loves them but hates the bugs and she is good with this program. Once you cook them they are fine. If you slice them in half you are sure to get most of the bugs out. Final thought, sautéed in butter, grilled, fried in olive olive the bugs will get out fast if still in the folds. Deep fried, I try to make sure no bugs go in, because they can’t get out of the batter once you start. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jg010682

Was a pretty good day found 39. Found a little patch of small dead elms that had 31 on southern edge of woods.







and i cant remember the name of these i know they are a type of turtle that are fairly rare i seen him in someones yard wile i was driving by














i believe these are elm oysters can anyone who know a little more about them confirm that i founf them on a dead elm tree so im pretty confident with the id didnt pick them just took a pic


----------



## Artishot92

SouthSlope said:


> In my opinion that’s a healthy looking morel. Bugs often are found on the inside, and it’s pretty normal. I submerge mine for 3-5 min, clean them up a bit but not too much, and then dry them on a rack. I have a wife that loves them but hates the bugs and she is good with this program. Once you cook them they are fine. If you slice them in half you are sure to get most of the bugs out. Final thought, sautéed in butter, grilled, fried in olive olive the bugs will get out fast if still in the folds. Deep fried, I try to make sure no bugs go in, because they can’t get out of the batter once you start.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That's very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Jacob6464

On the board after easily 20 miles of just looking for morels. These morels at this spot were not here last week and found 3 tiny ones, probably stepped on others. Gonna be back in a week and see how big or rotten they got. My buddy actually saw the first one in this spot and the first one he has ever found... was pretty cool!

13 morels
Soil temp 58
Shaded valley by big dead elm


----------



## jg010682

I guess the turtle is a blanding turtle just looked it up on google


----------



## MycoMania

Good sighting, Blandings are endangered, you might want to let the DNR know when and where.


----------



## buckthornman

shroom god said:


> You're right. Sincere apologies to all for crossing that line. Wishing we had more public land is an idealistic folly.
> 
> On a more constructive note, mounting pressure on public lands forces us to reach out and reconnect with private landowners and seek permission to hunt. In actuality, that's how it was when I first hunted in the mid-60s. Landowners were more trusting then, and a knock on the door, smile, and promise of sharing always produced a smile in return and "Sure!"
> 
> A few weeks ago I summoned the courage to do so one morning. Boldly knocking on a door and asking permission to roam someone's woods used to be first nature to me. A lady, who I guess to be in her late 70s/early 80s, answered. In fumbling manner, I asked--fully realizing I was quite rusty--"Would you mind if..." (for all its convenience, my reliance on public land has unintentionally divorced me from the larger space within which I exist and, more importantly, other people within it).
> 
> She chuckled and told stories of how they used to find them "out there," pointing toward the woods, adding "I even went out there a few times." I told her I'd be glad to share anything I found, to which she replied, "Oh, that's not needed. I doubt you'll find any...but feel free to look." My spirit soared.
> 
> I spent the next 7 hours in some of the best ground available, although I could tell that someone had been there ahead of me. Regardless, I procured the second largest haul of the season in that timber. When I returned, dead-tired, to the house, I knocked on the door and handed a decent bag of 30-40 to her. Astounded, near speechless, she thanked me--and wanted to talk forever! And we talked for an hour.
> 
> Of all the miles walked, places visited, and discoveries made this season, while memorable, none compare to the grateful smile and delight she expressed in that moment. I'm reminded at this late stage in my game that any effort spent in making the genuine human connection can, in fact, make the season. It certainly made mine. The public lands I hunt, for which I am grateful--and wish there were more--just don't offer such an experience.


----------



## buckthornman

Amen.


----------



## tundraking

jg010682 said:


> Was a pretty good day found 39. Found a little patch of small dead elms that had 31 on southern edge of woods.
> View attachment 34618
> and i cant remember the name of these i know they are a type of turtle that are fairly rare i seen him in someones yard wile i was driving by
> View attachment 34620
> View attachment 34622
> i believe these are elm oysters can anyone who know a little more about them confirm that i founf them on a dead elm tree so im pretty confident with the id didnt pick them just took a pic


Nice find! And yes, those are elm oysters! Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## Manitoba Mushroom Moe

Uggh found Nada so far this year. I'm told still early. 

But did find a massive patch of fiddleheads. Harvested two shopping bags full already and probably another one each day for the next few days. And that's only taking like 10-20%


----------



## Demonthrall

Found 2 today! South facing slope/river bank, under a dead oak.


----------



## br5

sarahrose said:


> 4 areas today and a big fat ZERO! Tomorrow I go to private land, then I’m outta here.... this year has sucked so far. Too dry.


Sorry to hear that. That describes my season as well. I'm sticking around to celibate with others.


----------



## treebeardlennon

br5 said:


> I'm sticking around to celibate with others.


A man of the cloth, eh?


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> Todays haul, 55ish?, bout 2 pounds. Nothing in early spots, think the cold knocked all of mine out.
> View attachment 34594


From the looks of what I'm seeing in MN and WI, it would appear everything that's being found was already up. i.e. lots of big foots and frost bite and browning. Anyone seeing signs of a second flush yet?


----------



## br5

mntammy said:


> Today in Dakota County. Our late spot produced all of these. Soil was moist here


Those look fresh, all in one area/tree or scattered?


----------



## br5

Artishot92 said:


> I found my first morel! Of course right after I had given up I turned my head and noticed it. I'm feeling a little remorseful about harvesting it because it is maybe too old? It looks like there could be mold and a hole in the part that was closest to the ground. It's big and had fallen on its side. So when I got it home I put it in a bowl of water. A few minutes after I put it in there a red centipede climbed out on top of the morel! I DO NOT LIKE THEM. That was an experience. Thank goodness it's garbage day tomorrow, my garbage is at the end of the driveway with that centipede in it. Is that something that happens? Is that a sign of the morel being too old? 2 rolly polly bugs came out of it too. How long should/ can I leave it in water?


As long as the stem is white and the cap is not crumbling I eat them. If I'm fortunate to get into them I always sort out the older ones for the first mess in the frying pan. That's an eater for sure.


----------



## br5

treebeardlennon said:


> A man of the cloth, eh?


I guess, I'd rather be a man with a bag in the woods up there though. Just asked my son if he'd be willing to make another trip, he said he would, so it's not out of the question.


----------



## shroom god

Bucky! Thought you'd bled yourself dry in a thorn patch somewhere! Hope you're having a good season up there.


----------



## sarahrose

Well, that’s a wrap kids! Total was 6 for today.... I’m getting older so it gets harder each year to come up and go hard for 3-4 days.... especially with the last 2 years being total crap. 
I think my total for this year is 25 shrooms. I did see lots of pheasant backs, and some half frees, so it wasn’t all bad. Good luck to the rest of you! Darn mushrooms are really good at social distancing!


----------



## jg010682

Thanks @tundraking i was pretty sure thats what it was ive seen them before but im not to familiar with them.


----------



## jg010682

Found 5 so far today 2 nice blonds and 3 little greys that i left will pick them later if they are still there.


----------



## Trudee

Jacob6464 said:


> View attachment 34624
> On the board after easily 20 miles of just looking for morels. These morels at this spot were not here last week and found 3 tiny ones, probably stepped on others. Gonna be back in a week and see how big or rotten they got. My buddy actually saw the first one in this spot and the first one he has ever found... was pretty cool!
> 
> 13 morels
> Soil temp 58
> Shaded valley by big dead elm


Spotted your "Spirit Foul" mug and am guessing your an ultimate player. I play a lot in the Twin Cities and suspect if we bumped into each other in the woods we'd recognize each other right away. I suspect there are others out hunting since there is no disc to be had. Good luck!


----------



## tonkadad

Finally got on the board at my spot near Cologne. But it took almost three hours of walking and almost all of my usual spots were completely barren. Going back today to try some new areas


----------



## MycoMania

21 in 3 hours today, cut short due to wasting most of my day in flooded areas. Switched spots and it was textbook midseason. (I was at about 900 ft elevation near swamps, ponds and creeks.)

Good signs though, all fresh, interior clearings, north and east facings, left babies in the ground. This would have been a week ago without that cold snap. Need to start referring to MN weather as Sybil.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

MycoMania said:


> 21 in 3 hours today, cut short due to wasting most of my day in flooded areas. Switched spots and it was textbook midseason. (I was at about 900 ft elevation near swamps, ponds and creeks.)
> 
> Good signs though, all fresh, interior clearings, north and east facings, left babies in the ground. This would have been a week ago without that cold snap. Need to start referring to MN weather as Sybil.
> 
> View attachment 34676


which general region of Minnesota are you in? Is it better to start hunting more north now, or is the southern part of the state still looking promising for new flushes? Congrats on the find!!


----------



## stilz

I'm hoping there is a new flush popping now, but I'm not really seeing it.


----------



## MycoMania

sarahrose said:


> Well, that’s a wrap kids! Total was 6 for today.... I’m getting older so it gets harder each year to come up and go hard for 3-4 days.... especially with the last 2 years being total crap.
> I think my total for this year is 25 shrooms. I did see lots of pheasant backs, and some half frees, so it wasn’t all bad. Good luck to the rest of you! Darn mushrooms are really good at social distancing!


If you would like a few to take home toss me a PM.


----------



## MycoMania

I mainly hunt Brown, Blue Earth, Nicollet, Leseuer, Rice, Goodhue, and Scott Counties.


----------



## Old Elm

Made a quick hit & run across the border inti Minnesota today


----------



## MycoMania

stilz said:


> I'm hoping there is a new flush popping now, but I'm not really seeing it.


You still hunt a lot of the Metro right Stilz? Is anyone seeing poundage? 

I think the second flush is coming but its going to be in narrower areas. The 3 days of freezing temps shut down a lot of early areas. 1 or 2 nights wouldnt have been bad but 3 tipped the scales too far. Then that 4 inches of rain turned a thousand acres Ive walked from prime habitat to mud and stinging nettles up to your chest 2 weeks early. 

The microhabitats with just the right elevation and cover to have avoided the worst of the cold and with adequate drainage to have taken advantage of the rain I think will pop.


----------



## MycoMania

Old Elm said:


> Made a quick hit & run across the border into Minnesota today


Thats what Im talking about! Bluffs?


----------



## jg010682

Some fried smelt and shrooms on rice with ramp butter.


----------



## br5

stilz said:


> I'm hoping there is a new flush popping now, but I'm not really seeing it.


If you're not into them there's something wrong with season for sure.


----------



## br5

jg010682 said:


> Some fried smelt and shrooms on rice with ramp butter.
> View attachment 34682


I hope you guys know how blessed you are up there in gods country. Don't get much better than that.


----------



## jg010682

Oh im not sure about everyone else but there is no way i could move out of this state. I love it here!


----------



## Dtails

Everytime I find one that looks like the one on the left it always makes me think


----------



## Dtails

Dtails said:


> Everytime I find one that looks like the one on the left it always makes me think


The bottom


----------



## Jacob6464

Trudee said:


> Spotted your "Spirit Foul" mug and am guessing your an ultimate player. I play a lot in the Twin Cities and suspect if we bumped into each other in the woods we'd recognize each other right away. I suspect there are others out hunting since there is no disc to be had. Good luck!


Ultimate player? As in ultimate beer drinker haha


----------



## The Shit(aki)

There are a few spots where I’ve had some luck and found a couple large morels— do you know if the same spots keep producing within the same season? Would it worth going back again next week?


----------



## Jacob6464

I think this is the week within an hour south of the cities. Those tiny ones I found are definitely from this last rain.


----------



## stilz

MycoMania said:


> You still hunt a lot of the Metro right Stilz? Is anyone seeing poundage?
> 
> I think the second flush is coming but its going to be in narrower areas. The 3 days of freezing temps shut down a lot of early areas. 1 or 2 nights wouldnt have been bad but 3 tipped the scales too far. Then that 4 inches of rain turned a thousand acres Ive walked from prime habitat to mud and stinging nettles up to your chest 2 weeks early.
> 
> The microhabitats with just the right elevation and cover to have avoided the worst of the cold and with adequate drainage to have taken advantage of the rain I think will pop.


Yeah, I hunt the south suburbs and surrounding country. I haven't been back to my golden spots but I'm heading out there tomorrow to see what's happening. I wanted to wait and give some time to grow after the rain. I have found around a pound but I'm usually closer to 10 lbs. by now.


----------



## Trudee

Jacob6464 said:


> Ultimate player? As in ultimate beer drinker haha


There was/is(?) an ultimate frisbee team in the Cities called Spirit Foul, so I assumed you were connected. Oops.


----------



## sarahrose

MycoMania said:


> If you would like a few to take home toss me a PM.


Thank you for the offer... I honestly do not eat them, just my mother does, and my sister is super allergic to them... my mom is almost 80, so my sister and I are the eyes for her mushrooms...) I just enjoy hunting them, and of the ones we found, my mom gave away half of them to a man who had borrowed a truck to her and loves them, and kept the other 12 or so we found. I had people asking me for them, but I had really none to share this year like I have in past years.... such a bummer when I cannot pass them along. I’ll let you know if I change my mind, but thank you for the generous offer... hopefully my mom and sister are able to find a couple dozen more in the coming weeks.... we don’t need a lot... it’s more about the thrill of the hunt for me and being out with my mom.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

jg010682 said:


> Was a pretty good day found 39. Found a little patch of small dead elms that had 31 on southern edge of woods.
> View attachment 34618
> and i cant remember the name of these i know they are a type of turtle that are fairly rare i seen him in someones yard wile i was driving by
> View attachment 34620
> View attachment 34622
> i believe these are elm oysters can anyone who know a little more about them confirm that i founf them on a dead elm tree so im pretty confident with the id didnt pick them just took a pic


Box Turtle


----------



## bigrobshroommn

br5 said:


> Sorry to hear that. That describes my season as well. I'm sticking around to celibate with others.


I am having a tough time this year also. A really good start in early May. This week all I have been finding is that early May batch now patch prime.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> I am having a tough time this year also. A really good start in early May. This week all I have been finding is that early May batch now patch prime.


*past prime


----------



## mntammy

Artishot92 said:


> I found my first morel! Of course right after I had given up I turned my head and noticed it. I'm feeling a little remorseful about harvesting it because it is maybe too old? It looks like there could be mold and a hole in the part that was closest to the ground. It's big and had fallen on its side. So when I got it home I put it in a bowl of water. A few minutes after I put it in there a red centipede climbed out on top of the morel! I DO NOT LIKE THEM. That was an experience. Thank goodness it's garbage day tomorrow, my garbage is at the end of the driveway with that centipede in it. Is that something that happens? Is that a sign of the morel being too old? 2 rolly polly bugs came out of it too. How long should/ can I leave it in water?





bigrobshroommn said:


> *past prime


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> You still hunt a lot of the Metro right Stilz? Is anyone seeing poundage?
> 
> I think the second flush is coming but its going to be in narrower areas. The 3 days of freezing temps shut down a lot of early areas. 1 or 2 nights wouldnt have been bad but 3 tipped the scales too far. Then that 4 inches of rain turned a thousand acres Ive walked from prime habitat to mud and stinging nettles up to your chest 2 weeks early.
> 
> The microhabitats with just the right elevation and cover to have avoided the worst of the cold and with adequate drainage to have taken advantage of the rain I think will pop.





Jacob6464 said:


> Ultimate player? As in ultimate beer drinker haha


How about frisbee golf. There was is beer drinking involved with that.


----------



## mntammy

Hit 2 new areas and ran into fellow hunters. Nothing at first area. Hit another area only 2 we found were right off of the path. Hit our late spot and found the rest that were all fresh. Ran into a hunter there also. Last spot dense woods these were fresh.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

So for those who are striking it rich during this past week, what kind of terrain are you finding to be most successful?


----------



## The Shit(aki)

bigrobshroommn said:


> So for those who are striking it rich during this past week, what kind of terrain are you finding to be most successful?


surprisingly, I haven’t had any luck at all in the kinds of open spaces that I tend to see other hunters in, and had the most luck in elevated areas with pretty dense brush and mossy floors.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

I live in Winona county and I found 16 on a northern facing slope behind my house today. Very fresh. A friend and I went south to some state land and found a few on west facing slopes. They weren't as fresh. Focusing on my late spots tomorrow and from here on out unless I hear/see evidence of a late flush.


----------



## lablisalisa

Frustrating season. Got about 9 lbs in 2 days, then today not 1 mushroom. Super frustrating! Been hunting sw minnesota. Want to make a complete jump to SE MN by Hastings and surrounding cities, but also don’t want to waste an entire day driving for nothing. Anyone know if that area has trees that are still producing good amounts? I’ve always had good look at Minnesota but thinking about crossing the border into Wisconsin any feedback? Maybe it sucks everywhere?


----------



## SouthSlope

Found 13 tonight S of cities.

3 of them I had left for a week, so They were from before the rain and they had only grown 1”, so maybe 1.5” total. We found one patch of 3 beautiful 4” blonds near a dead aspen that I checked a week ago and there was nothing there a week ago.....then found several solos blonds that were 4” in a few miles of hiking. 

Strange year as many have said. This is prime country where we usually take about 50-100/year. Seems like fewer big hits and spread out onesie/twosies. 

Rechecked my early season spots and they are just done. Not a sign of life in 2 weeks.

All were found on S, SW slopes. On edges or within edge zone of woods. We hiked the woods and found nothing. 

Found my first 6 - 2 weeks ago, 6 more last week, 13 today. Only went out once per week. 

My perspective in my area is that the early greys are done. Season end blonds are up in low numbers. And if there is a good late season they are going to be tough to find in all the new growth.


----------



## SouthSlope




----------



## morchella ed

shroom god said:


> You're right. Sincere apologies to all for crossing that line. Wishing we had more public land is an idealistic folly.
> 
> On a more constructive note, mounting pressure on public lands forces us to reach out and reconnect with private landowners and seek permission to hunt. In actuality, that's how it was when I first hunted in the mid-60s. Landowners were more trusting then, and a knock on the door, smile, and promise of sharing always produced a smile in return and "Sure!"
> 
> A few weeks ago I summoned the courage to do so one morning. Boldly knocking on a door and asking permission to roam someone's woods used to be first nature to me. A lady, who I guess to be in her late 70s/early 80s, answered. In fumbling manner, I asked--fully realizing I was quite rusty--"Would you mind if..." (for all its convenience, my reliance on public land has unintentionally divorced me from the larger space within which I exist and, more importantly, other people within it).
> 
> She chuckled and told stories of how they used to find them "out there," pointing toward the woods, adding "I even went out there a few times." I told her I'd be glad to share anything I found, to which she replied, "Oh, that's not needed. I doubt you'll find any...but feel free to look." My spirit soared.
> 
> I spent the next 7 hours in some of the best ground available, although I could tell that someone had been there ahead of me. Regardless, I procured the second largest haul of the season in that timber. When I returned, dead-tired, to the house, I knocked on the door and handed a decent bag of 30-40 to her. Astounded, near speechless, she thanked me--and wanted to talk forever! And we talked for an hour.
> 
> Of all the miles walked, places visited, and discoveries made this season, while memorable, none compare to the grateful smile and delight she expressed in that moment. I'm reminded at this late stage in my game that any effort spent in making the genuine human connection can, in fact, make the season. It certainly made mine. The public lands I hunt, for which I am grateful--and wish there were more--just don't offer such an experience.


That is the best story I have heard on here. Honestly I've only knocked on doors twice. The first time was a uneasy older lady who said she should check with her sons but she'd call me back. Then I got a call that the sons weren't comfortable with a stranger walking around on her property. Second time, no one was at the house. I felt discouraged by those experiences and never tried it again, but this is inspiration to keep at it. Thanks Shroomgod!


----------



## morchella ed

Here’s my update from the last couple days: went out Wednesday all day. Found nothing on the higher up slopes (north sloping), found a few greys and some monster dirty grey-yellows in a valley near a creekbed. Then in a lowland spot with north facing slope behind found very nice beautiful blondes. Last year I found 80 greys in that spot, this year about 10 big pristine blondes. Hiked all day Thursday. Very little was found. A few old dried up blondes on steep south facing slopes, a couple decently fresh yellows in the valleys. Mostly nothing high up for both days and still pretty dry. I think this season is winding down folks but maybe I’m just winding down! Haha also every spot has had some cut stumps or cars parked on side of road (even random spots that I really don’t expect others to check) competition is steep out there this year folks!


----------



## morchella ed




----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

morchella ed said:


> View attachment 34732


Are those salvaged stump trimmings at the top right? I definitely have resorted to doing that this year. I foraged more stump leftovers than actual morels on my last trip out. I felt a little pathetic doing so, but hey, waste not want not.


----------



## CT_MUSH

Can someone help me identify these? I left them be until I know what they are. 

Thanks!!


----------



## triarchy

A guess, maybe a Jack O'lantern or _Omphalotus illudens? Check out the Kuo's Mushroom Expert site for more pics and description. If so, dont eat unless you are interested in a drastic weight loss program via vomiting and diarrhea _


----------



## rationalcog

CT_MUSH said:


> Can someone help me identify these? I left them be until I know what they are.
> 
> Thanks!!


They look like they MIGHT be velvet foot (Flammulina velutipes). Heavy emphasis on might. Spore prints and some additional study would be needed to verify, since the deadly galerina can look similar. Mushrooms like this deserve a lot of respect and caution. Perhaps someone else can tell more from the pics — I’ve never found velvet foot, but I have found a lot of galerinas!


----------



## May madness

one lone fresh one on lunch break it wasn't there on monday


----------



## wade

Old Elm said:


> Made a quick hit & run across the border inti Minnesota today
> View attachment 34678


You got Life Looking Mighty Good there Man


----------



## 23566

I’ve mostly given up, but I think I might go walk Minnehaha creek again. There’s a park In the cities that had a controlled burn very early spring this year. Worth a peek. ... might try to talk the family into a trip North this weekend?


----------



## MycoMania

84 Today. My advice, push deep, if a woods isn't producing switch. Hit 3 areas today, 2 were onesie twosies...amounted to about a dozen. Then I got into a place that was thick with them, decent numbers and frequency. Hilly, lots of deep ravines, predominantly elm and cottonwood and both species were producing. Freshness varied which gives me hope. Humps and dips, typically good drainage and cover in areas that gently roll if you can envision what Im trying to get at. 


Interiors, edges, early and late spots. Found a flush of about 40 growing out the side of a steep east facing ravine. Ever goat slide 50 feet just so you can get in position to spider crawl back up to a mushroom patch?


----------



## tundraking

Holy crap Mycomania... Nice haul! 


I’ve been driving by this tree every day by my house along the railroad tracks, and finally decided to take a look. Found a few hiding!
Threw a find em’ pic in for some fun.


----------



## tundraking

Lets not forget pizza Friday!!


----------



## MycoMania

CT_MUSH said:


> Can someone help me identify these? I left them be until I know what they are.
> 
> Thanks!!


Im guessing Jacks, don't Velvet Foots have a ring on the stipe? Maybe Im thinking of Honeys.


----------



## Fresh Forager

Went on my first solo adventure about an hour south of the cities. This is my third attempt since I've started to learn what I'm looking for. Found these two cuties after stopping to take a picture of a couple of neat looking shelf mushrooms pushing the bark off of an old cottonwood. They were just sitting and waiting for me! Grabbed a couple of young pheasant backs as well and I'm planning on throwing them all into an omelette for breakfast.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

tundraking said:


> Lets not forget pizza Friday!!
> View attachment 34754


this is beautiful!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Hard work tends to pay off for those who persevere!


MycoMania said:


> 84 Today. My advice, push deep, if a woods isn't producing switch. Hit 3 areas today, 2 were onesie twosies...amounted to about a dozen. Then I got into a place that was thick with them, decent numbers and frequency. Hilly, lots of deep ravines, predominantly elm and cottonwood and both species were producing. Freshness varied which gives me hope. Humps and dips, typically good drainage and cover in areas that gently roll if you can envision what Im trying to get at.
> 
> 
> Interiors, edges, early and late spots. Found a flush of about 40 growing out the side of a steep east facing ravine. Ever goat slide 50 feet just so you can get in position to spider crawl back up to a mushroom patch?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

tundraking said:


> Holy crap Mycomania... Nice haul!
> 
> 
> I’ve been driving by this tree every day by my house along the railroad tracks, and finally decided to take a look. Found a few hiding!
> Threw a find em’ pic in for some fun.


I spotted 3


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Spent 2 hours looking in a honey hole I found last year. Nothing! South and now written off. Went to another North facing and found these 4. Barely made it out. It got dark really quick.


----------



## morchella ed

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> Are those salvaged stump trimmings at the top right? I definitely have resorted to doing that this year. I foraged more stump leftovers than actual morels on my last trip out. I felt a little pathetic doing so, but hey, waste not want not.


Yep! You bet.


----------



## morchella ed

triarchy said:


> A guess, maybe a Jack O'lantern or _Omphalotus illudens? Check out the Kuo's Mushroom Expert site for more pics and description. If so, dont eat unless you are interested in a drastic weight loss program via vomiting and diarrhea _


It's not jack o lantern i'm pretty sure.


----------



## morchella ed

MycoMania said:


> 84 Today. My advice, push deep, if a woods isn't producing switch. Hit 3 areas today, 2 were onesie twosies...amounted to about a dozen. Then I got into a place that was thick with them, decent numbers and frequency. Hilly, lots of deep ravines, predominantly elm and cottonwood and both species were producing. Freshness varied which gives me hope. Humps and dips, typically good drainage and cover in areas that gently roll if you can envision what Im trying to get at.
> 
> 
> Interiors, edges, early and late spots. Found a flush of about 40 growing out the side of a steep east facing ravine. Ever goat slide 50 feet just so you can get in position to spider crawl back up to a mushroom patch?


Hey Myco, I'm assuming when you say elms were producing you're referring to dead elms. Were you also checking dead cottonwoods? I typically don't but maybe I'll convert! I know generally what to look for in terms of "how dead" a dead elm is (like peeling bark, branches, etc.), but what about with cottonwoods?


----------



## MycoMania

morchella ed said:


> Hey Myco, I'm assuming when you say elms were producing you're referring to dead elms. Were you also checking dead cottonwoods? I typically don't but maybe I'll convert! I know generally what to look for in terms of "how dead" a dead elm is (like peeling bark, branches, etc.), but what about with cottonwoods?


I seem to find the most near elms who are shedding branch bark but the main trunk is just starting to blister up and away from the wood. I used to check every bare flagpole in the woods, now if the trunk is bare I just give the area a once over.

I always check cottons......beaver cuts, wind and lightning kills. I dont actively seek them out but when I see them I will go way out of my way to look. I find them near dying ash as well, but it seems to be a really specific environment.


----------



## jg010682

Picked 12 shrooms yesterday and left 3 behind to grow. Then came back and made breaded shrooms some wild asparagus that my brother picked and some snausages!


----------



## MycoMania

Ran out and checked a beautiful grouping of 5 BIG elms and a bunch of toothpicks in various stages of dying grouped up in probably about a quarter acre. Early spot, very open inner woods, little undergrowth, basically no cover terrain wise except a gentle slope. Third season since finding it, past two years produced big about 12-15 days after first tinies are reported in the metro. Found 15 there about 10 days ago, this was my third stop since, 2 past prime and that's it. Open western orientation, textbook example of what to avoid right now I think. Basically got mugged by the cold and rain.


----------



## Sam Segale

so is the season pretty much over? If I go north of the cities an hour do I have better potential there or keep going to spots in se sw mn and check north spots?


----------



## jg010682

Honestly i was just down by monticelo area and they were prety tuff to come by there but i think if we get this rain here the next few days we should get another flush. North of royalton though is pretty crispy needs rain for much of anything to happen i think.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Id please.


MycoMania said:


> I seem to find the most near elms who are shedding branch bark but the main trunk is just starting to blister up and away from the wood. I used to check every bare flagpole in the woods, now if the trunk is bare I just give the area a once over. I find them near dying ash as well, but it seems to be a really specific environment.
> 
> I always check cottons......beaver cuts, wind and lightning kills. I dont actively seek them out but when I see them I will go way out of my way to look. I find them near dying ash as well, but it seems to be a really specific environment.


Have you ever had luck with the larger fallen trees that turn into moss bu


MycoMania said:


> I seem to find the most near elms who are shedding branch bark but the main trunk is just starting to blister up and away from the wood. I used to check every bare flagpole in the woods, now if the trunk is bare I just give the area a once over. I find them near dying ash as well, but it seems to be a really specific environment.
> 
> I always check cottons......beaver cuts, wind and lightning kills. I dont actively seek them out but when I see them I will go way out of my way to look. I find them near dying ash as well, but it seems to be a really specific environment.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

bigrobshroommn said:


> Id please.
> Have you ever had luck with the larger fallen trees that turn into moss bu


Those are beautiful fresh chickens. Nice find! I haven't seen any yet this year.


----------



## LoHaze

bigrobshroommn said:


> Id please.
> Have you ever had luck with the larger fallen trees that turn into moss bu


Those look like chicken of the woods but I’ve always found them later in the summer


----------



## jg010682

bigrobshroommn said:


> Id please.
> Have you ever had luck with the larger fallen trees that turn into moss bu


That is lataporus sulfurous its one type of chicken of the woods that grows on wood the other one that we have here in mn is lataporus cincinnatus that one grow out of roots of trees and the other kind that grows on the tree we dont have here in Minnesota i would have to look up the name


----------



## jg010682

Found some ousters got back and realized we could only salvage half of them they were full of magets already unfortunatly.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

Are these shaggy manes or just inky caps, do you think? The very last ones looked like a cross between pheasant back and oysters, but I wasn’t entirely sure.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> Id please.
> Have you ever had luck with the larger fallen trees that turn into moss bu



I have but I assume it was from a fragment of a root system from said tree that had somehow persisted enough to support a small colony of mycelium. Every year they pop in places that make you scratch your head.

Nice bock bock!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

3 hours no morels. Wet boots full of water and empty bag with no morels. Found the chicken of the woods. Passed on it due to uncertainty. Going back to grab tomorrow! Thanks for the Identification. Going to check some new spots tomorrow. Good luck to all.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> 3 hours no morels. Wet boots full of water and empty bag with no morels. Found the chicken of the woods. Passed on it due to uncertainty. Going back to grab tomorrow! Thanks for the Identification. Going to check some new spots tomorrow. Good luck to all.


Oh did I say chicken? I meant super deadly polyporous amanita. Whats the location? Ill go remove it before anyone gets sick! 

Seriously though, a beautiful chicken! If you're getting water in your boots try to get about 100-200 more feet of elevation if the area allows. Looked like I had trench foot a few days ago from slogging through that crap, and just like you, for nothin.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Went out in the rain with rain gear. All water runs to your boots. Funtimes!


MycoMania said:


> Oh did I say chicken? I meant super deadly polyporous amanita. Whats the location? Ill go remove it before anyone gets sick!
> 
> Seriously though, a beautiful chicken! If you're getting water in your boots try to get about 100-200 more feet of elevation if the area allows. Looked like I had trench foot a few days ago from slogging through that crap, and just like you, for nothin.


----------



## MycoMania

The Shitaki said:


> Are these shaggy manes or just inky caps, do you think? The very last ones looked like a cross between pheasant back and oysters, but I wasn’t entirely sure.


95% certain on shaggy manes. Ive spotted those polypores as well, definitely not oysters, think they're a smaller species from the PB Genus.


----------



## stilz

I went out for 3 hours and found nearly 3 lbs. It's peak season with north slopes producing the best.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stilz said:


> I went out for 3 hours and found nearly 3 lbs. It's peak season with north slopes producing the best.
> View attachment 34904


Couple bigfoots in that pile. Nice!


----------



## rationalcog

stilz said:


> I went out for 3 hours and found nearly 3 lbs. It's peak season with north slopes producing the best.
> View attachment 34904


Life goals right there to have enough miles under my belt to dial in the multi-pound hauls


----------



## stilz

bigrobshroommn said:


> Couple bigfoots in that pile. Nice!


Yeah! The biggest one was close to 12" until the top fell off.


----------



## Jacob6464

stilz said:


> I went out for 3 hours and found nearly 3 lbs. It's peak season with north slopes producing the best.
> View attachment 34904


Nice!! Just cooked up my first morels and was thinking I’d rather have a bunch more morels and no ribeye for dinner


----------



## MycoMania

stilz said:


> I went out for 3 hours and found nearly 3 lbs. It's peak season with north slopes producing the best.
> View attachment 34904


I love those pretty little greys!


----------



## 23566

stilz said:


> Yeah! The biggest one was close to 12" until the top fell off.


What part of the state are you in? What I’m saying is - do I need to get in my car right now and head North?


----------



## stilz

HolMorel said:


> What part of the state are you in? What I’m saying is - do I need to get in my car right now and head North?


No, this is Dakota/Scott county.


----------



## Shane Hager

Found the biggest ones I've ever seen on a walk to the park six feet off a heavily used trail right by my house in Dakota County. There were more past their prime.


----------



## 23566

stilz said:


> No, this is Dakota/Scott county.


Good to know - headed out in Hennepin & got at least one so far ...


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Had a wet dream on elm street this morning. Found a flush finally. Big foots alot past prime also. Also found a nice bluff rock face view of the river. Saw a Piliated Wood Pecker and some Wood Ducks. It all made one of the most treacherous voyages through Minnesota Mangroves, steep ravines and over and under dozens of downed tornado trees worth while. 3 hours of labor.


----------



## 23566

plus a Yummi Bear, nice work. I only found one, lone big one. Making myself a morel cheeseburger now. Might have to have a Yummi Bear, too.


bigrobshroommn said:


> Had a wet dream on elm street this morning. Found a flush finally. Big foots alot past prime also. Also found a nice bluff rock face view of the river. Saw a Piliated Wood Pecker and some Wood Ducks. It all made one of the most treacherous voyages through Minnesota Mangroves, steep ravines and over and under dozens of downed tornado trees worth while. 3 hours of labor.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

HolMorel said:


> plus a Yummi Bear, nice work. I only found one, lone big one. Making myself a morel cheeseburger now. Might have to have a Yummi Bear, too.


I told myself no beer until I find. Coors was for the find, Yummi Bear was for the completed mission. Before I found those bigfoots, I was dreading the trek back out. Now bigfoots, taters, pork chops and ribeyes slow cooking on the weber.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> I told myself no beer until I find. Coors was for the find, Yummi Bear was for the completed mission. Before I found those bigfoots, I was dreading the trek back out. Now bigfoots, taters, pork chops and ribeyes slow cooking on the weber.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Later on drove down to Nerstrand. Parkinglot was full. (WTF)? So that was a NOstrand. Before heading out to state parks you might want to call. Lesson learned. Thanks co-vid.


----------



## jg010682

15 more jars of ramp butter! Thanks fpr that recipe @Wendelina its much better than what i was doing last year.


----------



## Sam Segale

Going out tomorrow think ill have better luck north or south?


----------



## jg010682

I would head north everything i found on Wednesday thirsday and friday was all on southern edges of the woods didnt find anything in the woods so they should be going now a little bit deaper in and maybe west and north facing now too. @Sam Segale


----------



## bigrobshroommn

jg010682 said:


> 15 more jars of ramp butter! Thanks fpr that recipe @Wendelina its much better than what i was doing last year.
> View attachment 34986


Yum!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

North face fosho! The freezes stunted all the soutern stuff. Read back. It is a fact!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

The mother load host that I found with bigfoots and lots of expired was 30’ to 50’ down from the top ridge of a north faced!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I had to adapt my game this year. Usually I am good to go with my needs for the year within the first few weeks of the season. Good bellies full, sharing and dehydrating. Harvesting from early spots only. This year has been difficult. Doesn't help that I just started with a new company. Getting time off. The woods are also getting more pressure than ever because everything is shut down besides the woods.


----------



## Shane Hager

Update on last post, found more on my way back. Fried in ghee and bacon fat.


----------



## mntammy

We went out early during rain. Our late spot is still producing. Found the gray one leaving woods.


----------



## jg010682

Still picking them in the princton area? @mntammy


----------



## mntammy

Metro area


----------



## jg010682

Took my brother out to one of my spots and picked 12! Going to go search some morr spots yet before the end of the day.


----------



## jg010682

I gave my bro another spot in town to check its one tree he found 24 on that tree! Could only save 14 though unfortunately. He is luckey the kung flu is spreading around town and i have copd or i would have been there to pick it already.


----------



## jg010682

Looks like this will be about the last week to find anything around the St Cloud area.


----------



## Ben Perry

How important is it to be looking on certain hills? Should I only ever hunt on south facing slopes?

I’ve only found 9 morels over the past 2 weeks. Also, all of them I found were lone morels, no patches or groups. I’ve been hunting since I was a kid (roughly 8 years) so I’m fairly confident in my abilities. But I feel like this year just isn’t the best for mushrooms. Maybe it’s just me and my spots. Is anyone else getting lower yields this year?


----------



## Sam Segale

Ben Perry said:


> How important is it to be looking on certain hills? Should I only ever hunt on south facing slopes?
> 
> I’ve only found 9 morels over the past 2 weeks. Also, all of them I found were lone morels, no patches or groups. I’ve been hunting since I was a kid (roughly 8 years) so I’m fairly confident in my abilities. But I feel like this year just isn’t the best for mushrooms. Maybe it’s just me and my spots. Is anyone else getting lower yields this year?


Been out non stop covering miles and got 1/5 of my normal haul. Was hoping for a big flush but didn't happen down south, In the metro, or north.


----------



## Ben Perry

Ben Perry said:


> How important is it to be looking on certain hills? Should I only ever hunt on south facing slopes?
> 
> I’ve only found 9 morels over the past 2 weeks. Also, all of them I found were lone morels, no patches or groups. I’ve been hunting since I was a kid (roughly 8 years) so I’m fairly confident in my abilities. But I feel like this year just isn’t the best for mushrooms. Maybe it’s just me and my spots. Is anyone else getting lower yields this year?


*Follow up: Do morels move up or down hill throughout the season?


----------



## Ben Perry

Sam Segale said:


> Been out non stop covering miles and got 1/5 of my normal haul. Was hoping for a big flush but didn't happen down south, In the metro, or north.


Same thing man. Must be a bad year.


----------



## MycoMania

No fun in the woods for me until Wednesday, nice finds folks!


----------



## ruralshroomer

Has anyone ever hunted up around the mille lacs area? Just wondering if blonds are found up that way or are there only blacks that far north?


----------



## MycoMania

ruralshroomer said:


> Has anyone ever hunted up around the mille lacs area? Just wondering if blonds are found up that way or are there only blacks that far north?


If you luck into a dying elm its possible, but aspen stands are far more common up there.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

ruralshroomer said:


> Has anyone ever hunted up around the mille lacs area? Just wondering if blonds are found up that way or are there only blacks that far north?


a friend of mine just found a BUNCH of decently sized black morels a little south of voyageurs national park, so I think they’re pretty far up north!


----------



## stilz

The metro is still producing. Bottom 1/3 of north slopes. Some monsters out there.


----------



## ruralshroomer

Thanks for the info, my wife and I just moved to the area. I'm used to hunting the bluffs south of the city so this area is completely new to me.


----------



## Mason

Found a few pheasants, and oysters in real low ground. No real good rain here. Very dry. Good to hear you guys are having some luck.


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

Northern Stearns County


----------



## Walking Shuz

bigrobshroommn said:


> Later on drove down to Nerstrand. Parkinglot was full. (WTF)? So that was a NOstrand. Before heading out to state parks you might want to call. Lesson learned. Thanks co-vid.


I thought about Nerstrand as well. Glad I didn't bother now. However I've been there mushroom hunting before with the parking lot full and with Mn Mycological Society and still did pretty good. It is a big park with lots of hard to get to corners.


----------



## Sam Segale

Anyone know what these are. Im almost positive mot.pheseny back. Thank


----------



## Sam Segale

Pictures attatches


----------



## Mason

Sam Segale said:


> Pictures attatches


Definitely not pheasant back. Looks like some kind of polypor.


----------



## Mason

Finally getting some rain up here. Should be a good weekend coming up.


----------



## jg010682

found a some nice clusters 20 just in that area around them! Im up to 33 today.


----------



## br5

mntammy said:


> We went out early during rain. Our late spot is still producing. Found the gray one leaving woods.


Still fresh too, season could last easily into next weekend. Under-story and possibly mosquitoes will come into play though, but that keeps the weak out of the woods.


----------



## Sam Segale

What area are you hunting north south metro?


----------



## jg010682

Found 42 today was pretty wet out but what the heck i figure there probably isnt to many more days to hunt them.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35056
> found a some nice clisters 20 just in that area around them! Im up to 33 today.


Jackpot! Nice


----------



## bigrobshroommn

jg010682 said:


> Found 42 today was pretty wet out but what the heck i figure there probably isnt to many more days to hunt them.
> View attachment 35058


Tell us more about the terrain that you scored that jackpot! Looked pretty open to me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I was about to throw the white towel. These reports are promising. Hey JG, you in the metro (north or south) or outstate?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Walking Shuz said:


> I thought about Nerstrand as well. Glad I didn't bother now. However I've been there mushroom hunting before with the parking lot full and with Mn Mycological Society and still did pretty good. It is a big park with lots of hard to get to corners.


They had 2 park/dnr workers diverting traffic blocking the entrance. You cant park along the road ways outside of the lot. They wouldnt be able to make money then.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

ruralshroomer said:


> Has anyone ever hunted up around the mille lacs area? Just wondering if blonds are found up that way or are there only blacks that far north?


Sounds like coniferous woods up that way. Blacks.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Lone Dire Wolf said:


> Northern Stearns County


Definitely a thumbs up! Nice!


----------



## jg010682

@bigrobshroommn I have still been finding most of mine on southern edges or slopes north of the metro. I did start to find some out into the woods a ways though but it wont last long i dont think. This weekend should still be good north of the metro but the following week is questionable. Its not like the hilly stuff you guys hunt south of the twin cities most of it is pretty flat and once thing get going it goes pretty quick.


----------



## MycoMania

jg010682 said:


> Found 42 today was pretty wet out but what the heck i figure there probably isnt to many more days to hunt them.
> View attachment 35058


Beauties! Im dying to get back out!


----------



## Mason

I must have circled a hundred dead elms this afternoon. No morels. But i did score a basket of oysters!!!!


----------



## stilz

I'm giving it one last shot tomorrow for a couple of hours. I'll post what I find.


----------



## Shane Hager

stilz said:


> I'm giving it one last shot tomorrow for a couple of hours. I'll post what I find.


Gonna try some new north facing spots in Dakota County tomorrow. Maybe I'll run into you. Think this is it for the south metro or will this rain produce a new batch?


----------



## MycoMania

Ground temps are too high for fruiting in the normal areas, we are starting to see the end of it. Hitting some deep ravines today to see if I can find any new growth.


----------



## jg010682

Going to go try some new turf and see if i can find anything hopefully there are still a few around.


----------



## Lone Dire Wolf

Saw a guy in Eden Prairie on a bike path this past Monday, he was trying to be discreet with a grocery bag of morels but I had to call him out and ask him if they were in fact morels and if they were found in the area...I know you didn't want to answer me but you hesitantly said "yes" to both my questions....I kind of put you on the spot but you were cordial, was that anyone on here? lol


----------



## rationalcog

Found 5 larger morels and a really nice chicken of the woods on north and west slopes in the rainy metro this morning. 

I think they’re still out there sporadically, but be prepared to find some crumbly ones too. 

The spots I collected from last year on June 6 have produced now, so I don’t know if that is just seasonal variation or if they’ll produce again and I missed the first flush last year? I don’t think it has been much, if any warmer than last year, and definitely drier than last year. Lots of hypotheses circling around in my head to try to explain the year’s observations, which I’m sure will all be disproven next year. Good luck with the rest of the season everyone!


----------



## Palabalo

Spent a couple hours at Lebanon hills, found nothing. I used to have spots down in Iowa but I don't go to school there anymore. Hoping to hit a couple parks, later today. Any advice for the Dakota county/Eagan area?


----------



## LoHaze

Well I’m done for the season, turned out to be a decent season for me. Had 5 meals with morels, shared some with the neighbors and have a decent amount dehydrated. I did find the biggest one I’ve ever found last week. Went out yesterday hunting for Bigfoot, found about a dozen but only picked 4, the others were all too far gone. Had sausage, morel and cheese omelette’s for breakfast cooked in ramp butter. First time ever making ramp butter, that stuff’s amazing! Good luck to the rest of you who are still hunting. Til next year!


----------



## ruralshroomer

Decent day in elk river area. Found lots of bigfoots that were to far gone, managed to save a few and find 4 nice big greys. Some of the big yellows were as big as my boot


----------



## wade

Lone Dire Wolf said:


> Saw a guy in Eden Prairie on a bike path this past Monday, he was trying to be discreet with a grocery bag of morels but I had to call him out and ask him if they were in fact morels and if they were found in the area...I know you didn't want to answer me but you hesitantly said "yes" to both my questions....I kind of put you on the spot but you were cordial, was that anyone on here? lol


That is a Tuff one..
But he should have had those hidden
So.... Thank You for the Funny Reporting


----------



## jg010682

Found 14 today think im about done for the year. Might try to get out one more time.


----------



## The Shit(aki)

I went to my spot and a huge one was taken by somebody else Congratulations, I guess haha


----------



## wade

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35078
> Found 14 today think im about done for the year. Might try to get out one more time.


Yep thems looking bout done..
But still pretty good..
So keep Hunting Man


----------



## 23566

I had to post my ramp butter labels (gave some to friends & family this year). I’m done hunting for 2020. Til next year, Mud Ducks!


----------



## stilz

Palabalo said:


> Spent a couple hours at Lebanon hills, found nothing. I used to have spots down in Iowa but I don't go to school there anymore. Hoping to hit a couple parks, later today. Any advice for the Dakota county/Eagan area?


Lebanon isn't very good. Not that many good elms. Check out Murphy Hanrehan, it's still producing.


----------



## jg010682

Anybody else still finding any?


----------



## MycoMania

Hit some deep south and east facing ravines today, kind of places you cant really see much sky up through the canopy, south facings nothing, east facing produced a few. On a typical year Id be seeing 2 inch greys in these areas at this point. Heading to some different areas with similar habitat tomorrow but all north facing. Cant complain as Ive had a decent season but concerned my late areas maybe just arent going to warm up in time.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I am checking out for the season! I wish you all the best of luck. Duck, duck, duck, grey, duck! Get it right!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hit the motherlode yesterday!!! Low spots /creeck beds close to mix Aspen-Living Elm. Found over 50 hand sized blonds in one spot. Now is time for the real mushrooms, chanterelles here I come!!!!!!


----------



## tundraking

Hit a late spot and found a few. I've found enough for a few meals and gave a few away to friends for some morel/ramp omelettes. It might be time to get going on summer projects. AND... summer foraging is just around the corner!


----------



## Sam Segale

North, South, or metro area?


Chanterelle nut said:


> Hit the motherlode yesterday!!! Low spots /creeck beds close to mix Aspen-Living Elm. Found over 50 hand sized blonds in one spot. Now is time for the real mushrooms, chanterelles here I come!!!!!!


----------



## tundraking

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hit the motherlode yesterday!!! Low spots /creeck beds close to mix Aspen-Living Elm. Found over 50 hand sized blonds in one spot. Now is time for the real mushrooms, chanterelles here I come!!!!!!


Wow! Awesome find! Thats what a person needs at the end of the season. Congrats!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Sam Segale said:


> North, South, or metro area?


North west from metro


----------



## Sgwebster

New guy here. I’m scratching my head trying to figure how I’m not finding anything in the same exact area that have produced. I know it’s been dry but now with the rain from a few days ago, still nothing. The only thing I can think of is rabbits. Any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## jg010682

Having that same problem at one of my spots usually i would have picked a few out of it but nothing this year its dryer than iver ever seen it down in there i think its just a bad year for some spots


----------



## jg010682

I did pick 5 from one other spot though think im calling it quits on the morels for this year time to start looking for chickens and maybe some more oysters.


----------



## mntammy

Our late spot is still producing.


----------



## Mason




----------



## Mason

Another year without any morels. And the oysters are drying up. I had high hopes, for this spot, but nothing. Except this spring chicken


----------



## Inthewild

Stay strong. Oysters, Chicken of the woods, Coral tips, Lyons Mane, chantrelles, and others just around the corner. That is if you can survive the Murder Gnats.


----------



## Mason

Inthewild said:


> Stay strong. Oysters, Chicken of the woods, Coral tips, Lyons Mane, chantrelles, and others just around the corner. That is if you can survive the Murder Gnats.


Always strong!! Just tired of these illusive morels. Ohh im gonna score soon!! Chickens, boletes, hedgehogs, chants, lobsters!!! I can find them!!!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Anybody else still finding any?


Found about 20 today but only 3 were still good


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

bigrobshroommn said:


> Sounds like coniferous woods up that way. Blacks.


I'm from milaca and yes lots of large yellows, few grays and even fewer blacks, tons of pheasants backs, oysters are coming along slowly.


----------



## Sam Segale

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> I'm from milaca and yes lots of large yellows, few grays and even fewer blacks, tons of pheasants backs, oysters are coming along slowly.


So you are still finding yellows and greys up there?


----------



## morel rat

I picked about 50 big yellows still solid and some nice greys..
Had a few that were softball size!
Hoping to go out tomorrow for the day!


----------



## jg010682

Were you south of the cities @morel rat?


----------



## Sam Segale

morel rat said:


> I picked about 50 big yellows still solid and some nice greys..
> Had a few that were softball size!
> Hoping to go out tomorrow for the day!


Up north? By mille lacs?


----------



## KUFF613

Is this what I think it is?


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Sam Segale said:


> So you are still finding yellows and greys up there?


Yep south facing exposed areas were already getting past prime on Thursday, goin deep into MWMA on Saturday hoping the cooler weather will allow a so called second or late flush of yellows.


Sam Segale said:


> So you are still finding yellows and greys up there?


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

KUFF613 said:


> Is this what I think it is?


Looks like the remnants of my sharp blade cutting through a nice juicy yellow earlier this week. I feel your pain!!


----------



## KUFF613

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> Looks like the remnants of my sharp blade cutting through a nice juicy yellow earlier this week. I feel your pain!!


agghhhhh I knew it! I have had such a horrible time finding morels this year, I wanted to cry when I saw that haha. Always next year!


----------



## Sam Segale

I'd throw you some cash to help me point out some good areas. I didnt do well in the cities this year


----------



## wade

Mason said:


> Always strong!! Just tired of these illusive morels. Ohh im gonna score soon!! Chickens, boletes, hedgehogs, chants, lobsters!!! I can find them!!!


Very interesting @Mason and Everyone
Well you still have all of your absolute information from that spot..
So Good Job on Confirmation!!
* your spot reminds me of two different spots of mine.. we call..
one..
* "Pig tails"
the other
* "Three tales end"
They are two separate 15 acre Valleys and are separated by the..
Main Ridge "Turkey Turn"
They're so awesome and intriguing
But we never find in them..
However we do find all around..
within an 1/8 mile
* Perhaps Me and Chewy will hunt there tomorrow..and may find something SUMMER FUNGI ..as you have


----------



## kb

My god what is going on in Minneapolis? How did the violent gain so much control? Arrest the cops, have a trial, give them a sentence that fits the crime. Sorry hard to think morels as anarchists try to destroy our country.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

kb said:


> My god what is going on in Minneapolis? How did the violent gain so much control? Arrest the cops, have a trial, give them a sentence that fits the crime. Sorry hard to think morels as anarchists try to destroy our country.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

In years past when my faith in humanity has faltered I've always found solace in the presence of nature and the embrace of the forest. Hope is not gone just because common sense has been forgotten.


----------



## Ricky Bobbie

I Am new to mushroom hunting, but the woods are peaceful and beautiful!


----------



## Sam Segale

Ricky Bobbie said:


> I Am new to mushroom hunting, but the woods are peaceful and beautiful!


You finding chicken of the woods in metro area or down south?


----------



## Ricky Bobbie

Sam Segale said:


> You finding chicken of the woods in metro area or down south?


South metro. Farmington area


----------



## kb

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> In years past when my faith in humanity has faltered I've always found solace in the presence of nature and the embrace of the forest. Hope is not gone just because common sense has been forgotten.


I hear you. Watched to much Jerry Springer style news. The police that break the rules are a tiny percent as are the people destroying things. Took a long hike today and changed my perspective.


----------



## mntammy

Found a few today in our late spot. So we missed these 3 days ago when we were there.


----------



## Shane Hager

Well that's it for me this spring. Found three new spots. Three old honey holes stopped producing. Anything to look forward to for the summer? I've exclusively only gone after morels.


----------



## jg010682

Chickens chantrells and hen of the woods are 3 things to look forward to.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Chickens chantrells and hen of the woods are 3 things to look forward to.
> View attachment 35234
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35238
> View attachment 35234
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35238


Nice to find the chickens still in the witches butter stage, went out for a last search for morels yesterday and I don't know what is worse not finding anything or finding 3-4 lbs of crumbling bug infested giant yellows. You've got me switching gears towards chicken this week, your posts have me very motivated. Thanks and happy hunting! Oh yeah and watch out for ticks,walked through a hoard yesterday&had at least 20 on each leg. UUUGGGHHH!!!


jg010682 said:


> Chickens chantrells and hen of the woods are 3 things to look forward to.
> View attachment 35234
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35238
> View attachment 35234
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35238


----------



## Mason

wade said:


> Very interesting @Mason and Everyone
> Well you still have all of your absolute information from that spot..
> So Good Job on Confirmation!!
> * your spot reminds me of two different spots of mine.. we call..
> one..
> * "Pig tails"
> the other
> * "Three tales end"
> They are two separate 15 acre Valleys and are separated by the..
> Main Ridge "Turkey Turn"
> They're so awesome and intriguing
> But we never find in them..
> However we do find all around..
> within an 1/8 mile
> * Perhaps Me and Chewy will hunt there tomorrow..and may find something SUMMER FUNGI ..as you have
> View attachment 35170


Nice rig wade!!!!!!


----------



## Mason

wade said:


> Very interesting @Mason and Everyone
> Well you still have all of your absolute information from that spot..
> So Good Job on Confirmation!!
> * your spot reminds me of two different spots of mine.. we call..
> one..
> * "Pig tails"
> the other
> * "Three tales end"
> They are two separate 15 acre Valleys and are separated by the..
> Main Ridge "Turkey Turn"
> They're so awesome and intriguing
> But we never find in them..
> However we do find all around..
> within an 1/8 mile
> * Perhaps Me and Chewy will hunt there tomorrow..and may find something SUMMER FUNGI ..as you have
> View attachment 35170


Nice rig wade!!!!!!


Shane Hager said:


> Well that's it for me this spring. Found three new spots. Three old honey holes stopped producing. Anything to look forward to for the summer? I've exclusively only gone after morels.


The best mushrooms are yet to come!!!


----------



## wade

Mason said:


> Nice rig wade!!!!!!


Oh...yes...im really Enjoying this Truck..
I always wanted one..got it for $400
* Me and Robinbluebird put the quick Camouflage paint job on it..
* its my Daily driver & Farm Truck
* everything works
*4cyl, 4x4, automatic transmission
* doesn't leak any fluids
* so small it will go where a jeep can't fit
* its already all banged up, 
* so no worries if I Hit a Tree or scratch it up
* so I named it the "Tree Hugger"
* its a 1998 Chevrolet Tracker
* I'm gonna keep it..
* so I'm putting $$Money into Normal maintenance on suspension and such..


----------



## Mason

wade said:


> Oh...yes...im really Enjoying this Truck..
> I always wanted one..got it for $400
> * Me and Robinbluebird put the quick Camouflage paint job on it..
> * its my Daily driver & Farm Truck
> * everything works
> *4cyl, 4x4, automatic transmission
> * doesn't leak any fluids
> * so small it will go where a jeep can't fit
> * its already all banged up,
> * so no worries if I Hit a Tree or scratch it up
> * so I named it the "Tree Hugger"
> * its a 1998 Chevrolet Tracker
> * I'm gonna keep it..
> * so I'm putting $$Money into Normal maintenance on suspension and such..


----------



## Mason

I have the same thing, except the head gasket is out. Nice little rigs for crawling around, and early ice fishing!!! I jealous


----------



## kb

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> Nice to find the chickens still in the witches butter stage, went out for a last search for morels yesterday and I don't know what is worse not finding anything or finding 3-4 lbs of crumbling bug infested giant yellows. You've got me switching gears towards chicken this week, your posts have me very motivated. Thanks and happy hunting! Oh yeah and watch out for ticks,walked through a hoard yesterday&had at least 20 on each leg. UUUGGGHHH!!!


Well at least the big ones tell you come back and visit next year. Just have a little better timing. I hit a tree like that in S. Iowa I had missed and it was to late. Sad, but the spores spread and it looks like it will still be good next year.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

kb said:


> Well at least the big ones tell you come back and visit next year. Just have a little better timing. I hit a tree like that in S. Iowa I had missed and it was to late. Sad, but the spores spread and it looks like it will still be good next year.


Went out to one of my historically productive chicken trees this afternoon and BINGO witches butter about 8in wide and running more than 5ft continuously up with several other broken patches overhead! I'm betting on 15-20lbs in the next 2-3 days if anything like past years! Gonna need a bigger dehydrator! Only wish the farmers market was up and running so I could make a few extra bux.


----------



## morel rat

you can always sell on craigslist or Facebook market place..


----------



## shroom god

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> Went out to one of my historically productive chicken trees this afternoon and BINGO witches butter about 8in wide and running more than 5ft continuously up with several other broken patches overhead! I'm betting on 15-20lbs in the next 2-3 days if anything like past years! Gonna need a bigger dehydrator! Only wish the farmers market was up and running so I could make a few extra bux.


You could always stand on a street corner and sell 'em. That works. Or craigslist. Or be selfish and freeze 'em! Split, clean, spin in a salad spinner, flour lightly, lay on wax paper on a tray, fast freeze, & bag. They'll taste as fresh as the day you picked them.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

shroom god said:


> You could always stand on a street corner and sell 'em. That works. Or craigslist. Or be selfish and freeze 'em! Split, clean, spin in a salad spinner, flour lightly, lay on wax paper on a tray, fast freeze, & bag. They'll taste as fresh as the day you picked them.


Thanks for the tips on preserving my yet to hatch chickens, have to admit I laughed pretty hard when I saw stand on the street corner and sell em'. But I'm not that kinda guy mister!! Lol.. Probably gonna eat til I get a belly ache then preserve a bunch and share the wealth with friends and family.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

morel rat said:


> you can always sell on craigslist or Facebook market place..


Or sell my fungal"Booty" on a street corner like a twisted hairy dude version of pretty woman! LMAO! Happy hunting funguys and fungals!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Update: went out to my chicken tree to check on progress and to my utter dismay some fooligan had scraped the whole thing within reach right down to the bark prematurely while they were still in the baton stage. Upper growths were about 8ft out of reach and still need another couple days to mature into full shelves. Might be able to harvest tomorrow unless they come back with a ladder and pillage the rest. Life goes on, just pushes me deeper into the forest to prospect further.


----------



## Mason

A little burnt, but by golly i found one!!!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Mason said:


> A little burnt, but by golly i found one!!!
> View attachment 35328


Nice nodder, maybe sprinkle some veeagara on it Lol. I've pretty much gave up on morels for the season here in mille lacs, what part of the state are you still finding these late bloomers if I may ask?


----------



## Mason

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> Nice nodder, maybe sprinkle some veeagara on it Lol. I've pretty much gave up on morels for the season here in mille lacs, what part of the state are you still finding these late bloomers if I may ask?


Douglas county


----------



## Mason

So will this get bigger? Never found one like this.


----------



## jg010682

I would pick it there already seems to be bugs in it looks like. Otherwise your risking loosing a chicken to the magots.


----------



## Mason

Thanks!! Will do!!!


----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> So will this get bigger? Never found one like this.
> View attachment 35334


Yup, harvest what you’ll reasonably use. Once they get a bit bigger, the bugs have the advantage. Enjoy.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Mason said:


> So will this get bigger? Never found one like this.
> View attachment 35334


Yeah looks like baton stage still but with the rain and hotter weather ahead for the week you have a small window of a day or two before competition with bugs unless you don't mind a little extra protein in your diet


----------



## kb

jg010682 said:


> I would pick it there already seems to be bugs in it looks like. Otherwise your risking loosing a chicken to the magots.


Speaking of maggots. Up until a couple of years ago I had never seem worms in the stems of morels in the midwest areas I hunt. I know they are a problem in mountain areas where they harvest. A couple years ago I picked a box or so in C. Kansas. I put them in the fridge, and the next day a bunch of tiny white worms were in the bottom of the bags that had wiggled out. I assume some fly had laid eggs on them. I had never seen them before in Kansas and never since so far. Just wonder if you guys had ever had larvae infestations in your morels. These were not late season at all. Prime, fresh 2-4 inchers. Hope I never see them again. Not into any extra protein. I expect the usual insects, these were out of the normal.


----------



## kb

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> Update: went out to my chicken tree to check on progress and to my utter dismay some fooligan had scraped the whole thing within reach right down to the bark prematurely while they were still in the baton stage. Upper growths were about 8ft out of reach and still need another couple days to mature into full shelves. Might be able to harvest tomorrow unless they come back with a ladder and pillage the rest. Life goes on, just pushes me deeper into the forest to prospect further.


Don't you hate it. I left over 300 finger nail size morels on some trees years ago, next day some fool picked them, and stepped on what he didn't. Even worse they trespassed on family land to do it.


----------



## kb

shroom god said:


> You could always stand on a street corner and sell 'em. That works. Or craigslist. Or be selfish and freeze 'em! Split, clean, spin in a salad spinner, flour lightly, lay on wax paper on a tray, fast freeze, & bag. They'll taste as fresh as the day you picked them.


Kind of fun standing on the corner and selling if you never done it. Morels I mean. I used to make up a big sign, stack a few bags on the hood, and watch the heads turn, or U turns. Local food inspector made me stop, said I might poison someone. I guess I have seen a few dummies on facebook that might not know what a morel is, but really? Had to go take a class and get officially licensed. Go figure.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

kb said:


> Don't you hate it. I left over 300 finger nail size morels on some trees years ago, next day some fool picked them, and stepped on what he didn't. Even worse they trespassed on family land to do it.


Yeah that is a true shame when people trespass and pillage your rightful resources with no respect for anything! My situation was quite a bit different being I found shrooms on public access and all I can do is count it as a case of counting my chickens before they're hatched. Not stopping me from enjoying the things that the earth provides, but helps me appreciate it more when I do partake of its bounty and teaching our kids about being a responsible steward of the land is the ultimate legacy to leave if any in my opinion. Thanks for sharing and letting me vent a slight frustration in turn.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Walking Shuz said:


> I thought about Nerstrand as well. Glad I didn't bother now. However I've been there mushroom hunting before with the parking lot full and with Mn Mycological Society and still did pretty good. It is a big park with lots of hard to get to corners.


I've only hunted morels there once and didn't find any. Might have been too early or a bad year or looking in the wrong areas.

It's pretty good for any other type of mushroom though.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

kb said:


> Speaking of maggots. Up until a couple of years ago I had never seem worms in the stems of morels in the midwest areas I hunt. I know they are a problem in mountain areas where they harvest. A couple years ago I picked a box or so in C. Kansas. I put them in the fridge, and the next day a bunch of tiny white worms were in the bottom of the bags that had wiggled out. I assume some fly had laid eggs on them. I had never seen them before in Kansas and never since so far. Just wonder if you guys had ever had larvae infestations in your morels. These were not late season at all. Prime, fresh 2-4 inchers. Hope I never see them again. Not into any extra protein. I expect the usual insects, these were out of the normal.


Yeah sounds unique to the region to me, most of the critters I found in past years were tiny ants and the occasional slugs.


----------



## tundraking

Just a heads up to everyone, JG started a summertime thread for other types of shrooms this year! So check us out on there. June is here and its a great start to a summer season!
*Minnesota summertime edibles 2020*


----------



## wade

Mason said:


> A little burnt, but by golly i found one!!!
> View attachment 35328


You Found it ..
and Gained the information for all of us..
THANK YOU 
@Mason


----------



## Mason

Moving to the summer mushroom page. Been good chatting with you all!! See you next year! Keep the shiny side up!!


----------



## shroom god

Mason said:


> A little burnt, but by golly i found one!!!
> View attachment 35328


gnarly shroom!


----------

